# Teuto Tour, Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.t.W. www.radsport-schriewer.de



## Kalles (27. August 2009)

Teuto Tour, Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.t.w. www.radsport-schriewer.de
Freier MTB Treff Samstags 14Uhr.
 Start an der Osnabrücker Str.17, 49176 Hilter.
 Im Sommer auch Mittwochs um 19Uhr.
 Auch zu sehen unter Bike & Singletreff im IBC Forum

 Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2009)

Hallo
Ich möchte auch hier auf die Teuto Tour Bad Iburg hinweisen, die am 06.09.09. stattfindet.
Eine super Veranstaltung.
www.teutotour.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. August 2009)

Moin
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Hallo
Daniel u. Frank macht die Führung morgen. Abfahrt wie immer 14Uhr von Rad Sport Schriewer.
Sonntag bei der Teutotour bin ich anwesend u. habe Testräder mit, unter anderem auch 2010ner Modelle 
Ich habe schon einige Meldungen u. hoffe auch den kurzentschlossenen helfen zu können.

Bis dann, Gruß K.-H.


----------



## xsatze (5. September 2009)

@Kalle: es würde reichen wenn du deine Werbung auf einen Thread beschränkst, ich zähle gerade min 5.
Gruß
xsatze


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2009)

Hallo
Ich glaube du hast den Umfang der Aktionen noch nicht erkannt.
Es geht nicht nur um Werbung, sondern auch darum , allen zu ermöglichen mal ein super Gerät zu bedienen. Nicht jeder hat so viel Kohle u. kann sich das leisten. Komm mal vorbei, u.du wirst sehen , das nicht alles nur Geschäft ist. Ich habe auch sehr viel Spaß, wenn andere ein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht haben u. ich bin glücklicherweise in der Lage an solche Geräte ranzukommen. Ich steck auch viel Geld rein in diese Geschichte, wo ich nichts von Wiedersehe. Darum seid froh, das es so ein Idialisten wie mich gibt. (Vielleicht auch Radbeklopten mit viel Spaß an seiner Arbeit.)

Wenn ich schon mal hier bin, kann ich euch auch berichten, das meine Frau von der Eurobike nur für morgen 3Tester mitgebracht hat, die ich Montag für andere Termine wieder wegschicken muß. Alles 2010ner Modelle, S-Works Stumpi, Epic u. Das neue Enduro, beide in Carbonversion.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns auf der Teuto Tour.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2009)

Hallo
Die Führung heute Abend übernimmt Frank. Vielleicht auch was für euch. Fahren heute eine technisch schöne Tour.
Evtl. bis 19Uhr dann heute ab Radsport Schriewer in Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17.

Gruß Kalles
__________


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2009)

Hi
Die Führung macht heute Jürgen Husmann. Könnt euch auf ne schöne Runde freuen.
Wir treffen uns dann um 13Uhr 55 auf dem Parkplatz von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.

www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2009)

Moin Biker's,

Glaube das war ne gesunde Runde, km:32 und hm:697
Waren alle gut drauf, hat echt spass gemacht.
Die zwei Plattfüsse haben wir ja schnell in den Griff bekommen-- is für die Anderen ja auch ne schöne Erholungspause.
Die Verpflegung wurde inner Noller Schlucht etwas knapp, aber das war bem Uphill hinter'm Steinbruch wieder vergessen !?
Nach so einer Tour kann man sich auch mit gutem Gewissen wat gönnen

Ciao und see you later

Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2009)

Hallo,Lust auf ne super organisierte Tour am Sonntag, nämlich den Wadenkneifer?
Wie schon öfter haben wir auch beim www.wadenkneifer.de am Sonntag einige Testräder mit. Scott Genius, Specialized Enduro mit Doppelbrückengabel, Epic, ein Damenrad Safire,
Lapierre Zesty 314 u. ein Scott Ransom. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2009)

Hi

Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob Frank die Tour morgen führen kann. Erhat sich den Rücken verdreht u. war heute beim Arzt. Mal sehen wie es ihm morgen geht.
Zur Sicherheit wäre es gut, wenn sich noch jemand medet der den Job macht.
Die Tour findet auf alle Fälle statt. Licht ist mitlerweile Pflicht. Testbeleuchtung habe ich auch hier, aber bitte melden, wer Bedarf hat.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (25. September 2009)

Hallo


Zu der Tour morgen. Wie sonst auch, fahren wir vom Fahrradladen in Hilter um 14 Uhr ab.
Die Tourführung übernimmt Jürgen Husmann.
Mit mir wird es Gesundheitlich auch immer besser, ein wenig Zeit wird es noch dauern.
Wir machen im Moment, bis ende Monat noch eine 10-20 % Aktion. Wer noch Bedarf hat, jetzt ist Zeit.
Während des Ockermarktes in Hilter am 17 u. 18 Oktober veranstalten wir wieder eine Orientierungsfahrt, die dritte dann. Könnt euch schon mal drauf freuen . Genaueres kommt noch. Die Möglichkeit es Samstag oder Sonntag zu machen, besteht noch.
Bitte um Meldungen bis zum 1.10 2009, was euch lieber ist. Jede Stimme zählt!!!!!

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de
__________________


----------



## Kalles (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi
Bislang sieht es gut aus wenn ich nach draußen gucke, dann kann es ja gleich losgehen.
14 Uhr vom Radsportladen in Hilter.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (5. Oktober 2009)

Zitat eines Mitfahrers von 15

 -Hansi-
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von -Hansi-

Registriert seit: Jul 2009
Ort: Melle-Wellingholzhausen
Bike: SCOTT GENIUS MC-20 HERCULES Torpedo - 3 Gang

Fotos


Standard AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Moin,

war ne tolle Runde gestern.
km:28 und hm:600 - die berüchtigte "Dörferrunde" bringt immer wieder spass an die Backe 
und Kalle auch wieder gut dabei -- toi -toi - toi 

schönen Sonntag und see you later

Jürgen

 Danke für die Lorbeeren!!!!!

Es ist auch eine super abwechslungsreiche Tour, bei der man auch mal schnell die Orientierung verlieren kann.
Bilder hat Frank eingestellt, auch von der Tour die ich am Sonntag mit 4 Mann aus dem Norden gefahren bin.

Gruß K.-H. www.radsport-schriewer.de
__________________


----------



## Kalles (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Mittwoch bin ich in Manheim. Wenn sich noch jemand findet die Tour zu führen, geben wir das hier bekannt, bis Mittw.15 Uhr. Beleuchtung ist Pflicht. Leihbeleuchtung ist auch noch vorhanden, wenn, dann um 19Uhr Start.
Wir machen im Moment, bis Ende Ockermarkt noch eine 10-20 % Aktion. Wer noch Bedarf hat, jetzt ist noch Zeit.
Während des Ockermarktes in Hilter am 17 u. 18 Oktober veranstalten wir wieder eine Orientierungsfahrt, die dritte dann. Könnt euch schon mal drauf freuen . 
Start ist Samstag um 14Uhr u. Sonntag von 10-11Uhr vom Fahrradladen Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2009)

15.10.2009

Hallo

Morgen u. Sonntag starten wir eine Orientierungsfahrt. Samstag um 14Uhr, wie immer, u. Sonntag ist der Start von 10-11Uhr. Start ist vom Parkplatz der Firma Radsport Schriewer.
Die Strecke ist gekennzeichnet u. zusätzlich bekommt ihr eine Karte mit. Sie ist nicht ganz einfach, ich finde die beste Tour die ich bislang ausgearbeitet habe, wenn ich das sage wißt ihr bestimmt worum es geht.
Ein Trail schöner als der andere, den man aber erst durch bergauf erkämpfen muß.

Die Länge u. Höhenmeter gebe ich heute Abend bekannt, wenn ich die Daten habe.
Wir sind die Strecke gestern Abend erst abgefahren.

Ich mach hier erst mal Schluß
Gruß K.-H. www.radsport-schriewer.de



16.10.09
Hi
Ich bin noch mal ne Std. im Busch gewesen, den Rest kennzeichnen, allerdings im dunklen mit Beleuchtung. Lupine Wilma, schon ein super Teil.
Die Karte bekommt ihr nur mit, wenn einer die beiden Punkte, links od. rechts abbiegen, bei einer höheren Geschwindigkeit übersehen hat, nur zur Orientierung.
Ihr könnt in Gruppen oder alleine fahren. Ihr könnt euch auch unterwegs noch trennen, wenn der Leistungsunterschied zu groß ist, alles offen.
Es kommt nicht auf Zeit u. Geschwindigkeit an, Stress macht man sich selber.

Die Länge beträgt ca. 21 km, Höhenmeter knapp 600.
Wir sehen uns morgen. Gruß Kalles
__________________


----------



## Kalles (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Nach dem Wochenendstreß, Ockermarkt u. die Orientierungsfahrt, wollt ich mich mal wieder melden. Die O.-fahrt hat den Teilnehmern viel Spaß gemacht.
So wie es aussieht wird das Wetter morgen gut, so das wir morgen auch fahren. Abfahrt Punkt 19 Uhr. Beleuchtung mitbringen od. evtl. bei mir leihen. Gut wäre, wenn ihr euch bei Bedarf vorher meldet, damit ich auch jedem helfen kann.
Bis Morgen dann, hier in Hilter bei Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Fahren wir die Tour wie immer. Abfahrt 14 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-Sippe (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Kalle,

haben am Freitag die Orientierungsfahrt gemacht. War echt klasse  bis zum Campingplatz zurück waren es zwar gut 45 km und 850 hm. Haben uns zwei mal verfahren  hat uns dann direkt 120 hm mehr eingebracht. Ansonsten war die Strecke echt klasse, tolle Singletrails. Hat echt riesig Spass gemacht. Ich war mit den Kid's zwar gut 3,5 h mit An- und Abfahrt unterwegs, hatten aber eine Menge Spass. Leider hat die Karte sehr gelitten, könntest du mir eine neue per e-mail zusenden? Die Kid's hätten gerne eine als Andenken.
Gruß Alex und die Kid's.


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2009)

Es freut mich, das euch die Strecke gefallen hat. 
Die Karte werde ich mailen.
Der Resonanz nach zu Urteilen ist die Samstagsrunde top angekommen. Ich glaube, das die Strecke für einige nicht ganz ohne war, aber trotzdem ne super Runde.
Die restlichen Bilder kommen morgen.
Für die mit dem schmalen Geldbeutel habe ich noch ein paar Highlightes im Laden, Scott Genius od. Ransom, Pitch, Enduro, Stumpi, XC, Epic, Sx Trail u. andere MTB`s, bis zu 25% reduziert.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

Morgen Mtb Tour. Start von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter, Osnabrücker Str. 17.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. November 2009)

Moin

Wir fahren morgen um einen Beleuchtungsvergleich zu machen. Es haben sich schon einige gemeldet mit verschiedenen Beleuchtungsanlagen. Ich freue mich schon drauf, wird bestimmt eine interessante Tour. Los geht es um 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de in Hilter.

Ab jetzt fahren wir Mittwochs nur noch nach Ansage hier im Forum, es sei denn, es meldet sich jemand der gerne fahren möchte. Nächstes Jahr nach der Zeitumstellung wieder regelmäßig jeden Mittwoch.

Samstags fahren wir die Tour bis es dunkel wird.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen Beleuchtung mitzunehmen wäre nicht verkehrt,
man weiß ja nie!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (6. November 2009)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, Tour vom Feinsten für begeisterte Mountainbiker.
Abfahrt von Hilter, Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Vorsichtshalber Beleuchtung mitnehmen, wer sie hat u. natürlich gute Laune.

Zur Verfügung stehende Testräder: Specialized Safire, Stumpi, Enduro, Epic( Konstrukteursweltmeisterschaft gewonnen ), Scott Genius u. Ransom, Lapierre Zesty314, Spicy216.
Jetzt auch bei uns Epic 29 u. nächste Woche Mittwoch den Stumpjumper als 29er.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2009)

Hallo

Eine schöne Tour war das gestern. Ein bischen rutschig u. ein wenig feucht, teilweise fühlte sich der Untergrund so an, als wenn man im Schnee fährt, so glitschig. Die Strecke ging bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen.

Bis Mittwoch dann um kurz vor 19 Uhr. Ein paar Meldungen habe ich schon.
Genau so wie der Helm, darf auch die Beleuchtung nicht fehlen!

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2009)

Hi Kallle,

haste Langeweile heute Mittag?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2009)

Hallo
Ich hatte keine Langeweile, habe Wohnzimmerlampe u. den Schrank repariert, Befehl von Oben.

Morgen abend kurz vor 19 Uhr, mit Beleuchtung von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.
Wer hat Bock auf Schmötke sollte mitkommen.

Im Moment habe ich zwei 29er hier stehen. Ein Epic u. ein Stumpjumper, die man unbedingt mal gefahren haben muß.

Bis morgen dann.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2009)

Hallo

Wenn ich nach draußen gehe kommt mir ein warmer Föhn entgegen, ich glaube es wird wieder Sommer. Wenn es dazu noch trocken bliebe, hätten wir eine schöne Aussicht auf die Tour morgen.
Mittwoch abend sind wir trocken zurückgekommen, haben uns im Dunkeln aber öfter verfranzt. Das war eine echte Orientierungsfahrt, der kleine Berg am Südberg ist doch nicht so klein wie ich dachte.
Wir sehen uns dann morgen um 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich finde es schon ganz cool, das bei dem Regen 20 Fahrer am Start waren u. top zufrieden am Ziehl ankamen. 25 km u. 570 hm, bei Sonnenschein die letzten 2 Std.

Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, das die Mitfahrer die ein GPS mit hatten, diese Touren nicht veröffentlichen u. auch nicht an andere weitergeben. Wie ihr gesehen habt werden die Trails teilweise zu gemacht, weil es den Besitzern zu viel wird. 
Die Bekanntmachung der Strecken macht wie im Schneeballsystem seine Runde u. irgendwann können wir uns auf die Waldautobahn verziehen. Auch meine persönlichen Kontakte helfen dann nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe ihr habt alle Verständnis dafür.

Die Filme von Samstag könnt ihr euch ab morgen im you tube unter fahrradkalle ansehen.

Dann noch viel Spaß
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

hier ist ein bißchen Filmmaterial von unseren Touren:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ8ckX8f9Qc"]YouTube- Samstags mit dem MTB durch den Teuto[/ame]

und

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g2aRXAmAqQ"]YouTube- Mit dem MTB durch den Teutoburger Wald[/ame]

Neue Mitfahrer sind jederzeit willkommen.   

Lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2009)

Hallo

Sven hat sich eben gemeldet, er möchte morgen fahren u. somit starten wir um kurz vor 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer in Hilter, Osn. Str.17.
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen, od. melden, wer eine braucht.

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2009)

Hi

Eine Kurzbeschriebung von gestern, 2Mann, 2Std, von oben trocken, rutschig, glitschig.
Sven meint, sein Ding. War ne schöne Runde, nur mein Knie macht mir ein wenig Sorgen.

Samstag geht es dann ab in die Dörferrunde.

Gestern habe ich übrigens das Scott Voltage FR 20 bekommen. Anschauen u. Gefühle wecken lohnt sich. 
Für Tourenreiter habe ich auch jetzt 29er hier stehen, auch da lohnt sich mal ne Testfahrt.
Heute habe ich den Stumpjumper S-Works bekommen, den wir natürlich sofort aufbauen u. wiegen mußten. Bei 140mm Federweg, 10,88kg, das ist schon eine harte Nummer finde ich.
Noch einige coole 2009er Modelle günstig abzugeben.

Jetzt reichts, Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (23. November 2009)

Moin

Die Bilder von Samstag werden wir morgen hochladen.
Freut mich, das es euch Spaß gemacht hat.
Auf der Rückfahrt, den langen Trail runter sah es super aus mit den vielen Lichtern in der langen Reihe, schön hintereinander weg. Allerdings mit 21 Personen (darunter eine "Frau" )statt 22,denn Cristian hat eine Abkürzung genommen, oder mußte. Er hatte einen schleichenden Platten, fuhr hinten u. hat uns nach dem Aufpumpen am Sportplatz nicht mehr gesehen. Ist über die Straße zurück.
Alles in allem ein gelungener Nachmittag, macht schon Spaß mit euch!

Gruß Karl- Heinz


----------



## Kalles (24. November 2009)

Hallo

Video kommt noch, Bearbeitung dauert etwas länger.
You Tube, Fahrradhansi kann man schon was sehen.
Wenn morgen jemand fahren möchte, bitte melden, sonst bereite ich mich nicht darauf vor.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Sven hat sich zur Tour morgen gemeldet, also Start um kurz vor 19Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.
Beleuchtung kann auch geliehen werden, wir haben einige Beleuchtungsanlagen im Verleih.
Dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Morgen wieder um 14Uhr, Abfahrt vom Laden.

Gruß Kalles   www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Zur Samstagstour, die verregnen sollte.
Ich mußte mir einmal kurz die Regenjacke anziehen, sonst nur abundzu Mieselregen.
Es war ne super Tour, sind noch nicht gekannte Trails gefahren, war sehr interessant.

Ihr braucht noch Weihnachtsgeschänke?

Ich habe noch einige Bikes zu Hyperpreisen einkaufen können, jetzt fast alle Kategorien MTB`s zu Preisen, das euch Pippi in den Augen steht, vor Freude natürlich. 
Kein Geld mehr in der Tasche?  Finanzierung ist auch möglich. 
Unter diesen Umständen kann man doch auf das Traumbike nicht verzichten, oder?

Übrigens fahren wir Mittwoch, Sven, Stefan u. Kumpel haben sich schon gemeldet. Kurz vor 19Uhr, Abfahrt Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffi_2 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
würde gerne Mittwoch abend mitfahren, soll ja trocken werden.
Bin um 18:30 Uhr am Laden.
Bis denne
Stephan

PS: Kalle, hast du die kurze Shimano-Überziehhose von Samstag im Laden im Verkauf ? Größe XL ? Halt sie fest bis Mittwoch abend.


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi Stephan
Die Hose habe ich nicht mehr, muß ich dir bestellen. Kannst du mich anrufen? Tel:05424 39063 in der Firma, Danke.

Es war eine nette Runde heute, sogar trocken. Ein schönes Stück ist allerdings wegen einer Durchforstung lahm gelegt worden, da mußten wir die Räder leider schultern.
Mit 6 Mann ging es heute los, Richtung Wassertretstelle. 1,5Std. haben wir für 16,1km gebraucht, in teilweise sehr nebeligen Teilstücken. Fünf Lupine u. ein Eigenbau waren für die Ausleuchtung zuständig.
Alles in allem ne spitzen Tour.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr, Abfahrt von Radsport Schriewer, 49176 Hilter, Osnabrücker Str. 17

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin
Hansi haben abends die Zehe gekribbelt, als er Samstag nach der Tour in die Wanne stieg.

Mir hat`s auch gekribbelt, als ich die schmunzelnden Gesichter nach den Trails gesehen habe, wo Lutz auch nicht ganz schuldlos dran war, denn die Streckenführung kam teils von ihm.
Ne schöne Tour war das, wurde mir Samstag von mehreren gesagt, hm, ja, dann machen wir doch weiter so.
Wur werden uns die nächsten male ein bischen wärmer anziehen müssen, wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht ansehe, auch jetzt Mittwoch um 19Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Gestern waren wir nur mit 2 Mann. Ich kann euch sagen, Ihr habt was verpasst!!!!! 
Kein Regen , alles trocken, klare Sicht, nette Runde mit ein paar schöne Highlights.
Den Hermannsweg haben wir nur kurz gekreutzt, er ist durch die vorherige Matsche u. den jetzt gefrorenen Boden, durch die vielen Rad u. Treckerspuren, fast unbefahrbar.
341 hm, 16 km , die wir in 1,5 Std. sehr genossen haben.
Die nächste Tour ist Samstag 14Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

  
 Ich kann euch noch ein paar Superschnäppchen anbieten, Pitch Comp Gr.M, Epic Comp u. Expert Gr.L u. M, 29er Stumpi, FSR XC Gr.L u. M, Ransom 30 noch mit Dreifachkurbel Gr.L, Genius 50 Gr.M, ein Damenmodell Myka FSR u. noch einige andere. Ein Anruf od. private Nachricht lohnen sich u. machen vielleicht noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk möglich.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Wie es aussieht, werde ich morgen nicht fahren können. Die Weihnachtsvorbereitungen u. super Abverkäufe lassen es nicht zu. Wenn doch jemand fahren möchte, bitte hier melden, damit ihr euch hier zu 19Uhr verabreden könnt.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich wünsche allen Radlern eine schöne Weihnachtszeit. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Dezember 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo

Ich habe den Wetterbericht gesehen u. mich, auch weil sich einige etschlossen haben mitzukommen, entschieden morgen zu fahren. Wer Zeit u. Bock hat kann sich dazugesellen.
Treff um 14 Uhr Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer u. fahren von dort aus nach Wellendorf zur Dörferrunde. Ich glaube, das wir bei den Bodenverhältnissen auf lange Anstiege verzichten können u. ein bisschen mehr technische Strecken fahren.

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi

Wie Frank schon angedeutet hat, im Bike u. Singletreff (Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter), war es gestern eine super Runde. Auf den Trails war kaum noch Schnee zu sehen u. sehr gut befahrbar. Ich habe einige technisch anspruchsvolle Dinge mit eingebaut, so das die Tour auch ein paar lustige Abschnitte hatte.
Es hat mir mit euch mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Ich wollte noch mal darauf hinweisen, das ich noch einige Auslaufmodelle zu günstigen Konditionen stehen habe, auch 29er.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Sven hat wegen des guten Wetters, Eisglätte u. null Meldung abgesagt.
Heute also kein radeln.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben uns gestern kurzentschlossen für die Sauna entschieden, als bei dem schönen Wetter kein weiterer erschienen ist. 

Ich wünsch euch allen einen Guten Rutsch.

Bis Samstag dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2009)

Tja Kalle,

dann bis nächstes Jahr!

Grüsse
jens


----------



## Kalles (3. Januar 2010)

Schade, das du nicht dabei sein konntest.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit 11 Mann u. eine Frau sind wir gestern 19,8km u. 456 hm durch teilweise ganz schön hohen Schnee gefahren. Auf dem Kamm sind hohe Schneeverwehungen, die uns öfter vom Rad geholt haben. Der Schnee zerrt ganz schön an den Kräften, was aber durch die super Aussicht wieder gut gemacht wird. Die Natur an solchen Tagen so erleben zu dürfen ist schon was feines.
Es waren aber nicht nur wir Hobbyfahrer unterwegs, sondern auch einige Jäger , die nach Sichtung weit umfahren wurden, damit auch sie ihr Hobby in Ruhe ausüben konnten.
Alles in allem würde ich sagen, ein gelungener Nachmittag, den 4 Mann in der Sauna im Campotel in Rothenfelde ausklingen ließen.
Bilder u. Film kommen morgen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich muß morgen unters Messer, Schulter OP. Erst nächste Woche kann ich sagen, wie lange ich pausieren muß. Samstag fährt Lutz für mich u. wird euch den schönen Teutoburger Wald zeigen.
Ich hoffe die OP verläuft gut, dann bin ich bald wieder fit. Ich werde versuchen für die Samstage jeweils einen Fahrer zu finden, damit die Tour weiterhin regelmäßig stattfindet.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs u. noch zu wenig Mädels  

Ich bin auf dem Wege der Besserung, wenn es so weiter geht könnte ich nächsten Samstag vielleicht wieder dabei sein. Die Ärzte im Klinikum Osn. habens echt drauf.
Heute bei dem schönen Wetter waren sechs Mann am Start. Sie waren im kleinen Berg, wo es sich sehr gut fahren lies, nach Aussage von Sven. 450 hm u. 25 km bei den Bedingungen sind schon beeindruckend. 
Sven sagte mir, das er Mittwoch auch fahren will. Meldet euch bitte, wer sich ihm anschließen möchte.
Kleiner Tipp für den Schnäppchensucher, ich habe noch einiges stehen, was von Interesse sein könnte. ( Stumpi, Enduro, Epic, Ransom, Pitch, FSR XC, 29er in Gr. M,L u. XL, Spark Lim. Gr. S, einige Mod. von Lapierre u. Bergamont, auch Rennräder ). 

Gruß Kalles.         Mal wieder ins Gedächnis rufen, www.Radsport-Schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern sind auf Kalles Bikertreff zu sehen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2010)

moin

Wir sind seit einiger Zeit dabei legale Downhillstrecken möglich zu machen.
Es wird über eine Interessengemeinschaft, Landkreis, Förster, Privatwaldbesitzer, Naturschutzbehörde, Downhiller u. Tourenfahrer ausgearbeitet.
Ziel ist es, das wilde Bauen und Querfahrten zu verhindern indem attraktive Angebote geschaffen werden. Wichtig ist auch, die Meinung der Waldnutzer, die sich im Wald erholen möchten oder auch derer die wirtschaftliche Gründe haben, gegenüber den MTB Fahrern zu verbessern. Dazu gehört natürlich, das die Radler überall positiv auffallen.
Gehen wir es also an!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Morgen wie immer 14Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.

Gruß Kalles
__________


----------



## Kalles (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe im moment noch die Schnüffelpest, weiß deshalb nicht ob ich morgen mitfahren kann. Wer fahren will kann trotzdem kommen, einer ist immer dabei, der sich hier auskennt.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2010)

allo
Die mit 6 Mann bestrittene Tour Samstag war nicht gerade zuckerschlecken. Die letzte schöne lange Abfahrt hat uns der hohe Schnee auch noch versaut. Es gab natürlich auch ein paar gute Abschnitte u. die Laune haben wir uns durch den teilweise hohen Schnee nicht nehmen lassen.
Bilder u. Filme könnt ihr anschauen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Februar 2010)

Moin

Zu Samstag haben sich schon mehrere angemeldet. Ich glaube das wird ne schöne Runde. 
Der Wunsch der gemeldeten neigt zur Dörferrunde. Ich glaube da hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock zu, ein paar technische Sachen über Wurzeln, Steine, Abhänge, alles was man wieder sehen kann. 
Wer es vergessen hat, 14Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2010)

Die Tour gestern war sahnemäßig. Als wir vor Ellerweg links Richtung Bad Iburg eingebogen sind habe ich im Wald erst gedacht, das wird nichts heute wenn es so weitergeht. Die Wege waren im ersten Stück noch voller Schnee u. Eis. In Hankenberge am Limberg war dann alles schneefrei. Wieviel Spaß wir dann hatten könnt ihr an den Bildern u. Filmen sehen, die morgen eingestellt werden.
8 Mann, 30km u. glückliche Gesichter waren das Endresultat. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. März 2010)

Filme unserer Treffen könnt ihr auf You Tube anschauen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2010)

Hallo

Wie ihr seht geht es wieder bergauf mit dem Wetter. Jetzt Samstag haben wir bei uns ein Bikeevent, Frühlingserwachen.
Wo? Bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Testbikeflotte von Lappierre erwartet euch mit Hersteller Infostand und geführte Touren.
Außerdem bieten wir geführte Touren auf den Testrädern von Specialized (Enduro-Stumpjumper-Epic-Epic 29er-Safire) und Scott (Genius in Gr.M u. L-u. das neue
Voltage FR 20-natürlich steht auch mein Ransom 20 zur Verfügung).

Ein großes Programm erwartet euch, Modenschau Radbekleidung, Trailshow mit Ann-Kristin Bettenhausen, Bikelimbo und Bunny-Hop Contest, Funny Bike Contest, BMX Stund Show, Tombola-(1.Preis ein Fahrrad), Kaffee u. Kuchen vom Tus Hilter unter der Schirmherrschaft von Jens Pöttger, Würstchen u. Getränke.

Für die, die es brauchen haben wir auch einen E-Bike Track, Probefahrten sind selbstverständlich möglich, schon mal den Antrieb fürs MTB testen.

Wenn ihr alle mitmacht wird der Bär los sein. 

Ich freue mich auf euch u. auf schönes Wetter

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (25. März 2010)

Moin, Erinnerung

Am 27.03.2010 veranstalten wir ein Event "FRÜHLINGSERWACHEN".
Die Testbike-Flotte von Lappiere mit Hersteller Infostand erwartet euch. Außerdem bieten wir geführte MTB-Testtouren auf Specialized, Scott und Lapierre.
Das Scott Voltage FR 20 habe ich nur für dieses Wochenende zum testen.

Gruß K.-H. www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2010)

Moin Kalle,

viel Erfolg wünsche ich Euch für die Veranstaltung am WE. Ich hoffe das Euch URL gut unterstützt!

Ansonsten werde ich wohl kommenden Mittwoch mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch drehen wollen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kalles (28. März 2010)

Hi

War alles vom Feinsten. Selbst das Wetter war auf unserer Seite.

Grüße zurück, K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2010)

Hallo
Tour für jeden der Lust hat auf Mountainbiken.  
Morgen wieder um 14Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Da wollen wir mal ne schöne Osterrunde einläuten, freu mich schon drauf.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung werden wir es wieder öfter machen. Wäre gut, wenn ihr euch zu der Mittwochsrunde anmeldet. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (4. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Osterfest!!!

Gestern waren wir mit 18 Mann u. 1 Frau unterwegs. Nach etwa 4Std. waren wir zurück, teilweise ein bischen groggi. Tourverlauf: Natrup Hilter, Waldrand, dann einmal kurz hoch bis knapp vorm Hermannsweg, runter wieder zum Waldrand bis zur Wassertretstelle in Bad Iburg. Danach gings rauf zum Musenberg, wo wir ein paar schöne Trials mitgenommen haben. Weiter ging es zur Georgshütte, rauf zum Hermannsweg, runter nach Natrup u. übern Spannbrink zurück.Super Tour, super Laune!!!!!! 

Gruß Kalles

Bilder u. Filme kommen Dienstag.


----------



## Kalles (6. April 2010)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. April 2010)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moin

Ein paar Std. noch, dann können wir wieder in die Kette treten. Um 2Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H. 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (15. April 2010)

Leider ist Herr Brockmeyer letztes Jahr verstorben. Der Weg zum Ziel wird jetzt hoffentlich nicht steiniger.Der Landkreis hat auf alle Fälle in den Letzten Monaten viel Verständnis für unsere Sportart gezeigt u. sucht gemeinsam mit uns, den Bikern u. den Waldbesitzern nach einer Lösung. Hoffen wir auf eine baldige Lösung. 

Jetzt mal zum letzten Samstag
Grundsätzlich möchte ich hiermit sagen, das die Samstagstour ein freier Treff ist und jeder für sich selber "Haftet". Ich werde nicht bestimmen wer mitfahren darf u. bin auch froh das es ab und zu bunt gemischte Gruppen sind. Die Treffs werden dadurch immer interessant bleiben. Ich habe schon öfter Jugendliche mitgehabt, was ein wenig mit Jugendförderung zu tun hat u. welches das Ansehen der MTB Fahrer fördert.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Treff, außer das ich nicht genug Zeit aufbringen kann, um jedem einzelnen unterwegs Tipps zu geben, damit weniger Unfälle passieren. Ich finde es gut, dass der Gruppenzusammenhalt schon so gewachsen ist und viele aus der Gruppe den Anfängern gute Tipps geben.
Ich finde auch gut, dass hier positive und negative Kritik geäußert wird, um Denkanstöße für Veränderungen zu bringen.

Weiterhin fröhliches radeln...
... bis Samstag 14 Uhr   Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2010)

Hi

Denkt an morgen 14 Uhr, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-Schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (23. April 2010)

Hallo

Letzten Samstag waren 26 Personen am Start, die ich dann aber in 2 Gruppen zu 12 u. 14 aufgeteilt habe. 12 zum Dörenberg, 14 zur Dörfertour, wo einige nasse Füße bekommen haben u. ich meinen Spaß. 

Wir sehen uns morgen bei Wetter. 
Abfahrt um 14Uhr Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2010)

Hi

Der Freie Treff Samstags von unserem Parkplatz ist letzte Zeit gut besucht. Wie es aussieht macht es allen richtig SpaÃ.
Am 1. Mai werden wir auch fahren. Es hat sich auch eine Mitfahrerin aus NÃ¼rnberg angemeldet.
Am 15. Mai fahren wir die Tour in Rothenfelde mit, bei der Miniolympiade. Start an den Salinen um 14 Uhr mit Anmeldung ab 13 Uhr u. 3,-â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr.
DafÃ¼r gibt es einen Verpflegungsstand  am Restaurant Blomberg`s HÃ¶hen u. eine Massage  im Zelt neben dem Start von denen ich erst morgen erfahre, ob sie einen kleinen Obolus fÃ¼r die Kostendeckung haben mÃ¼ssen.
Eine Runde ist 23,7 km lang u. hat rund 1000 hm.
NÃ¤heres kommt noch.

Bis morgen um 18 Uhr 45 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2010)

18 Uhr 45 morgen Abend, zka. zwei Std. Runde. Das Wetter ist auf unsere Seite.
Testräder stehen genügend zur Verügung. 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren auch am 1.Mai. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 14 Uhr.
Ich bin ab 13 Uhr 30 hier in Hilter.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2010)

Hi

Bei dem Wetter am 1. Mai konnte es nur eine Freudeverbreitende Tour werden.
Life miterleben ist das Rezept.
Mittwoch dann wieder um 18 Uhr 45 ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bilder von Samstag könnt ihr erst ab Donnerstag sehen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2010)

Moin Kalle,

wir sind am Mittwoch wahrscheinlich zu dritt dabei (zu zweit auf jeden Fall). So long.

Jens


----------



## Kalles (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jens

Ich hoffe, das die Jungs Mittwoch zufrieden waren.

Wir sehen uns vieleicht morgen und all die Lust am Radeln haben und unseren Freien Treff mit guter Laune bereichern möchten.
Wie es aussieht wird das Wetter ein wenig gemischt sein. Vielleicht finde ich mal wieder ein Bach der etwas mehr Wasser führt. 
14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles

Bilder vom letzten Samstag kommen erst Montag.
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2010)

Nächsten Samstag starten wir um 14 Uhr in Bad Rothenfelde vom 2. Gravierwerk aus.
Die ausgezeichnete Strecke ist auch am Sonntag zu befahren.
Familienmitglieder sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen zu der 2. Mini-Olympiade, wo sehr viel angeboten wird.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2010)

Nicht vergessen!
Samstag, 15.05.2010 findet unsere Tour um 14.00 in Bad Rothenfelde im Rahmen der Mini-Olympiade statt.

2. Mini-Olympiade in Bad Rothenfelde am 15. Und 16. Mai 2010

Wir sind dabei und bieten eine ausgeschilderte MTB Tour rund um den LÃ¼denstein im âKleinen Bergâ
Eine Runde 29 km mit ca. 650 knackigen HÃ¶henmetern
Tourbeginn: 15.05. um 14.00 Anmeldung ab: 13.00 im Kurpark
Startgeld: 3,-- Verpflegungsstand inklusive, am SchÃ¼tzenhaus âBlombergâs HÃ¶henâ
2 Profis von www.physioplus-online.de bieten fÃ¼r â¬ 2,-- Massagen an


Weitere Infos und das Programm findet Ihr unter Kalles Bikertref in Hilter. (Bike-und Single Treff)

GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin heute beim Wiehencross in Venne. Ihr könnt die Strecke in Bad Rothenfelde heute auch fahren.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Schönes Wetter ist angesagt. Ich freue mich schon auf Samstag, wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (28. Mai 2010)

Diese Filme könnt ihr auf Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter sehen
YouTube- Pfingsten mit Kalle im Teuto
YouTube- 24.04.2010 MTB im Teuto

Hallo

Morgen wie immer, Freier Treff, Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bilder vom letzten Samstag sind unter hier (blau) zu finden.
Die Anfänger vom letzten Samstag sind super mitgekommen u. nach Erkundigung gut auf.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

morgen, Sonntag den 30.05. gibts ne Einführungstour für Einsteiger. Es geht um 9.00 Uhr los und es wird ne moderate Runde welche bestimmt auch von Neueinsteigern leicht bewältigt werden kann. Freue mich besonders auch auf die interessierten Damen für welche eine besonders geeignete Tour ausgearbeitet wurde.
Bis morgen Früh dann!

Kalles

Abfahrt wie immer in Hilter http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/ 
__________________


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> morgen, Sonntag den 30.05. gibts ne Einführungstour für Einsteiger. Es geht um 9.00 Uhr los und es wird ne moderate Runde welche bestimmt auch von Neueinsteigern leicht bewältigt werden kann. Freue mich besonders auch auf die interessierten Damen für welche eine besonders geeignete Tour ausgearbeitet wurde.
> Bis morgen Früh dann!
> ...



Moin,

dütt wär ja ideal für mich!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2010)

Malzeit

Wegen der interessierten Damen, Oder weil du mal mitkommst?    
Schönen Sonntag noch!!!!

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Malzeit
> 
> Wegen der interessierten Damen, Oder weil du mal mitkommst?
> Schönen Sonntag noch!!!!
> ...



Moin Kalle,

eigentlich wegen ersteren. Zum Mitfahren ist mir das aber zu früh auf einem Sonntag morgen. Da muss ich ja bereits kurz nach sieben hier losfahren.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo, für dich organisiere ich eine Tour um den Dümmer.  

Bei dem Wetter morgen wäre es eine Sünde nicht zu fahren. 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es ist ein freier Treff, also ohne Anmeldung.

Bis morgen dann.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo, für dich organisiere ich eine Tour um den Dümmer.
> 
> Bei dem Wetter morgen wäre es eine Sünde nicht zu fahren. 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> Es ist ein freier Treff, also ohne Anmeldung.
> ...



Dümmer? Das sind mir zu viel Höhenmeter!: Aetsch:


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Die Touren machen immer mehr Laune. ( Für die, die es können u. nicht ständig in den Lenker beißen)Teilnehmer, Wetter, Gegend, alles top.
Gestern war der Untergrund sehr feucht, wir sehr dreckig, trotzdem kam mir eine Welle von Zufriedenheit entgegen, als wir wiedr auf unseren Parkplatz fuhren.
Samstag 14Uhr auf ein Neues

Weiter so,
Gruß K.-H. www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Wir sind gerade wieder gekommen. 11Mann u. eine Frau, alle gut drauf, wobei das Wetter auch noch geholfen hat. 27km, überwiegend Singletrails haben eine Laune heraufbeschworen die ich hier nicht beschreiben kann. Miterleben ist das Rezept, was euch bestimmt einige bestätigen können.
Nächste Tour Samstag 14Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2010)

Moin

Kurz vor der Abfahrt hatten wir ein Regenschauer, aber so positiv wie wir eingestellt waren, konnte das Wetter nur vom Feinsten werden u. so war es auch. 17 Mann u. eine Frau kamen mal wieder aus dem Staunen nicht heraus wie schön unsere Gegend hier ist.
Dann wollen wir mal so weiter machen.  

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2010)

Hi

Gester sind wir trotz des Fußball`s mit 8 Personen unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe ein bischen Gas gegeben, weil ich die zweite Halbzeit noch sehen wollte. Im Vordergrund stand natürlich die Zufriedenheit der Mitfahrer, was auch sehr Gut geklappt hat, oder?
Nächster Treff ist Samstag 14Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2010)

Hi

Erinnerung!!! Morgen 14Uhr ab www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2010)

Bis morgen dann, u. zieht euch was warmes an. 
13Uhr45(14Uhr) am Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (5. Juli 2010)

Moin

Samstag waren wir pünktlich zum Fußball zurück. Ein zweiter Trupp ist noch übern Dörrenberg gewesen. Selbst bei dem warmen Wetter war es eine super Runde.
Mittwoch müssen wir uns nochmals trennen, des Fußballs wegen, aber eine gute Stunde bin ich dabei.
Am 25.07.2010 möchte ich nach Höxter zu Andreas N. Er kennt sich dort gut aus. Um 6Uhr morgens geht es hier los, damit wir um 8Uhr dort fahren können. Nachmittags muß er immer arbeiten. Es soll eine 3-4 Std Tour werden. Bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Morgen 14Uhr geht es wieder los zur "Wahnsinnstour".
Wieso Wahnsinn? Guck mal nach draußen, 37 Grad sind morgen angesagt.
Wir fahren immer, also raus aus dem Pool.
Abfahrt Hilter Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2010)

Moin

Mit gemischten Gefühlen sind wir die Tour angetreten bei der Hitze.Beim Fahren hat man davon nicht viel gemerkt, es war wieder eine tolle Tour mit euch zusammen.
Poolsitzer haben auf alle Fälle was verpasst. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo

29ner testen? Ich habe ein Epic Gr.L hier stehen, außerdem noch 10 andere Testbikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre.
MTB Tour morgen Abend um 18Uhr45. Freier Treff vom Parkplatz Rad-Sport Schriewer in Hilter, 20km südlich von Osnabrück.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Mittwoch sind wir in den Sturm gekommen, kurz vor Iburg. 15min in der Schutzhütte gewartet,aber dann doch im Regen  , statt 34 Grad nach der Abkühlung bei 22Grad zurück gefahren.
Das war mal ein Erlebnis besonderer Art. Es haben sich sogar einige bedankt für die etwas einzigartige Runde. 

Morgen geht es dann um 13Uhr55 wieder los. Abfahrt 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. Juli 2010)

Moin

Morgen 18Uhr45 wie immer Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, pünktlich los, pünktlich zurück. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (23. Juli 2010)

Moin

Morgen 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles
__________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin eine Woche in den Alpen gewesen, Vorstellung Neuheiten Specialized u. Scott 2011.
Morgens Vorstellung u. Schulung, ab 14Uhr Testride. Ich kann euch saaageen - Wahnsinn.
Ich kann euch einiges berichten, zum Beispiel Mittwoch ab 18Uhr45 auf der Tour.
Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2010)

Moin

Wolte mich noch bei Frank und Lutz bedanken, das sie die Touren letzten Mittwoch und Samstag geführt haben.

Ich werde meine Testräder bald verkaufen, sobald die neuen hier sind. Wer Interesse hat kann sich vormelden. Tel.05424 39063

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. August 2010)

Moin

Morgen fahren wir die Dörferrunde. Wer Lust hat, Start 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Meine Testräder stehen zum Verkauf, sobald die Neuen hier sind können sie übernommen werden. Wer Interesse hat bitte vormelden.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (22. August 2010)

Moin

Triathlon am Kronensee. Näheres unter Bike and Fins.
Lustige Veranstaltung, an der ihr auch mal teilnehmen könnt.

Die Tour heute war nicht ganz ohne, darum gehe ich jetzt schlafen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2010)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Morgen 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es wäre schön, wenn wir pünktlich loskämen, denn die Tage werden immer kürzer.
Beleuchtung sollte man sicherheitshalber auch mitnehmen.
Wer zwei neue Cannondale MTB`s sehen möchte, der Außendienst bringt sie morgen mit, ab 17Uhr ist er im Haus.
Auch die Tour wird er begleiten. Er ist früher als Profi gefahren u. kann uns bestimmt viel erzählen.
Bis morgen dann. Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2010)

Die Ausfahrt heute war etwas lang, 35km in nicht ganz 2,5Std. Mitfahrer waren alle gut drauf u. ist zwischendurch mal eine kuhle Nummer gewesen.
Immer brauch ich das nicht. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2010)

Hallo

Wenn es so weiterregnet wird's morgen eine Schlammschlacht. Am liebsten wäre ich gestern Abend gefahren.
Also morgen dann um 14Uhr
*Am 5. Sept. findet die 12.Teutotour statt. Start 10 bis 11 Uhr vom Kurhaus Bad Iburg.
*
Ich werde für unsere Fahrer ein Fahrerlager errichten, so wie letztes Jahr, wo wir auch einige andere Fahrer helfen konnten. Kam übrigens super an.
Wir haben natürlich einige super Bikes am Start, natürlich auch einige 2011er Modelle.
Wer noch kein Bike hat oder testen möchte, bitte melden.
Genius, Genius LT, Cumber, Epic 29er, Epic, Stumpjumper, Safire, X-Control, Spicy, Scalpel, Factory Racing(7,5kg), Z ONE 40, Blur LTc u. für die Kids ein Scale 24", Wenn einer sein Nachwuchs mitnehmen möchte.
Es sind schon einige vergeben, darum bitte bald anmelden unter 01753726047

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## ratorst (29. August 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn es so weiterregnet wird's morgen eine Schlammschlacht. Am liebsten wäre ich gestern Abend gefahren.
> Also morgen dann um 14Uhr
> ...



Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nur an die vielen Helfer bedanken die durch Ihren Einsatz die Teuto-Tour ermöglichen und diese nicht zu einer kommerziellen Veranstaltung verkommen lassen haben. Hier steht die Tour eindeutig im Vordergrund. Für ein kleines Startgeld wird hier viel geboten.

MfG ratorst


----------



## BikeBauer (1. September 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Teuto Tour 2010 nachdem ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass es "kein Rennen" ist. Werden denn dort trotzdem Zeiten gemessen oder Ergebnislisten erstellt?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man die 2x 20 km am Stück oder einzeln fährt.
Ich wäre dann das erste Mal dabei. 

Man sieht sich dann am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratorst (1. September 2010)

BikeBauer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Teuto Tour 2010 nachdem ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass es "kein Rennen" ist. Werden denn dort trotzdem Zeiten gemessen oder Ergebnislisten erstellt?
> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man die 2x 20 km am Stück oder einzeln fährt.
> Ich wäre dann das erste Mal dabei.
> 
> Man sieht sich dann am Sonntag.



Richtig, die Teuto-Tour  ist KEIN Rennen. Es werden keine Zeiten genommen oder Ergebnislisten erstellt. Rennen hätten auch ganz andere Auflagen. Die Strecke ist in Form einer Acht mit jeweils ca. 20Km. Man
startet auf der ersten Runde und kann nach dieser immer noch entscheiden ob man den zweiten Teil noch fahren will oder kann. Eine grobe Streckenansicht findest du unter www.teutotour.de :daumen:
MfG ratorst


----------



## BikeBauer (1. September 2010)

Alles klar, danke für die Infos. Dann stoppen wir mal selber die Zeit. 
Kennt denn jemand noch Amateurrennen, die hier in der Umgebung stattfinden (auch wenn sie dieses Jahr schon vorbei sind)?


----------



## ratorst (1. September 2010)

ratorst schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nur an die vielen Helfer bedanken die durch Ihren Einsatz die Teuto-Tour ermöglichen und diese nicht zu einer kommerziellen Veranstaltung verkommen lassen haben. Hier steht die Tour eindeutig im Vordergrund. Für ein kleines Startgeld wird hier viel geboten.
> 
> MfG ratorst





BikeBauer schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für die Infos. Dann stoppen wir mal selber die Zeit.
> Kennt denn jemand noch Amateurrennen, die hier in der Umgebung stattfinden (auch wenn sie dieses Jahr schon vorbei sind)?



Der Wadenkneifer in Engter müsste doch noch kommen .....

MfG ratorst


----------



## Kalles (2. September 2010)

Moin

In Engter und in Stemwede findet noch eine Tour statt. Außerdem jeden Samstag bei Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.

Auf der Teuto Tour wird es kein Fahrerlager geben, der Veranstalter u. die Stadt hat was dagegen.
Ich werde mit den neuen 2011ver Modellen u. meinen Bekannten die Tour mitfahren u. mich zurückhalten, wenn man mich lässt.
Wir sehen uns Samstag um 14 Uhr hier auf meinem Parkplatz zum Warmfahren für Sonntag in Bad Iburg.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## ratorst (2. September 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> In Engter und in Stemwede findet noch eine Tour statt. Auf der Teuto Tour wird es kein Fahrerlager geben, der Veranstalter u. die Stadt hat was dagegen.
> Gruß K.-H.



Außerdem auch jeden Samstag bei Radel Bluschke in Bad Iburg. Treffpunkt 14 Uhr. Nicht weit weg vom Startplatz der Teuto-Tour. Hier werden der Freeden, der Dörenberg und der Teutoburger Wald in Richtung Lienen unter die Stollen genommen. Auch ist jetzt eine Runde dauerhaft im Freeden ausgeschildert. Start/Ziel ist an der Wassertretstelle.


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2010)

Hallo

Samstag waren wir bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen. Ich bin auf der halben Runde mit einem Mitfahrer, der linksseitig noch zurückgebliebene Schäden einer halbseitigen Lähmung hat, zurückgefahren. Ich muß sagen, das mich der junge Mann sehr beeindruckt hat, den Mut aufzubringen eine solch anstrengende Tour mitzufahren.
Ich suche noch Mitfahrer, die einfachere Touren mit dem MTB fahren. Dann könnte ich  diese Kontakte an Jan Peter weiter zu geben.
Er kommt aus Spenge

Sonntag sind wir die Teuto Tour mitgefahren. 14 Testräder waren von uns unterwegs.
Wenn ihr noch das Scott Genius LT Carbon (185 mm Federweg) probefahren wollt, ich habe es noch bis morgen abend hier, auch das Scale 899 Hardtail, welches hier *8,64 kg* auf die Waage bringt, allerdings dreckig, könnt ihr bis morgen testen.
Die Tour gestern war top , auch die organisation. Lob an alle!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeBauer (6. September 2010)

Danke für die weiteren Tipps! Mal schauen, was sich da einrichten lässt.

Die Teuto Tour war auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Sache! Und nach 30 km schmeckten die Rosienenbrotstullen gleich doppelt so gut, wie nach den ersten 10 km.


----------



## Kalles (7. September 2010)

Hallo

Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich wer uns die Stullen weggefuttert hat.   Ein drittel der Mitfahrer mußte ohne auskommen, es waren nur noch halbe Bananen da, dafür reichlich Wasser.
Sie hatten 5 kg Brot mehr eingekauft als letztes Jahr u. die letzten hundert Schnitten geviertelt, trotzdem hat es nicht gereicht.
Ohne vorherige Anmeldung kann man halt nicht planen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## BikeBauer (7. September 2010)

Oha 

Ich hoffe, es waren dann nachher wenigstens noch genug Würstchen im Zielbereich verfügbar, nachdem ich meinen nächsten kleinen Hunger gestillt hatte. 

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2010)

Hallo

Gester abend sind wir noch 2Std. unterwegs gewesen. Es war zwar feucht, aber nicht wirklich nass. Beleuchtung ist natürlich ein muß zu dieser Jahreszeit. Wir sind die Dörfertour ab Wellendorf gefahren, war ne nette Tour u. auch ein wenig rutschig.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2010)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr. Start 13Uhr59 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter wird top so wie es im Moment aussieht. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (14. September 2010)

Moin

Morgen scheint die Sonne, ein Grund nen Ausritt zu machen.
Treff um 6Uhr40 auf dem Parkplatz von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. September 2010)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Ich werde Sonntag beim Wadenkneifer in Engter Ausstellen, bin also auch da.
Fahren kann ich nicht, es sei denn einer hütet meine Schafe `n Räder.
Ich nehme natürlich auch Testräder mit, wenn also einer Bedarf hat muß er sich bei mir melden.
Samstag fahren wir natürlich auch, wie immer 14Uhr.
Strecken Sonntag ca.30-45-u. 70km.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. September 2010)

Hallo

Wir haben mal wieder super Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt am Mittwoch u. Heute.
Spaß hatten wir auch genug, Mittwoch bei der Dörfertuor u. eben Richtung Wassertretstelle, Fuß vom Dörenberg, dann zum Musenberg, danach Georgshütte, hinauf zum Hermann u. runter nach Natrup Hilter.    nur grinsende Gesichter, das ist das, was mich immer wieder animiert zum weitermachen. Danke an Alle!!!!

Gruß Kalles  nur grinsende Gesichter, das ist das, was mich immer wieder animiert zum weitermachen. Danke an Alle!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kronni (26. September 2010)

ich hoffe ich schaff es ganz bald mal mitzufahren, nachdem ich mir erstmal, nach mehr als 10 radsportfreien jahren, wieder eine gewisse grundkondition und auch -koordination erfahren habe... 


mfg
kroni


----------



## Kalles (28. September 2010)

Auf dieser Seite könnt ihr Hansis Film von letzten Samstag anschauen.

Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.

Hallo

Hansi, den Film hast du super hinbekommen.  Vieleicht sehen wir uns morgen um 18Uhr45,
hier auf dem Parkplatz zur Mittwochstour.


Gruß an alle. Kalle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Morgen um 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, wie fast immer, wenn sie alle pünktlich wären. 

Gruß Kalles
_________


----------



## Kalles (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Morgen geht es wieder los. 18Uhr45 Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Rembert, der Außendienst von Canondale ist auch wieder dabei. Rik u. Lars haben sich auch schon angemeldet, schönes Wetter auch!!!  Dann bis morgen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Gestern wie vorausgesagt, Wetter u. alles drumrum vom Feinsten, bis auf ein Kettenriss u. Platten.
Testbikes u. MTB`s von 2010 könnt ihr jetzt zu Schnäppchenpreise bekommen. Sylke wird heute morgen noch eine Aufstellung machen u. sie hier reinstellen. Freeride, all Mountain u. Racebikes von Lappiere, Scott u. Specialized.

Wir sehen uns dann Samstag.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2010)

Folgende Bikes werden zu echten Schnäppchenpreisen abgegeben.

Vielleicht schon mal an Weihnachten denken. 

Downhiller:

Specialized Big Hit I RH M
Nicolai Ion 3.299,--
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer Gable
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Lenker: Holzfeller DH Riser Bar

29er

Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 29er RH L
Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29er RH M
Specialized Epic Comp 29er RH L

Race

Specialized Epic Expert Testbike NP 2.999,-- für 1.499,--
Specialized Epic Comp FB. rot RH M
Specialized Epic Comp Fb. grau/weiß RH M
Specialized Epic Expert RH L

All Mountain

Lapierre Zesty 514 RH L
Lapierre Zesty 314 RH 46
Lapierre Zesty 214 RH 50
Lapierre X-Control 310 Testbike RH 51
Lapierre Technic FS RH M
Specialized FSR XC Pro
Specialized FSR XC Comp
Scott Genius 30 Tester wenig gelaufen RH L
Kona Nissan Four Deluxe RH 18"

Freeride

Scott FR Voltage small
Lapierre Spicy 216 Tester RH M
Lapierre Froggy 318 RH 48

Damen Fully

Specialized Safire Comp RH M
Specialized Safire Elite Testbike RH M
Specialized Myka FSR comp RH L
Specialized Myka FSR RH M

Damen HT

Bergamont Icee Disc FM RH 47
Scott Contessa 30 RH M
Specialized Myka Elite RH 17"

Hardtail

Specialized Rockhopper HT 19"
Specialized Rockhopper SL comp 17", 19", 21"
Specialized P.AM 1 RH M, L, XL

Dirtbikes

Specialized P.2
Specialized P.Grom
Specialized P.2 Cro-Mo
__________________
Bilder von unseren Touren könnt Ihr Euch hier anschauen.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag 14 Uhr ab Hilter.
Wir fahren jetzt auch Mittwochs ab 18:45 Uhr.
www.radsport-schriewer.de
Kalles ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Kalles (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Morgen ist eine CTF in Stemwede. Start von 10-11 Uhr.
Um 14 Uhr Treff in Hilter, wie immer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Bis heute Abend. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle
__________


----------



## Kalles (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Morgen 14Uhr, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter soll wieder besser werden, also bis denne.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Wie es aussieht wird das Wetter Samstag besser, aber nicht viel wärmer, aber hauptsache trocken.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Samstag Lust, würd mich freuen. 14Uhr wie immer, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Meine Testbikes stehen jetzt zur Verfügung, Schnäppchen gefällig?

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter wird gut morgen.
Wer Lust hat, kann morgen mitkommen.
Start wieder 14Uhr vom Parkplatz in Hilter bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Wie ich gesagt habe, wetter war top, außer ein bischen miesel zwischendurch.
Heute sind wir übern Spannbrink in die Dörfertour gefahren. Viel Abwechselung war angesagt. Es haben sich einige für die schöne Tour bedankt, Dank zurück, war top mit euch. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2010)

Moin

Betreff: Mittwochsrunde

Im Sommer fahren wir Mittwochs regelmäßig, in den dunkelen Monaten möglichst nur bei trockenem Wetter, aus Sicherheitsgründen. Bei Regen und rutschigem Untergrund ist es nicht ganz ungefährlich bei Dunkelheit zu fahren.
Ich werde es grundsätzlich hier ankündigen, wenn Mittwochs gefahren wird, bis auf Wiederruf im Frühjahr, wenn wir wieder Regelmäßig fahren.

Wenn jemand trotz nicht angekündigter Mittwochsrunde Lust zum Biken hat, kann er sich hier melden.
Die Zeit 18Uhr45 bleibt bestehen, eher komme ich nich aus diesem Laden.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2010)

Hallo

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fahren wir. Frank u. ein Bekannter haben sich angemeldet.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (4. November 2010)

Hi

Es hat gestern tatsächlich nicht geregnet als wir losgefahren sind, aber 3min. später.
Der Regen hörte auch nicht auf. 
Wie immer ist es, wenn man unterwegs ist, auch schnuppe. Spass hatten wir trotzdem u. das nicht wenig. Kalt war es auch nicht.
Bei der Schmierseife wurde auch öfter mal der Boden geküßt. Dabei mußte ich feststellen, das die Brennesseln immer noch sehr aktiv sind. 
Samstag 14Uhr dann auf ein neues.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es hat gestern tatsächlich nicht geregnet als wir losgefahren sind, aber 3min. später.
> Der Regen hörte auch nicht auf.
> ...



Moin Kalle,

dann hätte ich das Bike ja mitbringen und die Tour mit einplanen können!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2010)

Hallo

Wir waren Samstag mit 7 Personen unterwegs u. haben uns bei dem saftigen Untergrund mal wieder die Dörferrunde angetan.
Es sah so aus als wenn die Sonne unsere Tour begleiten wollte  , denn vorher u. nach der Tour hat es geregnet.
Abundzu mußten wir den Trail verlassen, um die angeschwollenen Gewässer zu überqueren. Es war wieder eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. November 2010)

Hallo

Morgen werde ich nur bei  Wetter fahren, es sei denn jemand kann mich überreden im Schlamm zu wühlen.

Wir sind dabei hier in der Firma den Fahrstuhl abzureißen.
Der Vorteil der euch dadurch entsteht sind die ab sofort geltenden *Staubpreise*. (bis zu 50%)
Das gilt für fast alle Fahrräder, Bekleidung, Helme, Schuhe und einige andere Dinge. ,, Einkaufserlebnis Pur !!!!!
Entstauben nur gegen Aufpreis.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2010)

Moin

Ich habe mich schon auf Sturm u. viel Wasser gefreut , laut Wetterradar aber nicht die Rede, jedenfalls nicht für unsere Region.
Das heißt rauf aufs Pferd u. rein in den trocknenden Schlamm.
Wie immer starten wir wieder um 14Uhr. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Karl Heinz


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich werde heute Abend nicht mitfahren können.
Es wird bestimmt jemand dabei sein der sich hier auskennt und die Tour führt. Wenn das Wetter nicht umschwengt lohnt es sich aufzusatteln.
Mit dem Boschhammer habe ich mir beim Abriss den Rücken versaut.
Samstag wird es hoffentlich wieder gehen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2010)

Bin schon wieder da

Ich habe soeben eine Liste mit Auslaufartickel bekommen.
Braucht ihr noch WeihnachtsgeschÃ¤nke? 
Carbon Fullfacehelm Gr. S und M fÃ¼r 99,95â¬ statt 239,90â¬ Team Helm.
Carbon Fullfacehelm Gr. S, M und L fÃ¼r 119,90â¬ statt 239,95â¬.
Fullfacehelm Skull Gr. S, M, und L. fÃ¼r 59,90â¬ statt 140,-â¬
MTB Schuhe ab 49,90â¬.
Alles super Markenprodukte fÃ¼r die hÃ¤ufig kleine GeldbÃ¶rse. :hÃ¼pf:
NÃ¤heres kÃ¶nnt ihr bei mir erfahren unter 05424 39063, Anruf genÃ¼gt.

GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2010)

Hi

Hier im Forum ist im Moment nicht viel los, liegt es vielleicht am Wetter?
Das wollen wir zum Wochenende ändern, mit trockene Kälte  und Sonne.
Wer Lust hat kann sich Samstag zu 14Uhr einpacken und mitfahren.
Ich bin auch wieder dabei.  Mit Rollator
Die Bäche sind schön voll u. sehr kalt, zieht euch warm an. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2010)

Standard AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Hi, Moin

Ein paar nette Filmchen habe ich euch wieder reingestellt. Die Dörferrunde war wieder ein toller Erfolg, alle gut drauf u. gut zufrieden,  da kann ich wieder Monate von zehren.
Danke übrigens für die Lorbeeren,  es macht immer wieder Spaß.
Die nächste Ausfahrt ist Samstag um 14Uhr.
Das Wetter soll zwar kalt   , aber schön werden, wie letzten Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin

Die nächste Tour fahren wir Samstag. 14Uhr geht es los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein u. mehrere male schneeküssen  ging es heute durch den Kleinen Berg.
Die Aussicht u. Eindrücke waren vom Feinsten. Film u. Bilder kommen Montag.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Wenn jemand fahren möchte, am 1.Weihnachtstag um 14Uhr, bitte hier melden.
Ich würde dann gerne mit euch mitfahren. Start Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein "Frohes Weihnachtsfest", viele schöne Stunden u. Geschenke.    
__________________


----------



## Kronni (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen!

Ich überlege mitzufahren! Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich schon fit genug bin für euch. Lust hätte ich auf alle Fälle endlich mal mitzufahren und andere Ecken des Teutos zu sehen. Und neue Leute kennenlernen is auch immer wieder spannend! 

Haben sich schon mehrere gemeldet!? 
Was ist an km/hm ungefähr geplant? 

Frohe Weihnachten
Kroni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kronni (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten... 

Wie siehts aus mit Fahren heute !? Sind um 14 Uhr welche da bei dem Sonnenschein? 

Bitte melden wenn ja, dann komm ich rum! 


Kroni


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2010)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi

Hallo Kroni
Wir fahren soviel km, wie es die Mitfahrer können u. es die äußeren Gegebenheiten zulassen, zwischen 15 u. 35 km. Weihnachten waren wir mit 3 Personen, die ohne Anmeldung gekommen waren.

Bei diesem Wetter fahren sieht immer sehr schön aus, ist aber sehr kraftraubend.
Man muß auch positiv denken, über das öfter Absteigen u. sich im Schnee wälzen einfach nur lachen, dann macht es auch im Schnee Spaß.
Wer hat morgen Lust? Bitte hier melden, dann bin ich auch da.
Wenn, dann wie immer 14Uhr.

Ich wünsch Euch allen einen Guten "Rutsch" u. ein fröhliches Neues!!!!

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kronni (31. Dezember 2010)

Hey Kalle, dann freu ich mich schon auf die nächste Tour. 

Morgen wirds vermutlich wieder nix werden, da ich heute nacht Arbeiten muss, allerdings versuche ich pünktlich wach zu werden. Je nach Uhrzeit komm ich dann doch noch. 

Auf jeden Fall nen guten Rutsch und nen tollen Start ins neue Jahr! 

Viele Grüße aus OS, 
Kroni


----------



## Kalles (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14Uhr, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mit etwas Glück fahren wir bei Sonnenschein  los u. Temperatur für (fast) kurze Klamotten.
Bis Morgen dann also!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2011)

Lichtblicke
Moin

Gestern sind uns fast sommerliche Gefühle aufgekommen.
Bis kurz vor Hankenberge mußten wir noch abundzu vom Rad wegen Eis u. Schnee, dann aber war es fast wie Frühjahr, kaum noch was weißes u. viel Wasser.
Ich mußte leider ungewollt in der Düte absteigen, Wassertiefe ungefähr 80cm, konnte mich mit dem rechten Bein dann aber ans Ufer retten. Wegen der heutzutage guten Klamotten u. Schuhüberzieher habe ich kaum nasse Füße bekommen u. bin anders auch kaum nass geworden.
Wir waren mit 10 Mann, die alle gut drauf waren was ihr ab Dienstag sehen könnt, in den Vidios.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (11. Januar 2011)

Schööne Bilder:


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2011)

Moin

Wetter gut, alles gut, dann man los, 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Kurze Ansage zu morgen, 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis dann
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2011)

Moin

Samstag waren wir mit 5 Mann Richtung Noller Schlucht unterwegs. Eine Schlammschlacht, bei der alle fahrtechnisch u. auch designerisch gut aussahen. Aus Delmenhorst fuhr ein Anfänger mit, der fürs erste mal auch ganz gut aussah, weiteres bringt die Übung mit sich.
Rolf mußte sich wegen Kettenblattzerschrotung ab Noller Schlucht auf den Nachhauseweg machen.
Unter dem Laub lauern bei dem nassen Wetter viele Fallen, wodurch einige Rutschpartien entstanden.
Gestern war Max u. ich auf einer Scottschulung, wo wir das Scale u. Genius LT durchgenommen haben. Das sind MTB`s, die meiner Meinung kaum noch zu toppen sind.
Das LT habe ich in M als Tester, in L ab mitte Februar.
Bis Samstag 14Uhr

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Januar 2011)

Moin

Ein kleines Vidio kommt Montag, wenn meine Mitarbeiterin wieder hier ist.
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, Sonne und bestimmt ein gut zu befahrender Untergrund.
Ein bischen warm anziehen. 
Um 14Uhr geht es los, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2011)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Ich hoffe euch hat die Tour letzten Samstag gefallen, die ich nach 2,5 Std.frühzeitig verlassen habe. Ich liege seit dem mit Fieber im Bett u. sehe zu, das ich die Grippe los werde. Ich hätte Holger das Ruder eher übergeben sollen u. danke das du u. Rolf die Gruppe zurück geführt habt.
Ich gebe noch Info, wer die Tour kommenden Samstag führt. 
Mit mir werdet ihr wohl noch nicht rechnen können. 

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2011)

Moin

Mir geht es schon wieder besser, sehe nur die Englein kreisen, wenn ich mich etwas mehr bewege.
Führen kann euch heute Holger.
Das Wetter ist ja im Moment super, fast sommerliche Temperaturen. Ich bin um 14Uhr auch in Hilter und heul euch nach!!!

Bis gleich
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Die Grippe hält sich dieses Jahr ganz schön fest. Ich hoffe, das es weiter bergauf geht u.ich Samstag wieder mitfahren kann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin wieder gut drauf, habe nur keine Oberschenkel mehr.
Wird Zeit mich wieder aufzubauen, dann also bis Samstag.

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Enduro EVO als Tester im Haus, Gr. L 
Wer möchte mal nen Kick?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2011)

Moin

Bei super Wetter sind wir gestern mit 16 Mann Richtug Bad Iburg unterwegs gewesen.
Filme könnt ihr kommende Woche sehen.
Ein Anfänger, 12 Jahre alt, hat uns begleitet und gut durchgehalten. Er hat von Mitfahrern unterwegs mehrere Tips bekommen und hat viel dazu gelehrnt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

damit Ihr mal seht was wir so machen :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A55xcuEjCw"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 19.02.2011[/nomedia]

lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Wenn es so trocken bleibt, wird es morgen ein schöner Ausritt.
Wir könnten dann mal wieder den Ahornweg in Richtung Noller Schlucht fahren.

Bis morgen dann,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2011)

Moin

Wie es aussieht wird uns mal wieder die Sonne am Samstag begleiten.
Ich habe vor die Dörfertour über den Musenberg anzufahren. In der Tour ist alles drin, Anstiege :kotz: , Abhänge  , Technik  und natürlich eine super schöne Gegend. 

Wer ein Testrad benötigt, sie stehen hier parat:Scott Genius LT 20, Specialized Enduro
Evo, Epic, Epic 29er, Stumpjumper, Stumpi 29er, Lapierre X-Control, Spicy 216, Scott
Ransom 20.
Also, wer Bock hat Samstag bei 6-8 Grad und Sonnenschein, sattelt die Hufe, 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. März 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Eine Tour für Jedermann, auch Anfänger sind gern gesehen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2011)

Hallo

Samstag sind wir vom SONNENSCHEIN begleitet worden. Bilder sind hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23yq_5ViS1w"]YouTube        - Mit Kalle im Teuto vom 12.03.2011[/nomedia]

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. März 2011)

Hallo

Wie es aussieht haben wir Samstag wieder glück mit dem Wetter.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich habe schon mehrere Anmeldungen, unter anderem drei 29er.

Bis dann,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2011)

Hallo

Nach der Zeitumstellung fahren wir auch wieder Mittwochs.
Es müssen aber Meldungen vorliegen, damit ich mich nicht vergebens vorbereite.
Meldet euch bitte hier an, danke.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2011)

Hallo

Vier Mann haben sich zur ersten Mittwochstour persönlich angemeldet.
Denkt an Beleuchtung und Startzeit 6Uhr45.
Das Wetter bringe ich mit: Höchsttemperatur 17Grad, 90% Sonne, Nachttemperatur 21Uhr 10 Grad, 0% Niederschlagsriesiko,  ist das Nichts??????

Für die Alfseeveranstaltung benötige ich noch zwei Mann. Wer interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (30. März 2011)

So sah es am Samstag bei uns aus:  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11lIDNOa9Rc"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour am 26.03.11[/nomedia]



Wir haben uns erneuert: www.radsport-schriewer.de

lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. April 2011)

Moin,

Bewegtes vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph6vRlXetw8"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 02.04.2011[/nomedia]


 Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. April 2011)

Hi

 Wir sehen uns Samstag 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. April 2011)

Hi

Habt ihr Lust auf ne Dörferrunde mit super Highlight`s?
Wenn, dann sehen wir uns morgen. 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Testräder stehen genügend zur Verfügung. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. April 2011)

Moin

Wer Lust hat kann sich morgen der Tour um 14 Uhr anschließen.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis dann, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2011)

allo miteinander

Der Umbau der 1. Etage zum Specialized Lounge (über 200m²) raubt mir viel Zeit, darum melde ich mich selten.
Samstag bin ich aber wieder am Start, um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß kalle


----------



## danielmeier (12. Mai 2011)

Schade schaffe es leider nicht bis 14 Uhr!


Sebastian Gronowski Berlin


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2011)

Kannst ja am Sonntag den Wiehencross mitfahren. www.wiehen-cross.de
Ich bin auch da und stelle aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (13. Mai 2011)

und ich darf mein handgelenk immer noch nicht wieder belasten 


viel spaß euch allen im matsch


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2011)

Du kannst ja mit nem Einrad fahren  , oder mir beim ein und auspacken helfen.

Ich habe den Specialized 29er HT Carbon Stumpi dabei, natürlich auch zur Probefahrt,
von Cannondale und Scott sind auch einige Spitzenmodelle vor Ort.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Mai 2011)

hallo

Schön das es Mittwoch so gut geklappt hat, Gruß an Lutz!!!
Die Samstagrunde war auch nicht ohne, haben zudem den Rekord gebrochen mit 29 Teilnehmern. Kurz vorm Musenberg haben wir uns in Zwei Gruppen getrennt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin Freitag unvorhergesehen in Alfhausen geblieben, bis Sonntag und
konnte euch somit nicht mehr benachrichtigen.
Ich sorge aber immer für Ersatz, damit die Tour nicht ausfällt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Samstag Um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wie es aussieht, wird uns gutes Wetter begleiten.

Bis dann
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2011)

Moin

Heute bei schönstem Wetter überm Dörenberg war ne kule Nummer.
24 Mann waren heute am Start u. alle gut drauf, hat Spaß gemacht mit euch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Juni 2011)

Moin

Wir fahren auch Mittwoch.
Abfahrt 18Uhr 45

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2011)

Moin, bis morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Sonntag soll es regnen, morgen strahlt uns die Sonne an.
Wollen wir dann die Strahlen genießen, müßt ihr wohl mitfahren.
Start wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich habe noch eine wichtige Mitteilung.
Sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit können jetzt Früchte tragen.
Der Umbau ist ist fast fertig, somit lade ich euch alle zur Specialized Lounge Eröffnung ein.
Sie ist am 25. 06 von 9 bis 18Uhr und am 26.06.2011 von 11 bis 16Uhr.
Lasst euch überraschen von einem Verkaufs u. Ausstellungsraum, der seines gleichen sucht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2011)

Moin

Gestern sind wir übern Musenberg , Wassertretstelle, Natrup Hilter und dann wieder nach Hilter gefahren.
Ich hatte mein Rad gerade abgespritzt, da fing es an zu Hageln u. ein Sturm kam auf, das wir alle ins Haus flüchten mußten. Zum glück waren wir früh genug zurück u. haben den Umweg übern Spannbring nicht mehr grmacht, was wir erst vorhatten.

Denkt ans nächste Wochenende

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hier meine Einladung

http://www.augenmerk.de/front_neu.jpg

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr Dörferrunde vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs

Morgen Lust?
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag waren die Mitfahrer super drauf u. gut zufrieden, so das sie nach der Tour alle nach Hause gefahren sind!!!!!!
( Kaputt wohl WA??? )
Ich habe mir noch ne Auszeit auf Hansi`s Geburtstag genommen u. anschließend auf Manni`s.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Mit 11 Teilnehmer haben wir heute über Umwege die Dörfertour hinter uns gebracht.
Zum Schluß konnte man auch wieder eine Lampe einsetzen, die Tage werden schon wieder kürzer. 
Bis Samstag

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (13. Juli 2011)

siehe "Kalles Bikertreff" Thread...


----------



## Kalles (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Gestern haben wir eine Berg-Dorf Tour gemacht. Einer meinte ,das er schon 10 Jahre hier rumfährt u. doch mal wieder viel neue Trails kennen gelernt hat.
Es war mal wieder ne nette Runde, obwohl 2 Mann den Boden geküsst haben.
Wir sehen uns Samstag.

gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUemPUtWVHQ&NR=1"]âªSpecialized Lounge ErÃÂ¶ffnungâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich habe mal was neues fÃ¼r euch geschaffen, nichtimmer nur Trails, auch mal was zum Schoppen.

GruÃ Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Bei beschissenem Wetter, Regenwarscheinlichkeit 90%, wollten wir gestern starten.
Ganz anders ist es gekommen, warm, trocken u. Sonnenschein bis zum Schluß der Tour.
Also alles top verlaufen, trotz zwei Totalanfänger.

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht fahren, da ich zu der Präsentation Spezialized 2012 nach Östereich muß. Ich werde euch bestimmt viel neues mitbringen können.
Reinhold Schlierkamp u. Rolf begleiten euch Mittwoch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Hiya (26. Juli 2011)

Hi,
kann man sich bei euch einfach Samstag ab 14:00 Uhr anhängen oder nur nach Absprache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kronni (26. Juli 2011)

immer man vorbeikommen! anmeldungen/absprachen sind samstags nicht erforderlich...


----------



## Hiya (26. Juli 2011)

Kronni schrieb:


> immer man vorbeikommen! anmeldungen/absprachen sind samstags nicht erforderlich...


Danke


----------



## Kalles (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

bin heile zurück.
War mal wieder ne coole Nr. in Kitzbühl. Es gibt viel Neues für 2012 von Specialized.
Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Freier Treff für alle die Spaß haben wollen!!!!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. August 2011)

Jung`s u. Mädel`s........., wolln wir mal wieder ?

Morgen um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
3 bis 3,5 Std. super Laune, super Gefühle, bis Bauchkribbeln, natürlich auf einem Spezialized- Scott oder Cannondale. 
Testräder in vielen Varianten stehen euch zur Verfügung, Tour, all Mountain, Freeride oder DH.

Gruß Kalle
__________________
Bilder von unseren Touren könnt Ihr Euch hier anschauen.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag 14 Uhr ab Hilter.
Mittwochs nach Absprache ab 18:45 Uhrwww.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Jetzt schon hier, Modelle von 2012, auch einige 29er.
Kommen, schauen, staunen. Ich freue mich auf euern Besuch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. August 2011)

Hallo

Zum Wochenende steht uns gutes Wetter in Aussicht.
Wir sehen uns morgen Mittag um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. August 2011)

: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Hallo

Tolle Aufnahmen, die wir Rolf zu verdanken haben u. dem abwechslungsreichen Teuto. (auf kalles bikertreff in Hilter)
Die nächste Tour ist jetzt Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45, wo auch wieder Testräder zur Verfügung stehen, auch für Damen.

Ich möchte auch auf die Teuto Tour in Bad Iburg hinweisen, die am 04.09.2011 stattfindet.

Gruß Kalle
__________________
Bilder von unseren Touren könnt Ihr Euch hier anschauen.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag 14 Uhr ab Hilter.
Mittwochs nach Absprache ab 18:45 Uhrwww.radsport-schriewer.de
Kalles ist offline Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen zum Freien MTB Treff !!!

Ein wichtiger Hinweis " TeutoTour " am Sonntag in Bad Iburg. Start 10-11 Uhr.
Einer der stärksten Touren in dieser Region, ein Muß für jeden MTB Begeisterten.
Ich werde dort nicht ausstellen, ich fahre selber.

Wer noch ein Testbike braucht, bitte melden, es sind noch einige frei.
*Stumpi HT Carbon 29er in L, 29er Epic in L, Enduro Evo L, Enduro Comp L, Stumpi Elite in M,L u. XL.
Das Damenmod Specialized Safire in M u. zwei Kinderräder 24" Scott Scale RC u. Jr. für die kleineren Teilnehmer.
Außerdem Scott Genius LT Gr. M u. das Carbonmodell Gr. L u. andere.*
Die Tester bitte frühzeitig reservieren, ich kann die Bikes nicht alle mitnehmen.

Schon 14 Tage haben wir schon 2012er Modelle von Specialized auf Lager, Hardrock, auch 29er, Rockhopper, Carve 29er, Camber FSR 29er, Epic Comp 29er, P1 u. Rennräder.
Fast alle in mehreren Farben u. Ausstattung.




Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. September 2011)

Hallo

Letzter Aufruf zur Teuto-Tour in Bad Iburg morgen .

Start 10-11 Uhr

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. September 2011)

Standard AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Moin

Morgen Bock auf ne prickelnde Tour mit garantierten Sonnenstrahlen???  
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2011)

Hallo

Lust zur Samstagsrunde? 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Sonntag Zeit hat, oder die Nase nicht voll kriegen kann, wird auch am Sonntag auf seine Kosten kommen, nämlich beim
WADENKNEIFER in ENGTER
Start von 10-11 Uhr. Drei Touren werden angeboten. Alles drumrum vom Feinsten, auch für das Leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt!!
Ich stell dort aus u. habe schon einige Modelle von 2012 vor Ort.
Natürlich steht die Testbikeflotte auch zur Verfügung: Epic, Stumpjumper, Camber, Enduro, Enduro Evo, Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29er, Epic 29er, Myka FSR (Damen MTB),
Genius LT, Scale RC 24" für unseren Nachwuchs (2Stück).
Eine ganz schöne Aufstellung, die euch Spaß bereiten kann. Bei Bedarf bitte melden unter 01753726047.

Neuräder von Scott, Specialized u. Cannondale.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. September 2011)

Hallo

Wie immer, morgen um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Filme mit der Go Pro hat Rolf gemacht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Der Ruhrpottcross war Spitze, Super Trail`s u. toppp Wetter.
Bilder u. Filme folgen noch.

Samstag geht es bei uns dann wieder los, um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mittwoch habe ich 13 nette Holländer durch den Teuto geführt. Die Begeisterung hing in ihren Gesichtern. Auch hier folgen noch Bilder.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo

Zu Morgen haben sich schon einige angemeldet, kein Wunder bei dem angekündigtem Wetter.
Ich kämpfe schon seit Tagen gegen einen Grippevirus, hoffe aber das ihr auf mich nicht verzichten müsst.
Start ist um 14 Uhr Vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Wer hat morgen Lust, um 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir los.
Diese Trockenheit sollten wir noch mal nutzen und uns den Teuto im Lichttunnel ansehen.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bringt so eine gute Laune mit, wie letzten Samstag, dann kann nichts schief gehen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. November 2011)

Hallo

Wir fahren heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 .
Start Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle
______


----------



## Kalles (4. November 2011)

Hallo

Das goldene Novemberwetter läd uns morgen wieder zur Tour ein.
Um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag waren wir im Dörenberg u. Mittwoch sind wir von Wellendorf aus die Dörferrunde gefahren.Es hat mal wieder viel Spaß mit euch gemacht!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich höre gerade Foreigner - Juke box hero / Whole lotta love (live), einfach nur genial.
Das gefühl einer super Abfahrt kam in mir hoch, aber das kennt ihr ja.
Wer hat morgen Lust mit zu fahren um 18 Uhr 44!!!?
Bitte melden, denn dann geht es los vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Beleuchtung ist natürlich ein "Muss" und natürlich gute Laune!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. November 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr wie immer.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. November 2011)

Moin

Jungs, ich krieg n`Föhn, es fährt morgen jemand mit.
Bei der Kälte  *muß* ich fahren.
Kommt noch wer mit, damit es mir etwas wärmer ums Herz wird u. vieleicht einen Glühwein mitbringt?  (zum Aufwärmen ne`nette Sache, oder?)
Start ist um 18 Uhr 43 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. November 2011)

Hallo

Wir fahren morgen.
Fahrzeit etwa 3 Std.
Beleuchtung nehme ich mit, es wird doch schon ein wenig knapp. Auch eine zusätzliche Lampe werde ich einpacken, man weiß ja nie.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 13 Uhr 59.
Wenn jemand noch Probleme hat, bitte frühzeitig kommen. Die Werkstatt ist nur bis 13 Uhr besetzt.

Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2011)

Standard AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Herrliche Herbst-runde

http://youtu.be/kgcrFPKhbiA

http://youtu.be/TxVEsNc7aiY


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2011)

Ganz vergessen anzukündigen,

Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Über mitzubringende Beleuchtung brauchen wir nicht mehr zu sprechen.
Wer keine hat, wir haben auch einige Testbeleuchtungen, die reserviert werden sollten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2011)

Moin

Bei diesem schönen Wetter natürlich auch morgen, um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz
www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2011)

Hallo

Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 40.Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt.
Beleuchtung kann ich zur Verfügung stellen und das Wetter soll auch noch mitspielen.
Wer kommt noch mit ? Bitte pünktlich um 18 Uhr 40 hier auf dem Parkplatz sein.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Jetzt wird es ernst, nur die Harten werden das, positiv denkend, schöne Wetter genießen. 
Um 14 Uhr dann also. Wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zieht euch warm an 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2011)

Ein Besuch in unserer Specialized Elite Lounge lohnt sich immer,besonders kurz vor Weihnachten


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Mittwoch kann ich nicht fahren.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden, denn einen Mitfahrer hätte ich schon.

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Ich fahre morgen, auch wenn es regnet.
Um 14 Uhr geht es los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Agrarwetter sagt ab Mittag Sonnenschein an.
Trotzdem sind Überschuhe, Steckbleche  u. Beleuchtung angesagt.(Bel. auch leihweise erhältlich)
Ich habe noch mehrere Test- u. Gebrauchte MTB im Abverkauf.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Morgen muß ich beim Umbau helfen u. kann somit nicht die Mittwochtour begleiten.
Wenn jemand fahren möchte, bitte hier melden u. verabreden.
Samstag waren wir mit 10 Mann und haben eine tolle Tour auf die Beine gestellt, Dank an alle,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Das Agrarwetter sagt uns Samstag "GUTES" Wetter voraus, aber nur 1 Grad  , also dicke Socken anziehen.
Ich glaube wir haben mal wieder ein bischen Glück.
Beleuchtung wäre für die letzte halbe Std. auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Auch jetzt Samstag, am Heilig Abend werde ich fahren.
Meine Regierung hat zugestimmt!!!
Allerdings um 13 Uhr, wie gewohnt vom Parkplatz
www.radsport-schriewer.de
Fahrzeit 2-2,5 Std., damit wir pünktlich zur Bescherung fertig auf der Matte stehen.
Gegen Glühwein u. ein paar Plätzchen ist nichts einzuwenden, also Rucksäcke
voll geschenk machen.
Das Wetter wird "Gut".

Denen, die ich nicht mehr antreffe, wünsch ich ein "Frohes Weihnachtsfest"

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Die weihnachtliche Ausfahrt am Samstag war sehr köstlich. Neue Wege, schöne Plätzchen, heißer Glühwein.
 Morgen fahren wir. Start 18 Uhr 44, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
 Die Tage werden länger, wollen wir also anfangen sie zu genießen!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Samstag fahren wir um 13 Uhr, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Die Tour heute war, auch dank der Mitfahrer mal wieder eine gelungene Sache.
Dank dem trockenem Wetter waren wir gut besetzt.
Samstag möchte ich gern vor 16 Uhr zurück sein.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jung`s u. leider noch zu wenige Damen

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen, mit euren Partnern u. alles was dazu gehört.
*Ich wünsche allen ein super schönes, erfolgreiches u. vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2012.*

Zu meiner Person, bin super reingekommen, nach der Tour Samstag, wo ich auf dem Rückweg schieben durfte ( Schaltwerk abgerissen ) u. dem Saunaaufendhalt.
Durchgehalten dank einer Wiskyflasche und Tanzversuche bis 5 Uhr, ab ins Bett, aufgestanden heute morgen mit Grippe in den Knochen.

Darum ist diese Mittwochstour für mich gestrichen, leider.
Ich hoffe, das es Samstag wieder geht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Samstag, wenn ich noch nicht fit sein sollte, habe ich für einen guten Vertreter gesorgt.
Also fahren wir auf alle Fälle um 14 Uhr, wie fat immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Alles TOP
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2012)

Moin

Morgen fahren wir, 18 Uhr 44 , Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung habe ich auch leihweise, bitte reservieren lassen. (Tel., E-mail, oder sonst wie )

Gruß Kalle

Ich habe im Moment mehrere gebr. MTB`s auf Lager.
__________________


----------



## Kalles (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Wie`s aussieht haben wir morgen die Sonne auf unserer Seite. Wer Lust hat, kann sie mit mir genießen, auf den schönsten Trails des Teutos.
Wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Tour letzten Mittwoch sind wir bei dem etwas feuchterem Wetter mit 7 Mann gefahren, wobei einer mit seinen 11 Jahren super mitgehalten hat.
Ich muß bemerken, das es auch bei Nässe viel spaß machen kann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Ex-Quadfahrer (13. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei! 

MfG
Klaus


----------



## Kalles (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Mittwoch mÃ¶chte ich gern Rolf Richtung Norden begleiten, damit er im Dunklen nicht allein durch den Busch muÃ.
Hat jemand Lust uns zu begleiten?
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 44, pÃ¼nktlich vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen, sonst kann ich euch eine leihen, oder verkaufen. Ich hab gerade welche im Angebot: Fast 1000 Lumen, Helm u. Lenkerhalterung, Akku, LadegerÃ¤t, also Komplettset fÃ¼r 99,95 â¬. Solange Vorrat reicht!!!!

GruÃ Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Gestern war es eine tolle Nassfahrt. Rolf war pünktlich Daheim (Arbeit) und wir Zuhause, durchnässt natürlich, aber auch glücklich.
Samstag wird es wärmer sein, aber auch nass. Trotzdem 14 Uhr ab unserem Parkplatz.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Es hat sich noch keiner gemeldet der morgen fahren möchte, deshalb werde ich es zugunsten meines Eigenheimes ausfallen lassen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2012)

Moin

Es wird heute doch gefahren, also wer noch mit möchte, um 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Georg u. Hannes lassen nicht locker, evtl. kommt Michi auch.
Das Wetter sieht bis morgen Mittag sehr gut aus. (Bauernvorhersage)

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Wir gehen in ein trockenes Wochenende, Zeit die Räder mal wieder rauszuholen.
Start pünktlich um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warm und dicht anziehen, vieleicht kommt ja mal wieder ein kleines Gewässer.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Januar 2012)

Hi

Morgen fahren wir vom Parkplatz Bahnhof Wellendorf in die Dörferrunde. Um 19 Uhr starten jetzt schon 3 Teilnehmer in die eisige Kälte. 
Ich fahre 18 Uhr 45 von Hilter zum Wellendorfer Bahnhof.
Testbeleuchtung ist auf Anfrage auch vorhanden.
Warm anziehen ist angesagt, vielleicht auch ein Glühwein?

Ihr könnt natürlich auch drirekt dort hin fahren.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2012)

Hi

Seid ihr alle im Winterurlaub? 
Kaum einer der schreibt, wenig Fahrer unterwegs, keine gute  Kleidung?
Wir können euch helfen, die Winterbekleidung ist noch nicht ausverkauft.

Morgen geht es im schönsten Sonnenschein  wieder los, um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Last euch aber nicht täuschen, kalt  ist es trotzdem.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2012)

Hi

Der Dörenberg war mir zu hoch und zu kalt, wir sind im Musenberg hängen geblieben.

Morgen werde ich nicht fahren, habe ein wenig die Schnüffelpest.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2012)

Wer heute fahren möchte soll sich bitte melden.
Michael König will, sucht aber noch Mitfahrer.
Möglichst bis 17 Uhr melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2012)

Morgen um 14 Uhr

Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei 100% Sonne.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin immer noch nicht fit, wenn aber einer fahren möchte könnt ihr euch hier organisieren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr Lust morgen?

Das Wetter soll sehr gut werden, Sonne u. Trockenheit ist angesagt.
Bitte um Meldung, damit ich euch pünktlich u. umgezogen begrüßen kann und ich mich nicht umsonst umziehe.
Start 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo

*SAMSTAG* 25.02.2012
Niederschlagsrisiko Samstag 5%. Tagsüber trocken und etwas Sonne, Temperatur ca.6-8°.
Jetzt Samstag bieten wir auch eine Tour für Anfänger an, die von Manni geführt wird.
Frauen sind natürlich auch gern gesehen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr 15, auch hier vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die übliche Tour ist wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Letztes Wochenende war ich in Holland zur Schulung bei Specialized in Zeddam.
Ich war überrascht von den MTB Strecken die sie dort fahren. Schöne Singleterails von ca. 30km Länge.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Bislang hat sich hier noch keiner gemeldet der heute fahren möchte. Dann sehen wir uns an dem sonnengekrönten Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. März 2012)

Moin

Frühlingswetter wird uns am Samstag beschert, 14° u. trocken.
Natürlich in Hilter. 
Tourstart wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Manni fährt Samstag nicht die Anfängertour, er ist dann am Bodensee.

Ich freue mich schon, Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. März 2012)

Moin

Das Wetter war gestern nicht wie angesagt, da hat mich das Agrarwetter wohl mal ein wenig beschissen.
Trocken war es u. zum Radeln war es in Ordnung.
Es war mal wieder ne nette Sache mit euch. Ich fand auch die Rücksicht auf den 11 Jährigen Begleiter toll.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. März 2012)

Hallo

Rüstet euch schon mal für Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. März 2012)

Morgen fahren wir die Mittwochsrunde. Freier MTB Treff

Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag waren die Teilnehmer alle sehr gut drauf. Es klappte alles sehr gut (bis auf die Bachdurchquerung). Die Tour war abwechslungsreich und hatte einige schöne technische Herausforderungen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2012)

Moin

Morgen wärmer und nur Sonne
Wenn ihr Lust habt, morgen 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wenn Rolf kommt, dürfen wir ihn bis Musenberg begleiten, damit er den Weg zur Arbeit findet.
Wäre schön wenn ihr euch kurz meldet, danke!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2012)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer will kann mich morgen begleiten, ich glaube es werden ein paar schöne Stunden.
Das Wetter wird überdurchschnittlich gut.
Wir könnten ja mal wieder den Dörenberg besuchen, Bock?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. März 2012)

Hallo

Wir fahren auch am Ostersamstag.

Morgen fahren wir auch. Jens Matthies von der Firma Raleigh Univega ist auch dabei.
Die Tour führt Lutz, ich bin in Valecia, Freitag wieder hier.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen. Start wie immer 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. März 2012)

ung`s u. Mädel`s........., wolln wir mal wieder ?

Morgen um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
ca.3 Std. super Laune, super Gefühle, bis Bauchkribbeln, natürlich auf`n Spezialized- Scott oder Cannondale.
Testräder in vielen Varianten stehen euch zur Verfügung, Tour, all Mountain, Freeride oder DH.

Eine leichtere Variante , auch nicht ganz so lang, steht euch morgen auch zur Verfügung.
Allerdings schon um 13 Uhr mit Frank.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ben-ms (1. April 2012)

war ne nette tour gestern. 840hm verpackt in 25km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  es gab einiges zu entdecken und der ein oder andere konnte sogar ein  nettes souvenir für zu hause ergattern. besonders gut haben mir die 2  spezialanstiege gefallen


----------



## Kalles (5. April 2012)

Da wollen wir mal sehen, das wir Ostersamstag auch ne nette Tour hinlegen.
Start wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2012)

Hallo

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir eine lockere Runde.
Hat noch jemand Lust? ( 8° und trocken )
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag war wieder ne tolle Tour mit Euch, Wetter, Temperatur, Laune, alles passte. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (11. April 2012)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moin
Wie versprochen, Wetter u. alles andere passte heute Abend.
Samstag soll das Wetter auch mitspielen, freu mich schon drauf.

Gruß Kalles 
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. April 2012)

Also morgen 14 Uhr, pünktlich vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2012)

Morgen Abend

18 Uhr 45 Start, Gruß Kalle


----------



## sp00n (17. April 2012)

Tach,

hab die Videos von Samstag, bis ich dann ausgestiegen bin mal zusammengeschnitten...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJS6dAaNvec"]Kalles TeutoTour 2012-04-14      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grüße


----------



## Kalles (19. April 2012)

Hi

Samstag fahr ich durch die Bärlauchfelder Richtung Osten.
Wer Lust hat den Bärlauchduft zu inhalieren sollte sich anschließen.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wettermäßig kann ich euch keine Angaben machen, warscheinlich wechselhaft.

Gestern Abend waren wir bis hinterm Musenberg.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich glaube das wir uns Samstag auf eine warme Schlammschlacht gefasst machen müssen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich finde , das die Feuchtigkeit keine große Rolle spielt, der letzte Samstag bestätigt es.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2012)

Moin

Morgen ist es nach neusten Meldungen trocken, warm u. die Sonne scheint, das alles zu unserer Tourzeit.  

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2012)

Möin

Morgen sieht der ganze Tag naß aus, das hält uns aber nicht davon ab um 14 Uhr zu starten.
Wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Dann laß uns mal ins Wochenende rutschen, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Morgen Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir werden ca. 21 Uhr zurück sein u. können die Beleuchtung zu Hause lassen.

Bis morgen dann, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Die Mittwochsrunde war sehr gelungen, Regen blieb uns bis auf ein 2-3 min. Schauer erspart.
Um die Frage oben zu Beantworten, wir fahren bei jedem Wetter.

Wie es aussieht wird der Samstag einigermaßen trocken verlaufen.
Um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle
______________


----------



## Kalles (14. Mai 2012)

Hi

Samstag waren wir über Umwege zur Wassertretstelle Bad Iburg u. dann übern Fuß des Musenberges retur.
Wenn sich Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 wer anschließen möchte sollte pünktlich hier sein.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Samstag hatten wir eine sehr gemischte Gruppe. Das Alter der 18 Mitfahrer fing bei 6 Jahre an, dann 8, 9, 11, bis über 50. Sie kamen nach Aussage des Führers, Lutz, alle sehr gut mit. Eine Frau war auch wieder dabei.
Die Mitfahrer waren alle ganz erstaunt über die Leistung der Jungens, vor allem die Schnelligkeit bergrunter.  
Sie waren zur Noller Schlucht u. dann Wellingholzhausen unterwegs.

Mittwoch fahren wir, Lutz u. Hauke evtl. Rolf sind schon dabei.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Die Tour heute machte mir sehr viel Spaß  , tolle Mittfahrer, tolles Wetter. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Heute 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Wer fahren möchte heute Abend, bitte melden.
Ich bin heute verhindert.
Ich werde es hier angeben, wenn sich jemand tel. anmeldet und die Tour dann auch ohne mich stattfindet. Ich bin bis 1 Uhr in der Firma.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Wer morgen in der Sonne baden möchte muß sich an der Tour um 14 Uhr beteiligen.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Auf grund des Fußballs fahre ich morgen bis vor den Fernseher und guck mir die Holländer an. 
Wenn jemand morgen trotz des Spieles fahren möchte, muß er triftige Gründe angeben um mich mit zu bekommen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Es war mal wieder ne feine Nummer gewesen Samstag, über schöne Trails trocken durchgekommen.
Übermorgen, also Mittwoch alter ich mal wieder, habe, wenn wer kommt natürlich auch Gäste. Ich möchte dann natürlich auch persönlich anwesend sein u. werde deshalb nicht fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Morgen wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Morgen wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> 
> Gruß Kalle



Fährst Du mit nach Deiner heutigen Schilderung Deiner Verletzungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Letzten Dienstag bin ich auf einem Radweg (Testfahrt) gestürzt. Rad heile, ich kaputt.
Wegen einer Knochenabsplitterung am rechten Handgelenk muß ich ein bischen vorsichtig sein.
Letzten Samstag war es Lutz der ausgeholfen hat, nochmals Danke!
Wer morgen abend fahren möchte muß sich hier melden, vieleicht sind noch mehr Interessenten da.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Morgen soll das Wetter sehr schön werden. Daniel Decker wird euch durch den Wald führen.
Ich muß mein Handgelenk noch schonen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Mit meinem Handgelenk dauert es noch ein wenig.
Wer heute fahren möchte sollte sich hier melden, dann kann ich vieleicht noh einiges arangieren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ManuelRi (7. Juli 2012)

Gestern mein Specialized Enduro bei Kalle gekauft. Alleine schon die Fahrt von Hilter zurück nach Lengerich ein Traum. Sehr geiles Bike. Heute auch schon im Teuto gewesen. Erster Beweis bereits im Fotoalbum. Danke an das Team für diese nette Beratung gestern und auch für das fertigmachen des Bikes auch nach 18 Uhr. Danke


----------



## Kalles (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Wer ist dabei?
Um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Samstag gibt es eine undichte Wolkendecke.
Wen das nicht interessiert ist herzlich eingeladen zur Tour um 14 Uhr.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

Moin Kalle,

Viel Spass morgen bei Eurer Teutotour. Ich werde morgen beim Biken mit Sicherheit keinen Tropfen abbekommen.

Schoene Grüße von der Insel Teneriffa
Jens


----------



## Kalles (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe, du hast dir nicht den Pelz verbrannt, da wären mir Tropfen doch lieber.


Hallo

 Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Kalle,

war eine schöne Tour im Anaga-Gebirge. Dort ist es ordentlich bewaldet und immer ein Schatten zu finden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (27. Juli 2012)

hallo, du kannst einem den Mund schon wässerig machen.

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Es haben sich zu morgen noch vier Mann angemeldet.
Dann geht es wieder los, um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2012)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2012)

hallo

Morgen um 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wir sollten die Zeit noch nutzen, in der wir noch ohne Beleuchtung fahren können.
Montag geht es ab nach München, Testride u. Präsentation Genius 2013, welches komplett überarbeitet nur noch in 650B u. als 29er kommt.

Bis bald, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. August 2012)

Hallo

Wie immer Samstags startet der Freie Treff TUS Hilter wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich versuche es auch mal wieder.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie immer Samstags startet der Freie Treff TUS Hilter wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> Ich versuche es auch mal wieder.
> ...



Viel Spaß Euch morgen!


----------



## Kalles (20. August 2012)

Danke Jens und Moin

Samstag waren wir Richtung Musenberg unterwegs. Zum Schluß gab es strahlende Gesichter u. schön warm war es auch.
Gestern waren wir in Höxter, auch ne schöne Ecke zum Fahren, man muß nur wissen wo, da hatten wir aber einen Ortskundigen Guide. Tolle Strecken, zum Beispiel das Schleifental.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. August 2012)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de in Richtung Teuto.
Bei uns startet jetzt der Restpostenabverkauf einiger Modelle von Scott u. Specialized.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2012)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr starten wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Orbeaoccam (24. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier.
Ich komme aus der nähe von Warendorf.
Ich suche MTB Strecken im Teuto. Ich bin schon in den Alpen und den Pyrenäen gefahren und suche daher etwas, dass schon etwas anspruchsvoller ist.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Tipps habt.
Bad Iburg und Hilter sind nicht so weit weg.
Lg


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2012)

Hallo

Wenn du den Teuto kennenlernen möchtest, dann solltest du hier öfter mal mitfahren.
Es ist ein Freier Treff an dem jeder teilnehmen kann.
Von der Qualität der Tour kann man sich selber ein Bild machen.
Die Touren laufen unter der Schirmherrschaft des Tus Hilter und jeder ist für sich selber Verantwortlich.
Wir fahren pünktlich um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wenn jemand ein Testbike möchte, sollte er sich kurz nach 13 Uhr bei der Firma Schriewer melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2012)

Ein Regenschauer hat uns Samstag überascht, ansonsten war es ein gelungenes Ding.
Über Umwege ging es bis Dissener Turm, am Südhang weitre nach Osten u. dann über Schöne Trails zurück.

Wir sehen uns dann wieder Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 44, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2012)

Hallo

Sonntag ist wie jedes Jahr die Teutotour Bad Iburg. Schon viele Jahre ist das Event von mehreren Hundert Fahrern von jung bis alt bezwungen worden.
Ich bin am Sonntag auch da u. werde das neue Scott Genius mit dem Reifenmaß 650B fahren, könnt ihr natürlich auch mal testen.

650b

Wer noch ein Leih-oder Testrad braucht kann sich bei uns melden, ich bringe sie dann Sonntag mit.
Samstag ist die Tour bei uns wie immer um 14 Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2012)

Hallo

Das Wetter soll morgen wieder top sein, laut Agrarwetter de.
Wenn ihr bock habt,
wir fahren wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sonntag ist das Genius 650b auf der Teutotour zu sehen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2012)

Samstag, 100% Sonne.

Was ist schöner als eine Sonnentour am Samstagnachmittag?
Wer Lust hat kann sich uns anschließen, zum Freien Treff für Jedermann .
Abfahrt wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Das Genius 730 in Größe L habe ich dieses Wochenende auch noch hier, wer es testen möchte muß sich melden.
Es ist ein 2013ner Modell mit der Reifengröße 650B. Meiner Meinung nach, auch wegen der letzten Touren mit dem Bike, eine Größe die es wert ist sich durchzusetzen.
Leicht, steif, schnell u. wendig kommt es mir vor.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. September 2012)

Hallo

Zu Morgen haben sich Fahrer angemeldet.
18 Uhr 44 geht es los vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. September 2012)

Moin,

Kleiner Hinweis von mir obwohl ich morgen nicht dabei bin. Denkt an die Beleuchtung, sonnst wird es nach hinten raus zappenduster im Wald!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Zeckenporsche (15. September 2012)

Nicht verpassen!

http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php/mountainbike/wadenkneifer-ctf

Soll morgen super Wetter werrden!


----------



## Kalles (18. September 2012)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. September 2012)

Hallo

Mittwoch den 03.10.2012 Könnt ihr euch Hauke anschließen.
Er fährt um 10 Uhr hier vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de los.
Wer noch Lust hat bitte hier melden.

Vom 26.09. bis 16.10.2012 bin ich in Spanien u. mach das wozu ich am meisten Bock habe, nämlich Radeln. In Catagena u. im Sierra Espuna.

An den Samstagen habe ich Vertretungen, die Touren laufen weiter.

Die Touren am Mittwoch müßt ihr selber organisieren. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr es über diese Seite macht, damit sie alle bescheit wissen. Am 03.10. läuft es ja schon, weil Feiertag ist halt schon um 10 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle

Jetzt Samstag sehen wir uns noch mal, wer will. Start um 14 Uhr , wie immer.


----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen, bin seit dem 26.09. in Spanien.
Mit Eduard bin ich in den Bergen von Cartagena gewesen (Filme folgen noch, ab übernächste Woche). In der Finca von Eduard u. Hanne habe ich mich eine Woche eingenistet.
Die letzten beiden Samstage war ich in der Sierra Espuña, einem Gebirge mit Trails vom Feinsten. Von 106 auf 1200m über steinige u. verwurzelte Serpentinen hochgeklettert.
Was dann kam, könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen. Verblockte Trails wie ich sie vorher noch nirgendwo gesehen habe, schmal, naturbelassen, so lang das mir unterwegs die Körner ausgingen.
Ich hätte statt dem Stumpi besser das Enduro Evo mitnehmen sollen, vielleicht klappt es im nächsten Jahr.
Auch aus dieser Gegend könnt ihr bald Bildmaterial sehen.
Die Temperaturen waren für Oktober sehr gut, mitte 20 bis 34º.
Einen guten Campingplatz gibt es in der Nähe von Cartagena und einen weiteren mit Blockhütten in der Sierra Espuña (El Berro, schon auf 600m Höhe).
Ein Arbeitskollege meines Bruders in Spanien hat die Touren geführt. Insgesamt waren es 4 Spanier, darunter auch der Sohn des Campingplatzbesitzers.
Vielleicht können wir nächstes Jahr eine Woche Spanien organisieren.

Wir sehen uns nächste Woche, Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Morgen bin ich wieder dabei.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Hier in Hilter ist morgen der Herbstmarkt mit sehr vielen Angeboten, natürlich auch für Kinder die ihr in der Zeit unserer Tour mit der Mutter hier lassen könnt.
Trödelmarkt, Karussells, Ponyreiten, RC_Car Offroadshow, Vierer-Trampolins-Jumper, natürlich vieles gegen den Hunger, auch Kuchen bei uns und vieles mehr.

Ich möchte mich hiermit bedanken für die Vertretung an den 3 Samstagen an denen ich in Urlaub war, top und dankeschön.

Von Spanien kann ich euch einiges berichten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Samstag fahren wir um 14 Uhr .
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter wird es kühler, aber trocken u. Sonne, wie auch Sonntag.

Am Sonntag fahre ich mit einer Anfängergruppe um 14 Uhr 30 eine leichtere Tour, mit ein paar technische Einlagen, halt ein wenig Technikschulung.
Wer sich anschliessen möchte kann mich anrufen. Geschäftszeit 9-18 Uhr die Nr.05424 39063 oder Händy 01753726047.
Abfahrt ist auf der Brannenheide 7, 49124 Georgsmarienhütte.
Wenn jemand ein Testrad braucht, ich habe genug, bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 14 Uhr, siehe oben.


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2012)

Hannes will morgen fahren, dann also um 18 Uhr 44 Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 

Beleuchtung nicht vergessen


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2012)

Hallo

Morgen sieht das Wetter nicht berauschend aus, aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
Also dann mal wieder um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung brauchen wir noch nicht, ich hoffe die Sonne läßt uns nicht ganz im Stich.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. November 2012)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir, zwei Zusagen sind schon da.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 18 Uhr 44.
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Morgen fahren wir, zwei Zusagen sind schon da.
> Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 18 Uhr 44.
> ...



Bei dem angesagten Wetter viel Spaß! Ich schaue ansonsten vielleicht morgen nachmittags kurz rein.


----------



## Kalles (7. November 2012)

Heute Abend ist es trocken.
Wenn du Spaß haben willst mußte mitfahren.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist es trocken.
> Wenn du Spaß haben willst mußte mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Kalle



Hallo Kalle,

Ist leider beim vielleicht geblieben. Habe ich zeitlich dann leider doch nicht mehr auf die Kette bekommen.

Dann schaue ich kommende Woche rein!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (7. November 2012)

Schade, du wärst bestimmt gerne mit gekommen.

Wer nicht mit war, hat was verpaßt, kann ich euch sagen!
Trocken und super zu Fahren.
Mit dem Bulli nach Wellendorf, dann den direkten Einstieg in die Dörfertour ca. 2 Std.

Gruß Kalle
_______


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Schade, du wärst bestimmt gerne mit gekommen.
> 
> Wer nicht mit war, hat was verpaßt, kann ich euch sagen!
> Trocken und super zu Fahren.
> ...



Kommenden Mittwoch?


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2012)

Wir fahren, es ist schon angerichtet.


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Wir fahren, es ist schon angerichtet.



Perfekt


----------



## WaveRebel (9. November 2012)

Hi Kalle,
fahrt Ihr Mittwochs eigentlich auch Trials durch die Wälder im Dunkeln oder auf Asphalt / Feldwegen?
Seit der Winterzeitumstellung hab ich jetzt ein paar Feierabendrunden durch die Wälder & Teuto unternommen, finde das wegen der stark eingeschränkten Sicht bei Dunkelheit aber grenzwertig. Ich habe zwar eine gute Lampe am Lenker, aber eigentlich fehlt für sowas (noch) Eine am Helm. Doch bei den Helmfunzeln haben mich bislang dann doch die Preise abgeschreckt...
Wie macht Ihr das an den dunklen Winterabenden oder auf Eurer Mittwochsrunde?
Wäre ja einfach schonmal mitgefahren, aber Mittwochs habe ich leider i.d.R. keine Zeit.


----------



## Kalles (9. November 2012)

Mit guter Beleuchtung ist alles kein Problem.
FÃ¼r 99,95â¬ habe ich 1000 Lumen an Bord.
Also auch super Nachtfahrten mÃ¶glich, wir fahren fast nur Trails.


Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

GruÃ Kalle

Wetter wird schei.....!!!!, aber warm, 10-11Â°.
_____________


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2012)

Das Wetter war ja wohl total daneben, kein Regen u. wärmer als angesagt.
Eine schöne Tour war das mit Euch. Ca. 600 hm und 18,7 km

Bis Mittwoch dann, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2012)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 geht es wieder los in die Abendrunde.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ohne Beleuchtung geht nichts, bitte bei Bedarf einer Testlampe bei mir bis 15 Uhr melden.
Wetter wird GUT !!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 geht es wieder los in die Abendrunde.
> Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> Ohne Beleuchtung geht nichts, bitte bei Bedarf einer Testlampe bei mir bis 15 Uhr melden.
> Wetter wird GUT !!!
> ...



Bin dabei!


----------



## Kalles (16. November 2012)

zadoc
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Nov 2012
Ort: Versmold
Fotos


Standard AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Hoffe ihr habt eine gute Tour.

Haben wir gehabt.
Bei dem Wetter, die positiven Mitfahrer, Strecken vom Feinsten, müßte bei allen der Speichel fließen, wenn ihr was von der Tour hört.

Spaß? Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter sieht gut aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (20. November 2012)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir schon mit vier Personen.
Abfahrt ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird Ã¤hnlich wie heute, zu der Zeit natÃ¼rlich dunkel, also das Licht nicht vergessen.
FÃ¼r 99,95 habe ich hier auch 1000 Lumen am Start u. 2200Lumen fÃ¼r 198,-â¬.

GruÃ Kalle

Es sind noch einige sehr interessante MTB`s von 2012 mit Rabatt zu haben.
__________________


----------



## Tristero (21. November 2012)

Tu doch mal Photo von der Latüchte.


----------



## Kalles (23. November 2012)

Hallo

Wer morgen eine feuchtwarme Tour fahren möchte, kann sich uns um 14 Uhr anschließen.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2012)

Von feucht war keine Spur am Samstag, glück gehabt, mal wieder ne tolle Runde mit euch.
Bei dem angesagten Wetter habe ich nicht mit 14 Mann gerechnet. 

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 können wir noch eine trockene Runde drehen. Ich glaube es wird die letzte dieses Jahr sein, das Wetter wird sich schon Donnerstag negativ verändern. 

Ich freue mich schon auf euch. 

Gruß Kalle

Ich habe noch hyper Schnäppchen für euch, z.B. Epic, Stampjamper Evo, Enduro, Camber, Genius, Genius LT, HT 29er u.s.w.
Bekleidung in reichlicher Auswahl.
Beleuchtung bis 2200 Lumen von 99,95 bis 198,-


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2012)

Die Beleuchtung ist auch zum Testen für morgen erhältlich.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2012)

Bislang ist es noch trocken, ich glaube wir kommen heute auch trocken durch.
Start ist wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de

Beleuchtung!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Heute fahren wir nicht.
Samstag wird ein Sonnentag, aber mit -4 bis -6°.
Bei so einem schönen Wetter fahren wir natürlich, wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung mitbringen, oder hier kaufen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie es aussieht fahren wir morgen nicht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. Dezember 2012)

Agrarwetter morgen: 90% Sonne!!!   
 5% Regenwarscheinlichkeit  
 4° +                                 
was wollen wir mehr?
Um 14 Uhr geht es los, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
_______________


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2012)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Morgen geht es nicht, Weihnachtsstress.
Vorteil-Fahrräder bleiben sauber.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Dezember 2012)

Morgen bei 4°, dunkele Wolken, aber trocken geht es wieder in den Teuto.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

 Mein Teem u. ich wünschen euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Wir sehen uns dann Samstag wie gewohnt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2012)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Wetter spricht Samstag für uns, 7-9° u. Regenwarscheinlichkeit unter 10%.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Trotz des Wetter`s wird es abends noch früh dunkel, darum Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ich wünsch euch allen einen Guten Rutsch u. alles Gute im Neuen Jahr. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2013)

hi

Morgen, Start 14 Uhr, Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut, das Niederschlagsrisiko ist von 15 auf 10% gesunken. 
Beleuchtung wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (8. Januar 2013)

Morgen fahren wir mal wieder am Mittwoch Abend um 18 Uhr 45.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter hat sich komplett gewandelt, deshalb fahren wir heute nicht.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Samstag, Sonne-Trocken-Kalt, beste voraussetzungen für eine Tour.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. Januar 2013)

Mittwoch fahren wir

Das Wetter soll sehr gut werden, trotz 90% Sonnenschein gibt es -5 bis -7°. 
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
_______________


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wir fahren gut 2 Std.
Licht ist auch leihweise zu haben.

Das Wetter ist umgeschlagen, also nichts mit Sonne heute, was uns heute Abend eh nicht genutzt hätte. Es bleibt trotzdem bei 18 Uhr 45.
Es sind warscheinlich schon 7 Mann am Start.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2013)

Hi

Morgen wird es nachmittags nicht ganz so kalt sein, aber dafür schneit es. 
Um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, Start ist wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich freu mich schon auf euch u. vieleicht sollten wir einen Schlitten mitnehmen. 

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Wer morgen Lust hat kann um 18 Uhr45 mitfahren.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter von 15-21 Uhr 0% Regenwarscheinlichkeit.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2013)

Moin

Bei dem Wetter morgen können wir viel Spaß haben. Ihr müßt nur um 14 Uhr fertig auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de abfahrfertig stehen (warten  ).

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Wir fahren heute.
Start 18 Uhr 45 Vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Morgen starten wir wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es wird um 0° sein, wenn Niederschlag, dann wenig.
Die Voraussetzungen für eine schöne Tour sind gegeben!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Februar 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Mittwoch kann ich nicht mitfahren.
Ihr könnt euch hier aber verabreden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

Kalles schrieb:


> AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hallo
> ...



Moin Kalle,

Bist Du krank oder auf Lehrgang?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (14. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens, ERFA ist angesagt.


 AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi

Wei`s aussieht haben wir Samstag Plusgrade u. sonnigen Nebel.
Bei dem super Wetter wolle mir mal wieder ne akorate Tour hinlegen. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wärmepats an den Zehen, dicke Handschuhe u. Wollmütze sind nicht nötig, nur gute Laune. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Februar 2013)

Hi

Morgen abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mit dem Auto fahren wir nach Wellendorf u. dann geht es direkt in die Dörferrunde.
Es ist eine Runde mit technischem Anspruch u. viel Spaß.

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Hi Kalle,

sollte meine Erkältung sich nicht verschlimmern bin ich dabei!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub das wird ne Gaudi

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Februar 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo

Wie angekündigt lief es gestern sehr gut, außer dem starken, kalten Nordostwind.
Samstag bei ca. 5° geht es wieder los.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe mich mit dem Samstag vertan, die 5° werden -2 bis -5°. 
Warme Socken anziehen, dann wird es auch gehen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Februar 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Kalle, schöne Tour heut, mit unbekannten Wegen ) Danke!  

PeterTheo 


Herzlichen Dank für die Lorbeeren.

Dank auch dem Wetter, welches durch den geringen Frost für einen super befahrbaren Trail sorgte. Gut 25 km u. 640 hm waren drin.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2013)

Morgen fahren wir nicht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## zzaapp (5. März 2013)

Moinsen,

Kalle, fährst du morgen abend um 18.45 Uhr los? Wenn ja, wäre gerne dabei!


----------



## Kalles (5. März 2013)

Ich habe wohl Lust bei dem Wetter.

Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Ein Freier Treff des Tus Hilter.


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2013)

Heute 14 Uhr auf`s neue.

Start, auch bei Dauerregen vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Alles unter der Schirmherrschaft des Tus Hilter.

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (12. März 2013)

Morgen habe ich wohl Lust bei dem Wetter.

Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Ein Freier Treff des Tus Hilter.


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2013)

Hallo

Morgen, Samstag 16.03.13 ist wieder der freie Treff vom Tus Hilter.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mitfahren kann jeder, der sich auf einem MTB sportlich betätigen und in der freien Natur etwas Spaß haben möchte.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. März 2013)

Ab morgen Mittag wird es laut Agrarwetter Schnee geben, deshalb werden wir morgen nicht fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. März 2013)

Hallo

Die Nächste Tour des TUS Hilter ist morgen, Samstag den 23.03.2013.
Start ist wie fast immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (26. März 2013)

Hallo

Auf Grund eines Schnupfens fahre ich erst wieder Samstag.
Wer trotzdem fahren möchte muß sich hier melden, dann kann ich euch schreiben wer u. ob noch jemand mit will.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Hobb (27. März 2013)

moin,
ich würde gern mal mitfahren.

Worauf muß man sich denn einstellen? Wie lang?, wieviel Hm in etwa?

Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Moin Ralf,

Samstags fährt die Truppe so ca. 3-4 Stunden inkl. Pausen und dabei kommen gute 30-40 Kilometer zusammen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## WaveRebel (28. März 2013)

... und Höhenmeter sind immer unterschiedlich. Auf jeden Fall unter 1000 hm.


----------



## Hobb (29. März 2013)

moin,
das liest sich doch ganz gut.

Irgendwann in den näxten Wochen werd ich dann am Treff stehen, mittwochs oder samstags. Das hängt eigentlich nur ein wenig vom Wetter ab.

Jens, im Extrem bedeutet das 30Km in 3h mit 999Hm. Au weia! 

Schöne Ostern und bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> das liest sich doch ganz gut.
> 
> Irgendwann in den näxten Wochen werd ich dann am Treff stehen, mittwochs oder samstags. Das hängt eigentlich nur ein wenig vom Wetter ab.
> ...



Die Touren packst Du mit Deiner Kondition locker!


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2013)

Im Winter sind es meistens um 25 km, aber knackig.

Hallo

Die Samstagausfahrt, fast 4 Std., war etwas länger als sonst, aber auch sehr erfolgreich.
Viel Spaß u. gutes Wetter halfen dabei.
Mittwoch klappt es nicht mit mir, Manni hat noch Urlaub. Wenn ihr wollt, bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2013)

Aus traurigem Anlaß:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10467207&postcount=2244


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (5. April 2013)

Ich kann dem Stephan nur zustimmen.
Viele Stunden haben wir zusammen auf dem Rad verbracht mit sehr viel Spaß.
Es tut mir sehr leid um Ihn.



Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr Abfahrt der Tus Hilter Tour .
Treffpunkt Parkplatz ww.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (9. April 2013)

Hallo

Die nächste Ausfahrt ist Samstag. Der Tus Hilter läd ein, Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mittwoch klappt es mit mir nicht, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr euch hier verabreden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Hobb (13. April 2013)

moin,
es macht Spaß mal dort zu fahren wo man sich nicht auskennt und mit Leuten die man nicht kennt. War schön bei und mit Euch!  Vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Touren packst Du mit Deiner Kondition locker!


Lieber Jens, da wollte ich eigentlich noch mal 'n büschen mit Dir "schümpfen", von wegen woher Du was über meine Kondition weißt und so, nich! Aber...na ja .....

Nee, hat schon gepaßt!

Ride on


----------



## Schmiti93 (15. April 2013)

Tach, wann ist die nächste tour? Würde auch gerne mal mitfahren !;-)

Lg


----------



## kordesh (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry fürs OT, aber meine Frage ist es irgendwie nicht wert, einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen. Deswegen hoffe ich hier eine Antwort zu finden (gerne auch per pn, um den Thread hier nicht so zuzumüllen)
Ich möchte aus Osnabrück zu nem Kumpel nach Hamburg fahren. (mit einer Übernachtung) 
Am liebsten so wenig Asphalt wie möglich. Sprich: Waldautobahnen und Schotter. Hat jemand zufällig eine Route parat? Ich habe mir zwar schon etwas auf bikemap.net zurechtgeklickert (in den Openbikemap-Karten-Ansicht), aber vielleicht ist ja schon einmal jemand die Route gefahren und hat nen Tipp für mich, welche Strecke ich nehmen/ meiden sollte. 
Und nein! ich erwarte mir nicht viel von der Tour, es geht mir eher darum den Besuch bei meinem Kumpel mit einer Radtour zu verknüpfen ;-) 
Grüße,
Kordesh


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2013)

moin,
Jacobsweg / Via Baltica vielleicht.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...=53.330873,11.293945&spn=3.214714,7.69043&z=6

Komplett gefahren bin ich den natürlich nicht aber zumindest im Bremer Umland sieht das respektabel aus. Ist aber natürlich auch Asphalt dabei. So 50/50 schätze ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (15. April 2013)

> Jacobsweg / Via Baltica vielleicht.



Danke! sieht schon mal gut aus! Cool! 50/50 ist völlig in Ordnung! Möchte halt die km nicht ausschließlich an Bundesstraßen abspulen!


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2013)

Hallo

Auf Grund eines grippalen Infektes kann ich morgen nicht fahren.
Ich hoffe sehr, das es Samstag wieder geht.
Also Schmiti93, Samstag 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. April 2013)

Hallo

Morgen, Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2013)

Hi

Der Freie Treff vom Tus Hilter läd ein.
Morgen fahren wir wie gewohnt um 14 Uhr.
Start wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe mich leider letzten Samstag ins AUS geschossen, die Grippe war wohl doch nicht ganz weg.
Mittwoch war deshalb unmöglich u. heute auch. 
Wir fahren aber trotzdem unter der Führung von Rainer.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (6. Mai 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo VERANSTALTUNG Fahrtechniktraining
Die Samstagsrunde ist mit 14 Mann u. Damenbegleitung gut verlaufen. Ein Dank an Reinhold.

Am Donnerstag den 09.05.2013 veranstaltet der Tus Hilter hier ein Fahrtechniktraining , woran Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene teilnehmen können.
Ausrüstung: Helm, MTB und Flat Pedale.
Unser Trainer kommt aus der Trail Szene.
Wir hatten uns 10 Uhr gedacht, dann hat man Nachmittag`s noch Zeit für andere Dinge. Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Anmeldung hier bei RADSPORT Schriewer oder Händy: 0175 3726047
Eine Teilnehmerin hat sich schon gemeldet, also auch Frauen sind willkommen.

Mittwoch werde ich die Tour noch nicht fahren, vieleicht bin ich Samstag wieder fitt.

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## WaveRebel (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Kalle,
Fahrtechniktraining klingt gut und die Uhrzeit ist auch angenehm!
Also ich würde auch gerne teilnehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Mario


----------



## mawe (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Kalle,



Kalles schrieb:


> Anmeldung hier bei RADSPORT Schriewer oder Händy: 0175 3726047
> Eine Teilnehmerin hat sich schon gemeldet, also auch Frauen sind willkommen.



Ich würde auch gern am Fahrtechnik-Training teilnehmen!

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Kalles (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich nicht fahre könnt ihr euch über diesen Account zu unserem Treff vom Tus Hilter verabreden u. ich werde helfen ,damit jemand hier ist der sich auskennt.
Jeweils Mittwoch u. Samstag zu den festgelegten Zeiten.

Samstag dann also wieder um 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2013)

Der Tus Hilter läd ein,

Samstag 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am Samstag bietet der Tus Hilter wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining an.
Beginn 10 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mitzubringen sind: Fahrrad, Helm, Flat Pedale u. gute Laune.
Teilnahme nur mit Anmeldung, entweder hier, oder die Fa. Schriewer Tel.05424 39063.
Parkplätze bitte gegenüber der Fa. Mehrzweckstreifen.

Dann noch viel Spaß
Gruß Kalle, Jan u. Alexander


----------



## Kalles (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Der Samstagstreff Tus Hilter ist morgen wieder angesagt.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich möchte nochmals auf den Fahrtechnik Kurs morgen um 10 Uhr hinweisen.
Anmeldung u.s.w. siehe Thread 1483, also ein höher.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2013)

Wer hat morgen Lust?
Wenn, wie immer 18 Uhr 45. Bitte unbedingt melden, nur so kann die Tour stattfinden.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle 
__________________


----------



## ohropax (5. Juni 2013)

Hi Kalle, haben sich für heute Abend schon Leute angemeldet?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Kalles (5. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Wetter, ja.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Wetter freue ich mich schon auf morgen.
Start der Tus Hilter Tour ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Grüße an alle


----------



## Lui214 (10. Juni 2013)

Findet am Mittwoch eine Tour statt?
Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse!


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Grüße von Kalle u. dem Tus Hilter


----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2013)

Samstag um 14 Uhr Freier Treff wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (20. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute zum Jubeltag und gib den Keimen ordentlich contra, damit du am WE wieder fit bist!


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2013)

Ich werde es versuchen u. Danke.

Vieleicht bis morgen 14 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2013)

Der Samstagstreff war gut besucht.
Sie waren bis hinter dem Dörenberg. Zwei Mann aus Osnabrück und Tecklenburg sind Samstag voraus gefahren. Top gemacht, "Danke" von Allen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

die Samstagsrunde startet wie immer um 14 Uhr am Geschäft.

Viele Grüße

Lutz


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer. 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Wer heute noch mit will muß sich beeilen, 18 Uhr 45 ist abfahrt

Gruß MTBler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2013)

Treff Hilter

Morgen fahren wir wieder.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß MTBler


----------



## Oldenbursche (16. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

mangels Hügeln in eigenen Gefilden (Oldenburg..) bin ich und Frauchen auf der Suche nach ausgeschilderten Routen im Bereich Teuto/Wiehengebirge.. Sind am Wochenende mal die (tolle!) Freden-Runde gefahren, die auf der Teuto-Seite ausgeschrieben ist, aber gibt's noch mehr davon? Hab leider nur die gefunden, aber ich meine, in der Gegend auch schon andere Schilder gesehen zu haben.

Hat jemand Tipps, Links? Garmin leider nicht vorhanden, präferiere daher bunte Schilder.. Gruppe geht noch nicht, da Frauchen noch zu frisch dabei, kann aber mal kommen.. 

Besten Dank und viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Juli 2013)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> mangels Hügeln in eigenen Gefilden (Oldenburg..) bin ich und Frauchen auf der Suche nach ausgeschilderten Routen im Bereich Teuto/Wiehengebirge.. Sind am Wochenende mal die (tolle!) Freden-Runde gefahren, die auf der Teuto-Seite ausgeschrieben ist, aber gibt's noch mehr davon? Hab leider nur die gefunden, aber ich meine, in der Gegend auch schon andere Schilder gesehen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Wanderkarte kaufen und hoffen, dass die Beschilderung instandgehalten wurde. Ansonsten wirst du in Zukunft nicht ohne GPS Gerät auskommen, da die alten Wanderer, die Wege pflegen uns markieren, langsam aussterben.


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2013)

Wer heute fahren möchte bitte hier melden.

Ich habe ne Sperre bekommen vom Arzt u. wenn ich fahre, dann locker. 
__________________
Mit uns können auch Anfänger fahren, auch Fr. Oldenbursche.


----------



## Kalles (1. August 2013)

Hallo

 Samstag wird es mit Sicherheit warm.14 Uhr Freier Treff . Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Wer Lust auf Fahrtechniktraining hat bitte bei uns melden. Zeitpunkt 10 u. 17.08.2013
 um 9 Uhr 45. Teilnehmeranzahl begrenzt. Treff ist bei Schriewer.

 Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (6. August 2013)

Mittwoch jemand Lust? Bitte melden.


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2013)

Was ist mit Techniktraining jetzt Samstag?

 Bitte Melden


----------



## Kalles (9. August 2013)

14 Uhr wieder der Freie Treff, wer will, der kann. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (23. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs u. Mädels

Ich bin ein paar Wochen, also mind. 3 Monate nicht ganz Einsatzbereit, darum die kleine Pause.
Grund ist mein Herz, welches die Schüchtermann Klinik in Bad Rothenfelde voll im Griff haben.
Die kleine Herzklappe ist rekonstruiert worden, deshalb muß ich mich langsam wieder hocharbeiten.
Einige sehr gute Team`s u. ne Top Ausstattung machen so etwas möglich.
Dank an die KLINIK.
Ich bin jetzt noch in der Reha in der Schüchtermann Klinik.

sAMSTAG ZUM fREIEN tREFF steht euch Reinhold zur Verfügung, also wie immer Start um 14 Uhr. Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß dreistdherzlungenmaschienenkalle^


----------



## wadenkneifer (23. August 2013)

Kalle, alles Gute und komm bald wieder aufs Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. August 2013)

Ich werde alles geben.


----------



## Tristero (24. August 2013)

Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite. Wünsche Dir, dass Du schnell wieder fit wirst!


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich möchte hiermit nochmals auf die TEUTO TOUR am 01.09.2013. hinweisen.http://www.teutotour.de/
Wenn hier in der Schüchtermann Klinik alles klappt bin ich auch anwesend, natürlich darf ich noch nicht fahren.
Wir haben noch einiges aus der Testbikeflotte anzubieten. Wenn ihr Räder testen möchtet, hier ist Gelegenheit sich zu Melden. Ihr könnt die MTB`s dort von unserem Lkw abholen.
Wichtig ist die Größe, das Gewicht von euch u. welche Pedalen ihr benötigt.
Ihr könnt auch eine SMS schicken an 01753726047


Scott Genius 30 L
Scott Spark 940 29 in L u. XL
Stumpjumper 29 in M u.L
Stumpjumper Expert Evo M, Stumpjumper Expert L
Enduro 29 comp L, 2014 ner Mod.
Epic Comp
Specialized Camber L, 29 in M
Damenbike:Specialized Myka, Rumor 29 comp M, 2014 ner Modell

Der Rest kommt morgen
Ihr seht, ich komme wieder. Es dauert halt noch einige Wochen bis zur kompl. Genesung.
Im Moment komm ich nicht einmal die Treppen von 2 Etagen hoch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

Samstag findet wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining statt.

Treff
ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 45
Interesse? Dann bitte melden 01753726047
Der Kurs ist auf Trailbasis aufgebaut, macht sehr viel Spaß u. ist sehr lehrreich.

Der Freie Treff ist natürlich auch, wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

Hallo

Jezt am Wochenende ist bei uns gut was los.
Samstag 9 Uhr 45 Fahrtechniktraining. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer noch was dazulernen und ein bischen Spaß haben möchte, siehe oben #431 

14  Uhr dann der Freie Treff u. Sonntag die http://www.teutotour.de/

Viel Spaß dann


----------



## Celsius (31. August 2013)

Hallo Kalle,
die Webseite www.teutotour.de ist ja jetzt wieder online.
Trotzdem hab ich noch ein paar Fragen zur Teutotour. Es werden ja zwei Strecken angeboten - einmal 20km und einmal 40km. Ich finde aber irgendwie keine Angaben zu den Höhenmetern. An einer Stelle wird geschrieben, dass jede Menge Höhenmeter dabei sind, an anderer Stelle, dass es zwei Strecken gibt mit 1.100 hm. Wie ist das zu verstehen? 20km = 1.100hm; 40km = 1.100hm; 40km = 2.200hm??? In einem hinterlegten Höhenprofil ist die Strecke nur 13,9km lang. 
Die zweite Frage wäre, ob bei der Tour auch die Zeiten gemessen werden?

Ich sag schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos und wünsche weiterhin gute Genesung.


----------



## boing (31. August 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht Kalle, aber ich antworte trotzdem ;-)

Die Teuto-Tour besteht aus 2 Teilen, das ist auf der Startseite auch direkt ersichtlich (Streckenabschnitt 1 und 2). Der 1. Teil bewegt sich durch den Freden, der 2. Teil durch Holperdorp und Dörenberg. 

Die Höhenmeter dürften sich auf insgesamt maximal 1.000 addieren.

Zeit wird nicht gemessen, das ist bei CTF's nicht üblich (erlaubt) - in der Spitze wird die Tour aber trotzdem eher als Rennen gefahren.


----------



## Celsius (31. August 2013)

Alles klar. Danke für die Infos.
Wir fahren das morgen mal mit und schauen was da auf uns zu kommt.

Bis dahin ...


----------



## Kalles (1. September 2013)

morgen früh

Start 10-11 Uhr http://www.teutotour.de/
Eine alteingesessenes Tourenangebot mit ca. 800 Teilnehmern u. super organisiert, für das leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt. Angebot 20 oder 4o km Strecke.

Testräder sind auch noch verfügbar. (01753726047)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (5. September 2013)

Moin
Mittwochstreff gestern

Dank Lutz scheint es allen gefallen zu haben. Sylvia hat mich angerufen u. war mit den 2200 Lumen (Testlampe) sehr gut zufrieden.
Lutz ist mit meinem neuen Tester Specialized Enduro 29 gefahren. Ich bin gespannt was er zu sagen hat. Samstag treffen wir uns wieder, vor der Tour um 14 Uhr.
Start wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Zur Begrüßung werde ich auch da sein.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2013)

Hallo

Es gab ja doch zehn geisteskranke die Samstag um 14 Uhr bei Dauerregen losfuhren u. siehe da, es wurde nach knapp 1Std. mit Trockenheit belohnt. Stephan war sogar der Meinung, das die Luft sehr viel reiner u. angenehmer war als bei dem warmen Wetter.
Alles in allem hat es mal wieder gut geklappt.

Mittwoch fährt Lutz, also starten sie um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Chrush (10. September 2013)

Hallo alle Zusammen!

Habe seit letztem Wochenende dank Kalles netten Kollegen wieder ein Fahrrad und möchte langsam in den Sport zurück. Ist am Samstag wieder eine Tour geplant, an die man sich dranhängen kann? 
Hat noch jemand Tipps was man unbedingt mitbringen sollte außer Bike & Helm?

Grüße, Christian


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2013)

Hallo, gute Laune, Wasser u. 2 Bananen. Vorher was essen wäre auch nicht schlecht, sonst kämpft man unter Umständen mit dem Hungerast.

Morgen ist die Dörferrunde dran.
Das ist meine Lieblingsrunde morgen, wenn ich könnte würde ich euch begleiten. 
8 Wochen werde ich noch den Ball flach halten müssen.

Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2013)

KILLtheHILL
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von KILLtheHILL

Registriert seit: May 2010
Ort: OWL
Bike: Specialized EPIC

Fotos


Standard AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Mittwoch 17.09.13 findet wieder um 18:45 Uhr die Feierabendrunde statt.
Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen, oder im Geschäft eine ausleihen.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Bionicon74 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,
schaffe es heute leider nicht, möchte mich aber auf diesem Wrg nochmal für die SUPER Tour vom letzten Samstag bedanken. Hat mir total viel Spaß gemacht.

Denke wir sehen uns dann am Samstag wieder!
Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reina (24. September 2013)

Hi,

bin schon mal bei euch mitgefahren.
Jetzt hab ich gerade das Forum hier gefunden.
Geht es diesen Samstag wieder auf Tour? Würde gerne mit zwei bis drei Freunden rumkommen.
Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Kalles (24. September 2013)

Hallo, Samstag fahren wir.
Bei unserem Freien Treff ist jeder willkommen.

Morgen, bei schönem Wetter fahren wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45.
Treffpunkt parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mit zu bringen sind Beleuchtung und gute Laune. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

 Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
 Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
 Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
 Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.  

 Bis morgen in die Feierabend Runde vorm Feiertag.
 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.


Morgen 14 Uhr startet der Freie Treff wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Begleiten wird euch Daniel.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (9. Oktober 2013)

wie sieht es aus mit heute Abend?


----------



## Kalles (9. Oktober 2013)

Um 18 Uhr 45 geht es los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

vielen Dank an Reinhold für die tolle Tour gestern.

Wir sind am Samstag auch wieder dabei.

Gruß Reiner.


----------



## KILLtheHILL (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Samstag geht's wieder gegen 14 Uhr von Hilter los.

Hier noch weitere Termine:

12.10.13 CTF "Durch den Stemweder Berg" Info's gibt es hier http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breit...erg;39943.html

19.10.13 *Fahrtechnik Kurs* (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45 Uhr am Geschäft.
*Begrenzte Teilnehmeranzahl*, daher vorher unter 05424/39063 anmelden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## KILLtheHILL (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Mittwoch findet die Feierabendrunde nur bei annehmbaren Wetterbedingungen statt. Bitte vorher im Geschäft oder hier anmelden! Start 18:45 Uhr 

19.10.13 Samstag *Fahrtechnik Kurs* (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45 Uhr am Geschäft.
*Begrenzte Teilnehmeranzahl*, daher vorher unter 05424/39063 anmelden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## giaco77 (14. Oktober 2013)

So geht´s ab im Teuto:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter bleibt morgen trocken, laut Agrarwetter 5-10% Niederschlagsrisiko.
Hauke, sein Sohn, Lutz kommt ja auch, also könnt ihr starten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

gestern waren auf der Feierabendrunde sieben Personen unterwegs. 22Km und 450Hm wurden in zwei Stunden gefahren.

Samstag *Fahrtechnik Kurs* (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45 Uhr am Geschäft.
Es gibt noch *wenige "Restplätze"* also schnell anmelden unter 05424/39063

Samstag startet der Treff wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Am Wochenende findet in Hilter auch der Ockermarkt statt Sonntag ist VERKAUFSOFFENER SONNTAG. http://www.hilter-vereint.de/?page_id=826

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi

 Leider fällt der Fahrtechnik Kurs morgen aus, Jan muß zu einem Sondereinsatz.
 Er wird am 26.10 13 nachgeholt.
 Dann bis morgen.

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

 heute gibt es die letzte Möglichkeit vor Winterpause an der Feierabendrunde teilzunehmen. 
 Start 18:45 Uhr am Geschäft. Bitte vorher anmelden! 01753726047

 Gruß Lutz u. Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin heute ein bischen spät dran, sorry!!!
Natürlich ist der Treff heute auch wieder um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Führung wird Jens heute übernehmen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Trailschleicher (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freunde


Ich hoffe die Tour hat euch heute gefallen und war nicht zu lang und anstrengend . Hat mir riesen Spaß gemacht euch mal zu guiden. Hoffentlich bald wieder!


Gruß Jens


----------



## Kalles (1. November 2013)

Hallo

 Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Trailschleicher (3. November 2013)

Hallo Leute


Auf diesem Weg möchten Hauke und ich uns bei Kalle für seine unkomplizierte Hilfe bei Problemen mit unseren Bikes bedanken.


Wir sind gestern auf der Porta-Venne Tour entlang des Wittekind Weges mit den Venner-Wiehencross Verein gefahren (76km und ca. 1700hm) leider ist Hauke ein Tag vorher ein Teil seiner Schwinge gebrochen und ich habe abends vorher beim Radcheck festgestellt, dass meine vorderen Bremsklötze quasi nicht mehr existent waren. 


Hauke hat schnell und total unkompliziert ein Leihbike (Scott Genius 27,5" XL Rahmen) bekommen und ich habe trotz bereits geschlossenem Laden noch am Freitag Abend um 19:00  neue Bremsbeläge, die extra aus einem anderen Rad ausgebaut wurden, bekommen. 


DAS LEUTE, IST SERVICE!!!


Also Kalle, weiter so....









Gruß Jens


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2013)

Hallo

 Morgen um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los.
 Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Bis denne, Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. November 2013)

Hallo

 Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2013)

Ich kann leider für die Mittwochstour keine organisatorischen Aufgaben übernehmen, muß zur Schulung.
 Samstag wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (22. November 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Samstag starten wir um 14 Uhr in Hilter. Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen oder im Geschäft eine ausleihen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2013)

Hallo

 Samstag geht es wieder los.
 Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
 Laut Agrarwetter ohne Niederschlag bei ca. 5 Grad. 

 Wer kann Samstag die Führung übernehmen? Bitte um Rückmeldung.

 Ich habe Sonntag Markumar abgesetzt, es geht bergauf. 

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Daniel, ich hoffe ihr habt euer Ziel erreicht und könnt gut ins neue Jahr starten.

 Samstag war Rolf als Führender dabei, von hinten. Vorne hatte Lutz das Sagen.
 6 Personen sind am Start gewesen, einschließlich Sylvia, die durch häufige Teilnahme
 mittlerweile sehr gut drauf ist.

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

 Samstag wird Reinhold Schlierkamp euch zeigen wo es lang geht.
 Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 14 Uhr.
Das Wetter bleibt trocken bei 1-2 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

 Morgen bei kühlem trockenen Wetter starten wir wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Es ist nett das du Samstag hier bist, dann plane ich dich ein, wenn du Lust hast.
Das Wetter sagt Trockenheit aus, aber nur von oben.
Start wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi
Ich habe bis Mitte Januar noch ein Genius LT 2014 als Tester hier stehen wer es testen möchte kann sich hier melden, oder in der Firma.
Es stehen noch 20 andere Tester zur Verfügung.

Gruß Kalle, bis morgen dann.


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Die Tour Samstag fällt wohl ins Wasser, Regenwarscheinlichkeit 80%. Das Gute ist die Sonne die sich blicken lässt u. das sich die Niederschlagsmenge auf 0,6 mm begrenzt. Der Sonntag wird dagegen schön.
Start am Samstag 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich wünsche euch allen ein "Frohes Weihnachtsfest"

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, viel Gesundheit und immerwährend gute Laune, natürlich auch beim Biken!!!!!!
Gruß Kalle


----------



## xpate (2. Januar 2014)

Moin, Samstag ne Tour geplant?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Kalles (3. Januar 2014)

*Neu*
Hallo Jan u. alle aderen

Morgen der 1. Ritt 2014
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wettermäßig sieht es ganz gut aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo 08.01.2014

Samstag seid ihr in Guten Händen, Lutz wird euch zeigen wo`s lang geht. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Letzten Samstag sind wir durch Natrup hoch zum Hermannsweg, Georgshütte, Lustige Wittwe, Hankenberge, Kl.-Oesede, Ebbendorf, Borgloh, Eppendorf, Hankenberge und dann zurück nach Hilter gefahren. Ne nette Tour, die wir bei dem feuchten Untergrund bis auf kleine Ausnahmen gut befahren konnten.
Ich habe noch einige Auslaufmodelle, vielleicht ist für euch was dabei?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Samstag scheint es der Wettergott gut mit uns zu meinen.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Lutz kann Samstag nicht, wer kann die Führung übernehmen?
Wenn Meine Schulter es zulässt komme ich auch mit.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Trailschleicher (16. Januar 2014)

Moin Kalle

Ich werd wohl am Samstag dabei sein, wenn sich bis dahin keiner der anderen Verdächtigen gemeldet hat, mach ich das wohl.

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2014)

Das ist gut, Hauke kommt auch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## hannsest316 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Sind die Wege bei euch gut fahrbar, oder auch alle völlig verschlammt?

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2014)

Kommt darauf an wo man fährt, zum größten Teil befahrbar.


Hallo Rolfi

Schönes Video, ich wundere mich das du auf dem Rad geblieben bist. So wie es aussieht glaube ich das du mit den 29er Ballongreifen und deinem Gewicht auch über Wasser fahren könntest.
Samstag soll das Wetter wieder zu uns halten.  Begleiten kann ich euch warscheinlich nicht  , darum brauchen wir eine Führungsperson.
Bitte bei mir melden, damit ich beruhigt schlafen kann.
Abfahrt Samstag wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Wir brauchen noch jemand der morgen die Tour führt, bitte melden, wer Zeit hat.( Hier oder Tel. 01753726047)
Start 14 Uhr, Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Samstag wird Daniel die Führung übernehmen.
Start wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird ähnlich wie letzten Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs u. Mädel`s
Ich bin Samstag in Cuxhaven.
Es wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet der den Mitfahrern zeigt wo es lang geht.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Start 14 Uhr, bei Sonne oder Regen. 
Letzten Samstag war Daniel der Führende, danke an alle die sich die Zeit dafür nehmen.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Das Wetter wird Samstag wieder durchwachsen sein, trotzdem starten wir wieder um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wie es letzten Samstag gelaufen ist kann ich euch nicht sagen, da ich ein paar Tage an der Nordsee war.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2014)

Moin

Daniel ist heiß, er wird euch heute zeigen wo es lang geht, super Nummer. 
Dann bis kurz vor zwei.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Mooeep (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Johannes, bin 28 Jahre alt und neu in die Region gezogen. Würde mich freuen bei euch mal ne Runde mitzufahren. Seid ihr diesen Samstag unterwegs und habt noch Platz?

Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailschleicher (28. Februar 2014)

Moin, 
da dir hier ja niemand antwortet mach ich das mal.
Na klar, die Mitfahrer Zahl ist nicht beschränkt,  einfach rechtzeitig da sein und mit fahren. Zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder hier rein schauen,  da wir auch gelegentlich Touren machen die nicht am Samstag bei Kalle los gehen und dann sagt hier ggf.  wer bescheid.

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mooeep (28. Februar 2014)

Ah danke, dann bis morgen!


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Morgen sind schon mehrere am Start, kommen so allmählich auf den Gedanken das der Winter erst im Herbst kommt, weil er sich verpennt hat.
Dunkles Wetter wird uns morgen begleiten, allerdings trocken laut Agrarwetter. 
Starten wollen wir um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Mooeep (1. März 2014)

Ah was ich noch fragen wollte: wie lange wird es denn ungefähr dauern? Bzw. braucht man Licht (hab nämlich keins  )


----------



## Trailschleicher (1. März 2014)

Moin

Normalerweise sind wir zwischen 5 und 6 wieder am laden. Brauchst also wohl kein Licht. 

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (7. März 2014)

Hallo
Selbstverständlich fahren wir auch bei Sonnenschein, so wie morgen um 14 Uhr. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mit euch fährt Jens und wenn ich die Vorbereitung für die Fahrrad-Messe in Osnabrück, die auf dem  AOK Gelände stattfindet, beendet habe, fahr ich auch mit.
Die Messe ist Sonntag von 11-17 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLtheHILL (11. März 2014)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Mittwoch starten wir um *18 Uhr* zu einer Tour. Bitte vorher hier oder bei Kalle im Geschäft zur Tour anmelden und die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!
Gruß Lutz
*Start 18 Uhr!!!* am Geschäft


----------



## Reina (14. März 2014)

Hi, findet morgen, also Samstag die Tour ganz normal um 14 Uhr statt?

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Kalles (14. März 2014)

Hallo
Morgen um 14 Uhr . Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2014)

Hi

Samstag soll es trocken sein, ab 15 Uhr ein wenig Sonne u. Abends ca. 18 Uhr Regen.
Sieht also insgesamt ganz gut aus, so das wir beruhigt um 14 Uhr starten können.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wir freuen uns auf euch
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. März 2014)

Hallo

Morgen geht es auf Frühlingstour, sonnen u. temperaturmäßig.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2014)

Hallo

Mittwoch fahren? Lutz wird sich dazu noch melden.
Auf alle Fälle sehen wir uns Samstag um 14 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Reina (8. April 2014)

Ja, ich hätte Lust am Mittwoch. 
Braucht man noch Licht? 
Gruß Reiner.


----------



## Kalles (11. April 2014)

Hallo

 Morgen bei Sonnenschein, wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (13. April 2014)

Hi, heute ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag in Hilter. Kalle hat von 13-18Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2014)

Hallo
Hauke führt morgen die Tour.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Start 6 Uhr 45
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (17. April 2014)

Hallo, freier Treff, MTB Tour für jeden der Lust auf schöne Trails hat.

  Samstag, bei schönem Wetter.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gut 3 Std.

Ich bin auch dabei, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2014)

Hallo

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 5-10% auf Agrarwetter, ich schätze es bleibt trocken. Regen erst ab 20-21 Uhr.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## kordesh (30. April 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand was Feines und Lust mitzumachen #KLICK#

Edit: Sorry für OT ;-)


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2014)

Hallo

Heute Start 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Niederschlag an 0 mm, Temp. 14° u. Sonnenschein, das erwartet uns morgen.  
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Wer Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 fahren möchte sollte sich hier melden, weil es sonst vorkommt das sie ausfällt. (keine Fahrer, keine Tour)
Samstag nach der Tour hatten einige Teilnehmer des Freien Treff`s das Schmunzeln im Gesicht, also gelungen?  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2014)

18 Uhr 45 (das war der Fehlerteufel)

Samstag soll laut Wetterbericht der einzige trockene Tag werden, dann also mit guten Voraussetzungen zur Samstagsrunde. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Morgen wird gefahren.
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-Schriewe.de

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Zu morgen habe ich noch keine Meldung.
Bitte hier melden wer um 18 Uhr 45 fahren möchte.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und Zeit und rufe um 17:00 Uhr mal durch, um zu erfragen, ob sich auch noch offline wer angekündigt hat.


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2014)

Morgen geht es wieder um 14 Uhr ab auf Trailjagt. Starten wird der Freie Treff vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2014)

Hi

Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Samstag  hat Reiner die Tour geführt.
Ich war bei Udo Lindenberg, war super.
Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Mittwoch sind wir gefahren, der Wald liegt ganz schön voll mit Hindernissen, die uns öfter zum Aufräumen gezwungen haben.
Samstag dann wieder bei schönem Wetter.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruss Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ein freier Treff auch für Anfänger die Lust auf`s Biken haben u. die Natur genießen möchten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (24. Juni 2014)

Findet die Tour morgen Abend auch wieder statt?

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2014)

Bischen spät, steht aber unter Kalles Teutotour


----------



## Kalles (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mittwoch war super, Sonne u. ein Blütenmeer haben die Tour zu einem unvergesslichen Abend gemacht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. Juni 2014)

Mein Mitarbeiter Manni wird Mittwoch 60 Jahre, darum kann ich nicht mitfahren.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich jemand meldet, der die Tour Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 führen kann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Es hat sich jemand mit Ortskenntnisse gefunden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Juli 2014)

Die Tour Heute Richt. Dissen war mal wieder top, hat allen viel Spaß gemacht.

Die nächste Ausfahrt ist am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Ich war 3 Tage in der Schweiz, in Davos, wo die neuen 2015ner Bikes getestet werden konnten.
Gefühlstechnisch war das der Hammer. 
Schönes Wetter u. Trails die kein Ende nahmen.

Samstag geht es hier wieder ab. Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll gut werden, Temperaturen um 23°

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. Juli 2014)

Wer möchte morgen noch am Fahrtechnik Training teilnehmen?
Um 9 Uhr 45 Treff auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dauer gut 3 Std.  Bitte heute noch melden  Tel.05424 39063 oder 01753726047

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Juli 2014)

Wer möchte morgen biken?
Meldet euch bitte hier.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2014)

Hi

Samstag fahren wir am besten mit Badehose, 27° sollen nachmittags auf dem Tacho  	stehen.  
Start ist 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich war vom 19.-22.07. bei Specialized in Leogang u. habe mir das Programm 2015 angeschaut u. einige Räder getestet.
War schon ne super Nummer.

Bis Samstag
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2014)

hallo

Wie es aussieht bekommen wir Samstag Badewetter, nicht von oben, sondern die Temperatur wird uns zu schaffen machen.
Kurzarmtrikot und Schweistuch sind angebracht.  
Gestern sind wir auf anspruchsvollen , brennesselbehafteten Trails bis hinter Dissen gewesen. 
Eine außergewöhnliche reizvolle Tour meinte eine Mitfahrerin, die lieber eine lange Hose angehabt hätte.  

Also bis Samstag dann, Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. August 2014)

Hat jemand Mittwoch Lust um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ?


----------



## Kalles (5. August 2014)

Ich muß zu einer Hausmesse u. bin nicht da.
Morgen wird das Wetter gut, ich gehe davon aus, das jemand von den Mitfahrern die Tour führt.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. August 2014)

Ein Führer ist vorhanden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (6. August 2014)

Hi Sportsfreunde, 
heute wird um 18:45 Uhr gefahren.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (8. August 2014)

Morgen mal wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2014)

Hallo

Freier Treff
Mittwoch 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir fahren gut 2 Std., kein Rennen, überwiegend schöne Trails.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. August 2014)

Hallo 

Wir fahren heute auch, 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinki (18. August 2014)

Moin,

wenn das Wetter am Samstag passt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Hat man bei euch auch als Einsteiger eine Chance mitzuhalten?

Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Kalles (19. August 2014)

Hallo

Freier Treff
Mittwoch 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir fahren gut 2 Std., kein Rennen, überwiegend schöne Trails.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. August 2014)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. August 2014)

Hallo

Das Wetter wird wechselhaft

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2014)

Spaß und Bewegung?

Mittwoch 27.08., schönes Wetter, fast 20°.
18Uhr 45 Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2014)

Moin 

Heute um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wettertechnisch sieht es ganz gut aus.

Grüße an alle, Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1987 (31. August 2014)

Kann man sich dort einfach mal anschließen oder wie ist ds zu verstehen?
Grüße


----------



## Kalles (2. September 2014)

Hallo

Es ist ein Freier Treff, an dem alle Interessierte teilnehmen können.
Neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen.
Morgen fahren wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45. Start, bitte pünktlichvom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung mitbringen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2014)

Hallo 

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2014)

Heute 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Frank1982 (12. September 2014)

Hy wenn ihr morgen wieder los fahren solltet bin ich dabei


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2014)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Frank1982 (12. September 2014)

Ok bin da bei bis 14 Uhr


----------



## Reinki (13. September 2014)

Moin, bis wann gehen die Touren immer so?


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2014)

Gut 3 Std.

Morgen www.wadenkneifer.de , eine MUßveranstaltung für jeden MTB interessierten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. September 2014)

Morgen um 19 Uhr 45, mit Beleuchtung, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Fehlerteufel, natürlich 18 Uhr 45

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. September 2014)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr bei Trockenheit u. 23°
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2014)

Samstag doch noch naß geworden, lag wohl an mir, hatte keinen Motor mit. 

Mittwoch werde ich wieder mit einer Gruppe Holländer fahren, weil die alle so dicke Oberschenkel haben werde ich Abends warscheinlich nicht an der Runde teilnehmen können.   

Wer doch fahren möchte sollte es hier kundgeben

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (24. September 2014)

Hi
Ich würde heute Abend wohl fahren wollen.
Haben noch mehr Leute Interesse?
Und findet die Tour statt?
Wie spät fährst du mit den Holländern?  Kann man sich da auch anschließen? 
Gruß Reiner.


----------



## Reinki (25. September 2014)

Moin, werden Mittwochs eigentlich auch Night Rides gefahren oder finden die Touren bei Dunkelheit nicht mehr statt?


----------



## Kalles (26. September 2014)

Wir fahren auch Mittwoch, es steht dann hier im IBC.

Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2014)

Hi

Das Wetter ist morgen etwas durchzogen, Temperatur abend`s ca. 14°
Start ist 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ohne Beleuchtung geht nichts mehr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohropax (2. Oktober 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Mittwochs dabei. Wetter war so gut, dass man fast verleitet war, in kurz loszufahren, wurde nachher aber doch erwartungsgemäss frischer. Nicht zu grosse Gruppe mit entspanntem Tempo und entspannter Einstellung zur Wegewahl, perfekt zum Ausklang des Tages...


----------



## Kalles (3. Oktober 2014)

Moin

Morgen wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Morgen kann ich noch nicht fahren,Samstag war ich auch nicht dabei. Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er sich hier verabreden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Oktober 2014)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr zum Treff.
Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (13. Oktober 2014)

wird diesen Mittwoch wieder gefahren?


----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Die Vorbereitungen zum Ockermarkt zwingen mich morgen Abend zu arbeiten.
Guck mal auf Bike & Single Treff ob sich dort jemand gemeldet hat.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir geht es morgen nicht mehr, aber dafür am Samstag!


----------



## Kalles (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Morgen bei gutem Wetter geht es wieder los.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (22. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn mit heute Abend? Ich hätte wohl Bock auf Schlamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crashy77 (24. Oktober 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand aus Melle mit .. wollte mit dem Rad nach Hilter und die Tour mitfahren


----------



## Kalles (24. Oktober 2014)

Morgen,

14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter sollte doch wohl einige aus dem Schlafzimmer locken. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (24. Oktober 2014)

Crashy77 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand aus Melle mit .. wollte mit dem Rad nach Hilter und die Tour mitfahren


Ich fahre morgen so um 12:00 nach Hilter.


----------



## Crashy77 (25. Oktober 2014)

Von wo aus fährst du los ? Komme aus Buer .


----------



## klausklein (25. Oktober 2014)

Fahre von Melle los wollte dann nach Wellingholzhausen und ab da im Wald bis Hilter.

Können uns wenn du mitwillst ja vor McDonalds treffen um 12:00.


----------



## Crashy77 (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Kalles (28. Oktober 2014)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45, mit Beleuchtung natürlich.
Wer Bock hat kann mitfahren.
Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (29. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, ich fahre heute nicht.


----------



## Hilteranerjung (31. Oktober 2014)

Halli Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob man über die Samstagstouren sagen kann wie die durchschnittlich ausfallen ( Km, Fahrzeit, Höhenmeter)??
Und ob man als Neuling mitfahren kann?


----------



## Trailschleicher (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Es wird immer auf Anfänger Rücksicht genommen.  Die Touren sind meist so 20 bis 30 km und haben so zwischen 500 und 800 hm. Gefahren wird zwischen 14 Uhr und 18 Uhr. Also mit Pausen  etwa 3 bis 4 Stunden. 

Einfach mal mit fahren. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Morgen kommt uns das Wetter nicht quer.
Auf alle Fälle starten wir um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Freu mich schon drauf, 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. November 2014)

Hallo

Das nächste mal fahren wir Samstag, 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, natürlich bei schönem Wetter.

Gruß an alle,
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2014)

Der Wetterbericht hat diesmal recht behalten.  

Ich freue mich schon auf heute Mittag, um euch den Teuto von seinen schönsten Seiten zu zeigen.

Vom Freden bis Bad Iburg findet heute eine Jagd auf Wildschweine statt, darum würde ich empfehlen das Gebiet zu meiden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2014)

Heute Start 18Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bischen spät heute, sorry

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2014)

Hallo

Wer Lust hat an einer lockeren Tour durch den Teuto teilzunehmen, der muß Morgen den Freien Treff in Hilter besuchen. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Der Himmel wird teils bedeckt sein, aber überwiegend trocken.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reina (17. November 2014)

Findet die Tour diesen Mittwoch auch wieder statt?

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2014)

" Fahrtechniktraining für Anfänger "
Jetzt Samstag den 22.11.14 um 9 Uhr 45. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Wegen Teilnehmerbegrenzung nur mit Anmeldung. E-Mail [email protected]

Es soll bis 21 Uhr trocken bleiben, dann sag ich mal zu. 
Um 18 Uhr 44, natürlich nur mit Beleuchtung.(Testlampen sind geladen)
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2014)

Wie es aussieht kommen wir morgen trocken zurück, Temperatur zweistellig. 
Zwei Gründe mehr, um sich morgen auf den Sattel zu schwingen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (26. November 2014)

Wir fahren heute.
Start 18 Uhr 44, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. November 2014)

Hier ist nach der Tour eine Lampe, Fenix BC 30 liegen geblieben.
Sie ist hier im Laden abzuholen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2014)

Morgen bei eisiger Kälte------

Abfahrt um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zieht euch man warm an


----------



## Kalles (2. Dezember 2014)

tige Ausfahrt

Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 44 starten wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Glühwein ist angesagt


----------



## ohropax (2. Dezember 2014)

ich denke ich bin morgen dabei... aber auch nur wegen dem Glühwein


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mittwoch hatten wir schon Weihnachten auf dem Hermannsweg, auf den Ästen u. kleinen Zweigen lag dicker Raureif, sah aus wie Schnee auf Eis u. glitzerte im Scheinwerferlicht, das man glauben könnte wir fahren durch einen glitzernen Tunnel.  
Die Eindrücke kann man nicht beschreiben, man muß es erleben.  Nicht gesehen? 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2014)

Mittwoch herscht Interesse zu Fahren, hat noch wer Interesse?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crashy77 (9. Dezember 2014)

mit oder ohne Hund ?


----------



## ohropax (9. Dezember 2014)

bin mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch dabei, melde mich sonst bis spätestens mittags hier ab, falls doch nicht.


----------



## Kalles (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Mittwoch sind wir trocken durchgekommen.
Mit dem Bulli nach Wellendorf u. von dort nach Kl.-Oesede, Harderberg,Ebbendorf, dann Richt. Parkplatz.
Die so genannte Dörferrunde war mal wieder richtig kool.  

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder auf zur Tour im Teuto u. Umgebung.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter 4°, kein oder geringer Niederschlag. Niederschlagsmenge 0 mm, keine Sonne.

Dann auf in die Matsche 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder auf zur Tour im Teuto u. Umgebung.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter 5-6°, gleichmäßiger Niederschlag. Niederschlagsmenge 2,1 mm, wenig Sonne.
Lutz ist morgen auch mal wieder dabei.

  Nochmals auf in die Matsche 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest wünsch ich euch allen.
Samstag ist den ganzen Tag Schneeregen angesagt, wir fahren trotzdem.  
Wer mit möchte muß sich zu 14 Uhr hier auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de befinden.

Dann bis Samstag
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin

Mittwoch fahr ich nicht.
Nach der Schlammtour letzten Samstag können wir uns auf den ersten 2015ner Samstag freuen. 
Laut Agrarwetter soll er trocken sein, bis auf den Boden, der wohl nicht gefroren sein wird.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Guten Rutsch
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2015)

Gestern hatten wir  einen Gast  aus Köln dabei, mit dem ich in Spanien schon öfter unterwegs war.  Er sagte,  das auch der Teutoburgerwald sehr  attraktiv zum Biken sei. Wenn ich sein Gebiet am Mittelmeter dagegen sehe ,ist das eine sehr positive  Bewertung. Dann also weiter ab in den Teuto.

Allen ein erfolgreiches 2015
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Januar 2015)

Heute abend u. Samstag kann ich wegen Grippe nicht mitfahren.
Samstag wird jemand anders die Tour führen müssen.

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Januar 2015)

Es hat sich ein Mitfahrer für heute Abend gemeldet, er fährt aber nur wenn jemand mitfährt, darum bitte hier melden.
Ihr könnt mich auch tel. erreichen unter 01753726047.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2015)

Zu heute sind tatsächlich welche angereist die den Teuto besuchen wollen, Hut ab.
Ich hoffe das meine Gesundheit es zulässt nächste Woche wieder mitzufahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2015)

Samstag gibt es mal wieder Regen, Wahrscheinlichkeit 80%.
Temperatur 2-3°
Will jemand fahren?


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Der Wetterbericht hat seine Aussage für morgen positiv verändert. 
Wir werden wahrscheinlich trocken durchkommen.  
Bis morgen 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden.
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (21. Januar 2015)

Heute fahre ich nicht, muß Holz hacken. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden.
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Lust hat kann am Freien Treff teilnehmen.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de , vielleicht im Schnee? 

Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## Hilteranerjung (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Ist das Fahrtechniktraining eher für Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittene?
Wie sieht es mit dem Kostenbeitrag aus??
Beste Grüße


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

Hilteranerjung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ist das Fahrtechniktraining eher für Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittene?
> Wie sieht es mit dem Kostenbeitrag aus??
> Beste Grüße



Hallo,

das Training ist für alle geeignet, für mehr Infos einfach anrufen:

05424-39063  oder 0175 3726047


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

Erinnerung: Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter, siehe oben.

, bei trockenem Wetter,  vielleicht mit Schneebrille.


----------



## Kalles (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich bin dabei die Scott Ausstellung neu zu gestalten, darum werde ich heute nicht fahren, das Wetter ist nicht schuld. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. Januar 2015)

Morgen treffen wir uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir starten um 14 Uhr

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo


Ich bin dabei die Scott Ausstellung neu zu gestalten, darum werde ich morgen nicht fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Bei etwas wärmerem Wetter, trocken von oben, Frost im Boden, beginnt morgen der Freie Treff in Hilter. 
Der Treff ist für jeden der Lust auf`s Biken hat, auch für Jugendliche u. Frauen.
Ein wenig Kondition sollte allerdings vorhanden sein.
Abfahrt ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## kordesh (7. Februar 2015)

Buk dabei! Geht's Richtung dörenberg/freden etc oder in die andere Richtung??


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2015)

Es kommt auf die Teilnehmer an.


----------



## Kalles (13. Februar 2015)

Morgen um 14 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Abfahrt ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (17. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre morgen nicht, bin zu einer Schulung.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2015)

Wir können kurzfristig zu Morgen noch Fahrtechniktraining anbieten.
Beginn 9 Uhr 45, Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mindestens 3-4 Mann müssen teilnehmen, sonst lohnt es nicht.
Hier anmelden,oder telefonisch 01753726047 bis spätestens 21 Uhr 30 heute abend

DIE Tour startet wie immer um 14 Uhr

Gruß Kalle


----------



## pr8 (20. Februar 2015)

Kalles schrieb:


> Wir können kurzfristig zu Morgen noch Fahrtechniktraining anbieten.
> Beginn 9 Uhr 45, Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> 
> Mindestens 3-4 Mann müssen teilnehmen, sonst lohnt es nicht.
> ...


----------



## pr8 (20. Februar 2015)

Kalles schrieb:


> Wir können kurzfristig zu Morgen noch Fahrtechniktraining anbieten.
> Beginn 9 Uhr 45, Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> 
> Mindestens 3-4 Mann müssen teilnehmen, sonst lohnt es nicht.
> ...


 ich wäre beim Fahrtechnik Training dabei
gruss achim


----------



## Kalles (24. Februar 2015)

Morgen fahren wir nicht, aber Samstag, der sehr schön werden soll.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2015)

Freier Treff Hilter
Ein MTB Treff für jeden der sich für ca. 3 Std. vom Alltag u. Stress verabschieden möchte. 
Ein Treff für Jedermann und Frau der/die Helm und "Gute" Laune mitbringt.

Wie angekündigt fahren wir morgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dann wollen wir mal das Frühlinghafte Wetter genießen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (6. März 2015)

Wie angekündigt fahren wir morgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2015)

Fahrtechnik Training Samstag 14.03.15 um 9 Uhr 45 Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

noch 2 Plätze frei

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. März 2015)

Fahrtechnik Training (siehe oben)

Bitte melden wer morgen fahren möchte, denn einer hat schon zugesagt. 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird super.
Telefonisch oder WhatsApp 01753726047

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. März 2015)

Moin
Die Tour findet heute statt.
Start 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Fahrtechnik Samstag ist noch ein Platz frei !!!!!! 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. März 2015)

Hallo

So schön wie heute wird es Samstag nicht, aber trocken soll es sein.
Um 14 Uhr fahren wir wieder los. Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag den 28.03. u. 04.04. bin ich in Spanien, besuche den Sierra Espuna, die Gegend um Catagena bis Mar de Cristall, wo wir uns einnisten. , folgende lassen wir hier 
2 nette Fahrer/in kann ich noch mitnehmen, Interesse? ( Es sollte MTB Erfahrung vorhanden sein ) 
Ich bin telefonisch zu erreichen unter 05424 39063 oder 01753726047


Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2015)

Samstag den 28.03. u. 04.04. bin ich in Spanien, besuche den Sierra Espuna, die Gegend um Catagena bis Mar de Cristall, wo wir uns einnisten., folgende lassen wir hier 
2 nette Fahrer/in kann ich noch mitnehmen, Interesse? ( Es sollte MTB Erfahrung vorhanden sein ) 
Wir fahren Samstag den 28.03 15 um 18 Uhr los u. kommen am 05.04.15 abends wieder.
Ich bin telefonisch zu erreichen unter 05424 39063 oder 01753726047

Bis morgen um 14 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (25. März 2015)

Michael möchte heute Abend fahren, noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2015)

Morgen um 14 Uhr startet mal wieder der Freie Treff vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2015)

Hallo

Ich bin aus dem Bike Urlaub Spanien ( Cathagena, Sierra Espuna, La Manga u. Umgebung ) zurück.
Erlebnis Urlaub pur. 
Filme u. Bilder folgen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter gut, alles gut

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2015)

Hallo

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (21. April 2015)

Hallo
Wer morgen fahren möchte sollte sich hier melden. Evtl. kann ich Mitfahrer vermitteln.
Wegen dem verkaufsoffenem Sonntag am 26.4 15 bin ich wegen Vorbereitungen nicht dabei. 
Die Rampen für eine BMX Show ( 14 Uhr 30 am Rathaus ) müssen auch noch instand gesetzt werden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. April 2015)

hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 25.04.2015
Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 30
Mindestens 4, höchstens 7 Teilnehmer. Nur mit Anmeldung, hier oder tel. bei Radsport Schriewer.

Samstag der Freie Treff um 14 Uhr, nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. April 2015)

Hallo

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de
Bitte melden wer mit möchte, ich bin auch dabei. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2015)

Freier Treff Hilter
Ein MTB Treff für jeden der sich für ca. 3 Std. vom Alltag u. Stress verabschieden möchte. 
Ein Treff für Jedermann und Frau der/die Helm und "Gute" Laune mitbringt.

Wie angekündigt fahren wir Übermorgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dann wollen wir mal das Frühlinghafte Wetter genießen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (5. Mai 2015)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (7. Mai 2015)

*Vormerken!  * Am Sonntag 17.05.2015  8.Wiehen-Cross
*Radsport - Schriewer* ist auch mit dabei !


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regenwarscheinlichkeit Agrarwetter liegt bei 0 mm.

Daniel führt, ich möchte zur Hochzeit meiner Tochter.   

Gute Fahrt u. viel Spaß
Kalle


----------



## Wayne_ (8. Mai 2015)

bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der immer "Hitler" liest, wenn der Thread hier oben ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll trocken bleiben.  
Denkt an den Wiehen-Cross.de Sonntag   

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2015)

wir fahren heute um 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2015)

Heute waren wir mit 4 Mann, Top Tour, auch das Wetter spielte mit, im Gegensatz zum Agrarwetter. 
Da kommen Emutionen auf. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Mai 2015)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr vomParkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2015)

Ich stehe heute wegen einer Erkältung nicht zur Verfügung, wegen meiner Pumpe muß ich vorsichtig sein.
Da die letzten male immer mehrere Teilnehmer Mittwochs hier waren, wird mit sicherheit einer dabei sein der sich hier auskennt.
Michi ist auch dabei, u. Rochus die Bergziege.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Mai 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht fit. Bei der Samstagsrunde ist aber immer ein ortskundiger dabei. Wünsche euch gute Fahrt.


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Wenn der Genesungsvorgang so weiter geht kann ich Samstag wieder fahren, morgen noch nicht. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Juni 2015)

Wetter ist gut, Hans Joachim ist auch dabei.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Kalles (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Also Morgen geht`s dann wieder.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2015)

Moin

Wer hat Lust morgen?
Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Women`s Ride Day am Samstag 13.06.  bei Rad-Sport Schriewer
Der Juni steht bei uns ganz im Zeichen der Frauen, denn wir feiern den Specialized Women`Ride Month!
Sei dabei, triff gleichgesinnte Frauen und hab jede Menge Spaß auf einer gemeinsamen Radtour!  
Wir starten hier am Schop und heißen ausdrücklich alle Könnerstufenherzlich wilkommen!
Wir lassen den Tag mit einem entspannten Get-Together ausklingen. 
Wetter  
Für das leibliche Wohl wird selbstverständlich gesorgt.    

Bitte mitbringen: dein Fahrrad, Helm, Radbekleidung, ausreichend zu Trinkenfür die Tour.
Wer kein MTB hat, es sind auch Leihräder vorhanden (nur bei Anmeldung, wer zuerst kommt .....)

 Anmeldung und weitere Infos im Shop.

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr vomParkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2015)

Zum Fahrtechniktraining morgen sind noch Plätze frei.
Treff ist um 9 Uhr 45.
Fragen oder Anmeldung unter 01753726047

Gruß an alle

Morgen fahren wir wie gewohnt um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Wir waren heute mit 10 Personen, darunter eine Frau, die sich sehr gut geschlagen hat.
Die Resonanz war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk  für mich, danke an alle.
Es ist, wie nicht erwartet, trocken  geblieben. Das hat die Laune  natürlich sehr beeinflußt u. die super Trails im Teuto.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2015)

Malzeit

Fragen tauchen auf ob heute gefahren wird, was ich bei dem Wetter natürlich mit JA beantworten muß.     

Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

GrußKalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Morgen früh geht es per Flieger in die Schweizzum Scott Dealer Camp Davos. 
Vorstellung neuer Modelle, Technikschulung u.s.w. 
Das Beste: Ich darf die Räder alle Testen, auf Traumstrecken und das alles für Euch, mach ich natürlich gerne.

Wir sehen uns dann ittwoch 18 Uhr 45
Gruß an Alle


----------



## Kalles (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Heute werde ich zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter gehen, bin letzte Nacht erst aus der Schweiz Zurück.
War übrigens sehr interessant.
Die Touren mit dem E-Genius Plus waren unbeschreiblich. Plus steht für 2,8ter Pellen.
Bildtechnische Dinge werden nachgereicht.

Ich fahre heute also nicht
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (11. Juli 2015)

Hi

Morgen geht es nach Östereich, Vorstellung Bikes 2016 von Specialized.
Wir kommen erst Mittwoch spät wieder, deshalb müsst ihr euch hier melden u. euch verabreden, wenn ihr abends fahren wollt.  Ja Massa


----------



## waldi93 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo, werde morgen um 18:45 vorm Laden sein. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand. Waldi


----------



## Kalles (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Heute Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Ich muß mich morgen um meinen Spanienurlaub kümmern, Flug geht 8 Uhr von Bremen.
Mit sicherheit ist morgen einer dabei der sich auskennt.
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2015)

Hallo
heute Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Kalle ist auch wieder dabei und sehr gut erholt 
Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2015)

Hallo,
Kalle hat im Spanien Urlaub ja nicht nur auf der Faulen Haut gelegen 
In den nächsten Tagen folgen weitere Clips!


----------



## Kalles (14. August 2015)

Hallo
Morgen auf Maria Himmelfahrt werd ich euch zeigen wo es lang geht.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. August 2015)

Hallo
Kommenden Sonntag wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de Fahrtechniktraining angeboten.
Um 9 Uhr 45 kurze Besprechung, 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, natürlich auch hier.
Das Wetter soll gut werden und Sonntag ist bestimmt schnell vergriffen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.  sonst  Mist
Jan freut sich schon euch was beibringen zu dürfen.

Der nächste Termin ist dann am Samstag den 12.09.2015

Bei schönem Wetter fahren wir morgen um 18 Uhr 45 in die Mittwochstour, freu mich schon.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2015)

Hallo
Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Samstagstour ist bei den Mitfahrern sehr gut angekommen, das Wetter war auch nicht ganz unschuldig,  Fahrtechniktraining gestern war auch nicht ganz ohne, hat viel gebracht u. Spaß gemacht. ( Teilnehmer 2 Da. u. 2 Männer )

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2015)

Eine kleine Erinnerung aus den südlichen Gefilden.
Bis die Tage, Eduard







mtbedu, 16. August 2015 Melden
#1867 + Multi-Zitat Zitieren


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2015)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2015)

Malzeit
Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2015)

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. September 2015)

Hallo

Etwas spät, dennoch fahren wir heute Abend die Mittwochstour.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 18 uhr 45

Nochmals möchte ich auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen.


----------



## Kalles (8. September 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2015)

Hallo
Kommenden Samstag den 12.09.15 wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de Fahrtechniktraining angeboten.
Um 9 Uhr 45 kurze Besprechung, 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, natürlich auch hier.
Das Wetter soll gut werden, darum frühzeitig anmelden.  sonst  (Mist)
Jan freut sich schon auf euch.

Weiblich, männlich und auch Anfänger sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2015)

Hallo,

leider fällt das Fahrtechniktraining am Samstag, den 12.09.15 aus.
Sobald ein neuer Termin steht, melden wir uns. 

Bis dahin noch eine schöne Restwoche und ein schönes Wochenende! 




Hallo

Morgen fahren wir wieder um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt ist vom Parkplatz
www.radsport-schriewer.de


HINWEIS ZUM SONNTAG


----------



## Kalles (11. September 2015)




----------



## Kalles (14. September 2015)

Hallo,

damit wir bei dem Regenwetter keine Depressionen bekommen, hier ein schönes Video


----------



## Kalles (18. September 2015)

Hallo
Es sieht Wettertechnisch nicht so gut aus, mit ein wenig Regen muß in der zweiten Nachmittagshälfte gerechnet werden. 
Trotzdem starten wir wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de  
Die 27,5 Plus Pelle ist bei diesem Wetter angesagt, ein Stumpjumper Gr. L ist schon als Tester fahrbereit. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2015)

Hallo,

anbei ein Video, dass uns in Erinnerung schwelgen lässt.


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird mit Sicherheit besser als letzte Woche. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (25. September 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2015)

Hallo
Heute 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2015)

Hallo,
endlich ist es wieder soweit, es findet wieder Fahrtechniktraining statt!
Am *11.10.15 & 25.10.15*, Treff Parkplatz von  www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Um 9 Uhr 45 kurze Besprechung, 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, per Email an [email protected] und natürlich auch hier.
Jan freut sich schon euch was beibringen zu dürfen.


----------



## Kalles (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Morgen am Feiertag fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Starten werden wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Freu mich schon, bis denne
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll trocken bleiben. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Morgen, Samstag, fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Starten werden wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Der Wettergott ist morgen gnädig, also bis zum Treff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Ich bin morgen auf einer Schulung.
Dieses mal müßt ihr euch selber organisieren, also wer fahren möchte bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Heute fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Ich bin morgen außerhalb des Teutos unterwegs.
Für morgen müsst ihr euch selber organisieren, also wer fahren möchte bitte hier melden.


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (3. November 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. November 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich fahre morgen nicht mit. Ich bin im Urlaub 
Für morgen müsst ihr euch selber organisieren, also wer fahren möchte bitte hier melden.


----------



## dumabrain (11. November 2015)

Hallo Kalles,
am Samstag würden ein Kumpel und ich gerne bei euch mitfahren. 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vor Schriewer habe ich schon raus bekommen, ich hätte aber noch eine Frage. Wie lang sind die Runden so in der Regel?
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (11. November 2015)

Hallo,
genau wir starten Samstag um 14 Uhr von RAD-SPORT Schriewer.
In der Regel fahren wir ca. 3 Stunden.


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. November 2015)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwoch den 18.11.2015 .
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. November 2015)

Hi
Bin überrascht, kalt sollte es ja werden u. nass, nach dem Agrarwetterbericht wird`s trocken bleiben. 
Die Sonne lässt sich auch blicken , dann man zu, wollen wir mal wieder ne schöne Runde drehen. 
Beleuchtung wäre auch angebracht. Leihgeräte stehen auch zur Verfügung.

14 Uhr wie fast immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2015)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radspoprt-schriewer.de
Regen gibt es in den Morgenstd., dann kommt die Sonne. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Wir fahren morgen abend.
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Was positives? Morgen bleibt es trocken. (von oben) 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2015)

hi
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird sehr angenehm.  (Nachtsichtbrille nötig)

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Eine Tour für Jedermann, oder Frau.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regen gibt es nicht, wenn wir schnell genug sind. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin
Morgen bei 11 Grad u. angesagten 11mm Niederschlag von 15-21 Uhr werde ich mich nochmals um 15 Uhr 30 hier melden ob ich fahre.
Vieleicht ändert sich noch was am Wetter.
Wer unbedingt Duschen möchte sollte sich hier, oder tel. unter 05424 39063 melden.

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (16. Dezember 2015)

Wir fahren heute.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Barometer wird es warm und es bleibt trocken, was wollen wir mehr, vieleicht noch Wege und Trail`s die befahrbar sind. , wäre  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2015)

hi
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut. 

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Eine Tour für Jedermann, oder Frau.

Samstag kann ich nicht, wer fahren möchte, bitte hier melden. Vieleicht gibt es ein paar Interessenten.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2015)

HOO Hoo

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünsch ich euch allen , auch denen die sich heute Abend nicht aufraffen können um mit uns mit zu fahren. 
Dann vieleicht bis heute Abend.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Mittwoch Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut.

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2015)

Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch 

Wir sehen uns dann am 02.01.2016 um 14 Uhr beim Freien Treff.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Mittwoch Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut. 

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr bei TOP WETTER  vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Anbei noch ein paar schöne Bilder von der Mittwochs-Runde


----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Keine Beleuchtung? Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Eine Tour für Jedermann, oder Frau.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr  vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Petrus schickt uns ein paar Flocken, leichter Schneefall ist angesagt.


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer sich Frostbeulen holen möchte sollte unbedingt mitkommen.   

Keine Beleuchtung? Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Januar 2016)

Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr  vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich bin heute von einigen Jägern dazu angehalten worden, euch zu infomieren , das die Pirschwege nicht befahren werden sollen. Wäre schön wenn wir uns alle daran halten.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## Kalles (26. Januar 2016)

Es ist die Frage gestellt worden was ein Pirschweg ist.
Pirschwege sind für das Wild angelegte Pfade ( Wildwechsel ).
Sie werden von den Jagdpächtern sauber gehalten u. gepflegt.
Das ist ihr Hobby, welches man genau so ernst nehmen sollte wie das MTB fahren.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (26. Januar 2016)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz


----------



## waldi93 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo. Das Vermeiden der Pirschwege hört sich logisch an: wenn es für Frieden im Wald sorgt,  dann halte ich mich gerne dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2016)

Frieden find ich gut

Moin
Wetter egal hab ich immer gesagt. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Klamotten.
Wenn ich dem Agrarwetter glauben darf beträgt die Niederschlagsmenge um 12 Uhr 8,2 mm, 15 Uhr 3,4 mm.
80 % Regenwarscheinlichkeit.
Natürlich werde ich um 14 Uhr hier abfahrbereit stehen, wie immer auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Wehe wenn jemand kommt  

Mich sinnlos umgezogen zu haben wäre auch schei-------

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (2. Februar 2016)

Moin,

morgen wieder um 18 Uhr 45 , Treff ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Petrus meint es wieder gut mit uns. Laut Agrarwetter wird es morgen Abend keinen Niederschlag geben.

PS.: Vergangenen Samstag hat sich doch noch jemand hierhin verirrt , war trotz Regen eine Tolle Tour.


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radspoprt-schriewer.de
Regen gibt es in den Morgenstd., dann kommt die Sonne. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Wegen Todesfall kann ich morgen nicht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Samstag wie gewohnt 14 Uhr.
Wetter soll gut werden, hoffe das die Ansage auch zutrifft.

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: 27.02 / 05.03 für Damen / 19.03 / 16.04 / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]

Gruß an Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
Bin morgen in Manheim, müßt ohne mich fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Wenn du die Oberschenkel für das Demo hast, ca. 3 Std. 700 hm, 25-30 km.

Also wieder um 14 Uhr. Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: 27.02 / 05.03 für Damen / 19.03 / 16.04 / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]
Jetzt Samstag sind noch Plätze frei, Wetter gut.
Bitte frühzeitig melden, auch die anderen Termine sind noch nicht voll besetzt.

Morgen fahren wir wie gewohnt um 18 Uhr 45.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Auch morgen ist das Wetter Ok. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Samstag wie gewohnt 14 Uhr, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de
Wetter soll gut werden.   

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. März 2016)

Etwas spät, aber heute kann ich nicht, Messe bei Härtel in Osna. am Sonntag.
Für Fahrradfreunde ein Muß.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2016)

Hallo
Ich muß den Stand schon Samstag aufbauen, kann jemand den Guide machen bei der Samstagtour? 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2016)

Hallo,

am 19.03.16 findet erneut ein Fahrtechniktraining für Frauen statt.
Der Termin am 16.04.16 fällt leider aus!

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei schönem Wetter wieder um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (11. März 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2016)

Morgen am 16.03. kann ich leider nicht fahren weil mich die böse Influenza in ihren Fängen hat. Wollte das Mädel zwar rauswerfen und fahren aber das ist misslungen! Achim wird da sein und freut sich auf euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (17. März 2016)

Hallo,

am 19.03.16 findet erneut ein Fahrtechniktraining für Frauen statt.
Der Termin am 16.04.16 fällt leider aus!

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2016)

Hallo ,
heute wird wieder gefahren um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (24. März 2016)

Hi
Samstag fahren wir bei zugesagtem gutem Wetter um 14 Uhr.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. März 2016)

Heute Abend 18 Uhr 45
Wer hat Bock?


----------



## loslobos1 (30. März 2016)

Ich habe mich endlich einmal getraut und es geschafft vorbei zu kommen.

Danke Jungs, war eine super Runde, sitze nun schön kaputt mit Bier im Vorzelt!

Ich hoffe ich habe Euch mit mäßiger Kondition und meiner Old-School-Fahrradtechnik nicht zu sehr aufgehalten. Ich komme wieder!

Gruß, Daniel


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (1. April 2016)

Hallo,
kannst ja morgen mitkommen, bist herzlich willkommen.  Vielleicht geht es ja nochmal ins Bierzelt. 

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich kann heute leider nicht, Vorbereitungen für`s verkaufsoffene Wochenende u. der Sonder Verkauf vom 09.04 bis 16.04 zwingen mich dazu.
Über 300 Räder sind stark reduziert, MTB`s - Renn - Cross - Dirt Bikes, auch Trecking u. City, dazu E-MTB u. E-City!!!!!!
Die kompl. vorrätige Radbekleidung gehört auch dazu.

Wer heute abend fahren möchte sollte sich melden zwecks Verabredung.
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2016)

Hi
Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Über 300 Räder sind stark reduziert, MTB`s - Renn - Cross - Dirt Bikes, auch Trecking u. City, dazu E-MTB u. E-City!!!!!! 
Die kompl. vorrätige Radbekleidung gehört auch dazu.


----------



## caschhas (11. April 2016)

Hallo, ich würde gerne mal als Neuling einsteigen. Findet die Tour am Mittwochabend statt?


----------



## caschhas (12. April 2016)

caschhas schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne mal als Neuling einsteigen. Findet die Tour am Mittwochabend statt?



Ich meinte übrigens Neuling im Forum und bei der Tour. Mountainbike fahre ich seit circa 6 Jahren, rundum Hasbergen. Also Dörenberg, Teutoburger Wald und auch mal Piesberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. April 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei schönem Wetter wieder um 18 Uhr 45.   Auch mit caschhas  
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## caschhas (13. April 2016)

Komme nach der vorzeitig beendeten Tour nun gerade aus dem Krankenhaus wieder. Schultereckgelenksprengung. Tossy 3. Ziemlich unangenehm. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Tut mir leid, dass ich die Tour so beendet habe.


----------



## Kalles (15. April 2016)

Gute Besserung von allen.

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl um 15 Uhr ein wenig Regen angesagt ist.
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## PetersPan (16. April 2016)

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne mal eine Runde mit fahren. Um mal etwas den Teuto hinter Bad Iburg kennen zu lernen.
Da ich aber aus Greven komme würde mich Interessieren wie lange ihr immer Unterwegs seid es muss sich ja auch lohnen 
Und ich fahre erst seit einem Jahr. Kann man da trotzdem mithalten bzw die strecken fahren?	Die Youtube Videos sehen ja doch noch recht Anfänger freundlich aus


----------



## Kalles (19. April 2016)

Hi
Wir fahren wie es die Teilnehmer an diesem Treff zulassen.
Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr45.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de  ca.2Std., Samstags gut 3 Std.


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2016)

Moin
heute mal wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2016)

Heute 14Uhr


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2016)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr45 bei gutem Wetter. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.deca.2Std., Samstags gut 3 Std.


----------



## Kalles (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei bestem Wetter

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Mai 2016)

Hi
Morgen fahren wir mal wieder um 18 Uhr45 bei gutem Wetter. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.deca.2Std.


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2016)

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl um 15 Uhr ein wenig Regen angesagt ist.
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (18. Mai 2016)

Malzeit,

heute Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Barometer wird es warm und es bleibt trocken, was wollen wir mehr, vieleicht noch Wege und Trail`s die befahrbar sind. , wäre 

Der Wiehencross am Pfingstsonntag war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, vielleicht zwischendurch ein wenig kalt   mit Hagelschauer zum Schluß, aber viel besseres Wetter als die Wettervorhersage. Großen Dank an die Veranstalter!!"   Top gemacht.
Der jüngste Teilnehmer Jarne, 3 Jahre u.1 Monat alt, war mit einem leichten KU Bike 16" 2Gang Automatic Freilaufnabe von RAD-Sport Schriewer unterwegs. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MarquezB (24. Mai 2016)

Hi!

Ich wollte mich demnächst auch mal wagen eine Tour mitzufahren. Wie fit muss ich denn sein Ich fahre meist 20-25km im Nettetal/ Piesberg  und ab und an mal Teuto. Kriegt man hin, oder?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (25. Mai 2016)

wenn der Kopf mitspielt bekommt man vieles hin.


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## caschhas (7. Juni 2016)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
> Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de man ruhig, ein wenig Sonne bekommen wir auch.


----------



## Kalles (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen. 
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (17. Juni 2016)

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl um 15 Uhr ein wenig Regen angesagt ist.
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

9 Uhr 45 ist noch ein Platz beim Fahrtechniktraining frei (Auskunft unter 05424 39063)


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

heute fällt das Fahrtechniktraining wetterbedingt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen. 
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, gut bis schön, gibt es eigentlich schlechtes Wetter?


----------



## Kalles (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Freier Treff Hilter
Bischen spät, aber doch noch früh genug, hoff ich.
Heute Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei bestem Wetter

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (15. Juli 2016)

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl wir gutes Wetter haben!!! 
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
morgen wird bei traumhaften Sommerwetter gefahren!  
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Petrus schickt uns ein paar Flocken, leichter Schneefall ist angesagt , vielleicht auch hitzebeständiges Wasser, Blitze u. Unwetter. 
Vielleicht auch nicht, Wettervorhersagen kann man eh knicken, darum lasst uns man fahren, denn ein wenig Sonne wird auch dabei sein.


----------



## Kalles (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Morgen ist der Start um 14 Uhr. Auf geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (9. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Morgen fahren wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45".
Startplatz wie üblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. August 2016)

Hallo,
Mittwoch wieder um 18 Uhr 45".
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Anstelle von Kalle fährt Maik.


----------



## Kalles (23. August 2016)

Hallo,
dieser Kettenstrebenschutz wurde am vergangenen Wochenende von gefunden.
Wurde wohl bei der Tour verloren.
Kann bei RAD-SPORT Schriewer abgeholt werden.


----------



## Kalles (26. August 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2016)

Morgen wieder 18Uhr45. Start Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2016)

Morgen 18 Uhr45


----------



## StefanOsna (7. September 2016)

Moin.. sagt mal, nehmt ihr jeden Fahrer mit, oder hauptsächlich / ausschl. Kunden aus dem Hause Schriever?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (7. September 2016)

Wir nehmen jeden mit.

Mittwochs bitte Beleuchtung mitbringen.


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2016)

moin
morgen mal wieder bei Sonnenschein um 14 Uhr. 
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sonntag CTF www.wadenkneifer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2016)

Heute 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. September 2016)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir  um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Bitte an Beleuchtung denken!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalles (23. September 2016)

Hallo, morgen könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 14 Uhr los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (27. September 2016)

Hallo,
Er Lust hat kann morgen die Abendrunde mitfahren.
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45.
START Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 mit Beleuchtung fahren wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Kalles (8. Oktober 2016)

Moin 
Heute bei "Gutem Wetter" Freier Treff um 14 Uhr ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 mit Beleuchtung fahren wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ne kleine Runde.


----------



## ohropax (13. Oktober 2016)

Moin Kalle, wie sind denn die Pläne für die Samstags-Tour im Hinblick auf den Ockermarkt? Fällt aus? ... können die das Freibier nicht am _Sonntag_ ausschenken 

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2016)

Samstag fahren wir. 
Maik fährt, ich musssss arbeiten.


----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei bestem Wetter

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2016)

Moin
Morgen bei leicht dunkelem, fast "Gutem Wetter" Freier Treff um 14 Uhr ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de







 so das Wetter morgen von 9-18 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (1. November 2016)

Morgen 18Uhr 45 mit Regenklamotten und Beleuchtung
Start wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2016)

Moin
Frisch aus Spanien zurück Geht es heute in die Kalte Nachmittagsrunde. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.d


----------



## Kalles (15. November 2016)

Wenn jemand morgen fahren möchte, bitte melden, ansonsten fahren wir nicht.


----------



## Kalles (16. November 2016)

Hallo Stan
Heute am 16.11. vor 37 Jahren gebohren, möchtest heute deinem Hobby nachgehen, dann fahren wir natürlich. 
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Glückwunsch von allen 
Gruß alle


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2016)

Heute 14 Uhr wie immer

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. November 2016)

Morgen 18Uhr 45;


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei 5° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein und weniger Wind als heute. 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist empfehlenswert.
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (30. November 2016)

Gleich 18 Uhr 45 .
Start vomParkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung und warme Klamotten sind angesagt.  Der wird wohl tauen morgen.


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2016)

Wollen wir morgen mal wieder?  nein?    doch?   

Dann also 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Kann sein, das ihr zum Abend eine leichte Regenjacke mitnehmen müsst, Beleuchtung auch.

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 5° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei 5° fahren wir wieder um14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 2° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2016)

Also,
ich darf morgen nicht , sonst gibt es Familienkrach.

Es gibt einige die wohl möchten, wer, bitte melden, dann ist es möglich die Tour übers Forum zu organisieren.

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
 unsere letzte Mittwochs Tour    in 2016 starten wir um
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis Morgen dann


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2016)

Wir fahren 
um 14 Uhr mal wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Für die Schlussphase sollte man Licht mitnehmen.

Ich hoffe ihr bringt für die Tour gute Laune mit, mit Sicherheit die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr. 

Ich wünsche euch
allen einen netten Abend und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2017)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.Radsport nach dieser.de

Neujahrsgruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. Januar 2017)

Wir fahren morgen, 
um 14 Uhr mal wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Für die Schlussphase sollte man Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2017)

Mittwoch Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. - 4° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei 1° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist immer noch empfehlenswert.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2017)

Heute Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. -4° und trocken (von oben). 
Es ist ein Freier Treff, wer Lust hat kann mitfahren, ist immer ne schöne Runde.
Bei dem festen Untergrund lässt es sich gut fahren.
Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei ca.5° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. Januar 2017)

Mittwoch Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 5° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen, trocken, bei ca.4-7° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein  und Bewölkung
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ne nette Runde für Jedermann
Wer`s braucht, Testräder gibt es bei RAD-SPORT Schriewer


----------



## chainsaw105 (4. Februar 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ist die Tour auch mit dem Crosser fahrbar oder MTB only?

Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2017)

ist machbar, bei dem Untergrund aber nicht empfehlenswert.

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei 3° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist immer noch empfehlenswert.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (14. Februar 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 3-4° und trocken (von oben).
Es ist noch kein Sommer, Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.(Gibt es auch leihweise)

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei 6° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist nicht mehr empfehlenswert. 
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2017)

Moin
Hab lange genug gewartet, Regnet trotzdem heute Abend, fahren aber trotzdem. 
Start wie immer um 17 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Plastiktüte überziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Februar 2017)

Moin 
Morgen, trocken, bei ca.4-7° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein  und Bewölkung
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2017)

Wollt ihr Morgen?
Mit etwas Glück kommen wir trocken durch.  Wir werden ja sehen. 
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Beleuchtung, gute Laune, evtl. Regenklamotten sind mitzubringen.
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2017)

Wollen wir morgen mal wieder?  nein?    doch?   

Dann also 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zieht euch man nicht zu warm an, die Zwiebelschicht ist out.


----------



## Kalles (10. März 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei vieleicht 14° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (24. März 2017)

Lust Morgen?
Blühender Sonnenschein ist in Aussicht. 
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (31. März 2017)

Morgen mal wieder. 
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (5. April 2017)

http://www.pd-bs.polizei-nds.de/fah...sucht-eigentuemer-von-fahrraedern-112062.html


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei ca.14° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2017)

Gestern gefahren, fast trocken zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ostersamstag fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Schönen, sorglosen K-Freitag wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Kalles (18. April 2017)

Hallo

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es wird nicht warm sein, aber trocken.


----------



## Kalles (21. April 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei ca.14° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2017)

Jetzt Samstag fahren wir auch um 14 Uhr.
Start wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (2. Mai 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2017)

Moin
Ihr hättet bestimmt Spaß gehabt, dann bis später mal. 

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 geht es mal wieder bei Bullenhitze in den Forsten. 
Wasser und kurze Klamotten sind angesagt.  Mit E ? 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis denne

Denkt an den Wiehencross am Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2017)

Moin
Ihr hättet bestimmt Spaß gehabt, dann bis später mal. 

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 geht es mal wieder bei Bullenhitze in den Forsten. 
Wasser und kurze Klamotten sind angesagt.  Mit E ? 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis denne

Denkt an den Wiehencross am Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. Mai 2017)

Bei Sonnenschein starten wir morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de

Warme Klamotten mitbringen, wird unter 20°


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2017)

Bei Regen und Gewitter, ein wenig Sonnenschein starten wir morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. Juni 2017)

Morgen wieder, wer Bock hat kann sich dazu gesellen.
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (27. Juni 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird mittelmäßig, mit Wasser u. Sonne

Grußan alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, mit Lutz
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Juli 2017)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 geht es mal wieder bei Bullenhitze in den Forsten. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (25. Juli 2017)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. August 2017)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2017)

Fahrtechniktraining!
Am 12.08.17 bieten wir Fahrtechniktraining an. 
Wir haben noch freie Plätze!
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz von RAD-SPORT Schriewer
Start um 9 Uhr 45 mit einer kurzen Besprechung, 
um 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier, bei uns im Laden oder 
unter der 05424 39063.


----------



## Kalles (4. August 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. September 2017)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, könnte besser sein, aber auch schlechter

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2017)

Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 13.09. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2017)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2017)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei 17-19°  

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2017)

Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter zum 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (2. Oktober 2017)

Mittwoch Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2017)

Wer möchte gern baden? Heute ist Gelegenheit auf unserer Tour.  

Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2017)

Super Wetter, super Tour, wir starten morgen um 14 Uhr 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (24. Oktober 2017)

Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 13.09. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter ? Geht so

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (3. November 2017)

Super Wetter, super Tour, wir starten morgen um 14 Uhr   
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. November 2017)

Hallo
Wer morgen Lust hat kann sich gerne dem Freien Treff morgen anschließen. 
Das Wetter wird sich nach Mittag beruhigen, also ist nur mit Bodennässe zu rechnen,    Wetten? 
Evtl. Regenschirm mitbringen 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2017)

Hi
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 15.11. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter hält zu uns, also von oben trocken.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2017)

Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter zum  

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2017)

Hi
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 22.11. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter hält zu uns, also von oben trocken.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2017)

Hallo
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 29.11. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Etwas kalt, aber trocken  

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (2. Dezember 2017)

Moin
Heute mal wieder trocken von oben, aber etwas kälter. 
Letzten Mittwoch hatten wir schon Glitzerblätter auf dem Hermann, das könnte heute in den späteren Nachmittagsstunden auch passieren.
Warme Kleidung ist angesagt, wer empfindlich ist braucht auch Hand und Fußwärmer. (Bei uns erhältlich, auch vor der Tour) Durchkühlte Glieder braucht keiner. 
Gute griffige Bereifung wäre auch nicht verkehrt, zB. der Buttcher von Specialized, oder Minion Von Maxxis, der allerdings ca. 20€ teurer ist.

Wer dann Lust hat kann um 14 Uhr an dem Freien Treff teilnehmen, der von dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de startet. 

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 06.12.17 um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also heute, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2017)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 bei schööööönem Mieselregen geht es zur Mittwochstour. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regenklamotten und Beleuchtung sind angesagt.


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Morgen den 23.12.17 um 14 Uhr,trotz des bedeckten Wetter`s  ganz so schlimm wird es nicht und warm ist es auch.
Hauptsache wir machen was und sind zu Weihnachten fit. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-schriewer.de

Ein frohes Fest wünsch ich euch allen. 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2017)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (29. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Morgen um 14 Uhr,trotz des bedeckten Wetter`s  ganz so schlimm wird es nicht und warm ist es auch.   
Hauptsache wir machen was und sind zu Silvester fit.  
Start vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-schriewer.de

Einen "Guten Rutsch" Euch allen
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Januar 2018)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. Januar 2018)

Heute mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  (kein Regen)

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2018)

Morgen mal wieder 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut, könnte schlechter sein. 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warm anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2018)

Wer Bock hat, bei warmen Wetter,
morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de 

Zieht euch man kalt an ,lieber schwitze ich.


----------



## Kalles (26. Januar 2018)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  (kein Regen)

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2018)

Morgen um
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut.

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2018)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warm anziehen.


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2018)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, habe die Handwerker im Haus.


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2018)

Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (16. März 2018)

Neu
Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut, nur ein wenig kalt 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2018)

Karsamstag, wie gewohnt
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  (kein Regen)

Gruss an alle und einen geruhsamen Karfreitag


----------



## Kalles (3. April 2018)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Super Wetter ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. April 2018)

Wieder mal morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2018)

Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. April 2018)

Neu
Moin
Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß an alle


----------



## morcom (24. April 2018)

Hi,
ich bin seit kurzem nach Osnabrück gezogen und wollte fragen ob ihr morgen unterwegs seit?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2018)

hi, ein wenig spät. 
Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de

Sonst mal anrufen, wenn hier nichts angegeben wurde


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2018)

Bei dem Wetter?
Morgen könnt ihr das schönste Hobby ausüben, beim Freien Treff in Hilter.
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bringt Kumpels, Freunde und Schwitzwasser mit. 
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (1. Juni 2018)

Morgen mal wieder 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut, könnte schlechter sein. 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (6. Juli 2018)

Neu
Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter  vom feinsten
Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2018)

Neu
hi
Mittwoch`s sind wir die letzten Monate ohne Unterbrechung gefahren, die Samstage natürlich auch, 
Samstag sind wir auch unterwegs, starten um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (7. September 2018)

Wer hat Lust?
Auch Morgen sind wir wieder um 14 Uhr unterwegs. 
Sonntag beim
*www.wadenkneifer-tusengter.de*
dabei?  Rad-Sport Schriewer ist auch wieder vor Ort.
Bis denne


----------



## MarquezB (9. September 2018)

Hi Kalle,

kurze Frage. Würde gerne mal ein Levo Turbo testen. Kann man dies auch an den Mittwoch Touren machen oder brauchst ch ich dafür einen separaten Termin? 

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2018)

Moin
Mittwoch Abend den 12.09.18 um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Beleuchtung ist angesagt.
Gruß an alle

Turbo Test geht auch Mittwoch`s.Am 12.08. steht aber nur noch das in Gr. M zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2018)

Start wie immer um 14:00 Uhr 
Parkplatz RAD-SPORT Schriewer


----------



## Charly-Brown (18. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin
Komme aus Bissendorf und bin seid kurzem auch vom MTB Fieber angesteckt. Suche nun Gleichgesinnte in der Region, mit denen man sein Hobby teilen kann. Bin gerne bereit auch mal die Räder aufs Auto zu packen, um den ein oder anderen Bikepark anzufahren. Sauerland wäre da ja recht gut zu erreichen bei einer Tageatour. Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen zunächst erstmal Leute hier kennenzulernen.
Ich bin 37 und fahre ein Haibike XDuro AllMtn 9.0

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kalles (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Wir fahren in der Regel jeden  Mittwoch 18 Uhr 45 bis 21 Uhr und Samstag 14 - 17 Uhr.
Spaßtouren könnte man sagen, alles drin.
Es ist ein Freier Treff, in dem jeder willkommen ist.
Ich war in Kroatien, zum Biken der Hammer. In Labin, Rabac und Umgebung. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin
Heute bei gutem Wetter um 14 Uhr mal wieder Spaß anne Backe.
Wer hat Bock auf ne geile Tour?  
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Charly-Brown (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Kalles (9. November 2018)

Morgen 14 Uhr,ohne Sonne, aber mit Spaß, Biken vom Feinsten.


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2018)

Hallo
Jetzt Mittwoch den 21.11 18, bei trockenem Wetter u. 3 Grad fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 los.
Von wo? 
Parkplatz www,radsport-schriewer.de
Wer was sehen möchte, sollte sich Beleuchtung mitbringen. Wer keine hat, dem kann ich aushelfen.
Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2018)

Hallo
Heute um 18 Uhr 45, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
An Beleuchtung denken.

Hallo Jens

Kannst ja mal am Mittwoch oder Samstag mit kommen. N`bischen Spaß anne Backe, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Kalles (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Bin jetzt 14 Tage nicht dabei, aber wieder einigermaßen fit.
Pumpenmäßig ist mir das Fahren morgen noch nicht erlaubt.
Es sind bestimmt einige dabei die sich auskennen.
Also, wer will soll kommen.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Dezember 2018)

Neu
Hallo
Morgen startet die letzte Tour vor Weihnachten.
Agrarwetteraussichten, ab 14 Uhr niederschlagsfrei, wäre schön , wenn es klappt. 
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Drei Wochen mußte ich wegen Krankheit aussetzen, freue mich schon. 

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Ein Frohes Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch allen. 
Am 26.12.18 muß ich meine Verwandschaft unterhalten und kann nicht fahren. 

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2018)

*Kalles*
Dabei seit
07/2007
Fotos Videos BikemarktWinterpokal
Neu
Hallo
Morgen startet die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr 
Agrarwetteraussichten, ab 14 Uhr niederschlagsfrei, wäre schön , wenn es klappt. 
Letzte Woche hat es hin gehauen, sind trocken zurück gewesen.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Kalle und einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2019)

Neu
hi
Morgen dann die erste Samstagstour in 2019.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Es soll nach dem Agrarwetter Nachmittags relativ trocken bleiben.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2019)

Neu
Heute Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Es soll nach dem Agrarwetter Nachmittags relativ trocken bleiben.   

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Morgen um 18 Uhr 45, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
An Beleuchtung denken und warm anziehen.  , dafür aber super Wetter. 

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo
Start wie immer um 14:00 Uhr 
Parkplatz RAD-SPORT Schriewer
Niederschlag, kaum Regenswert.  

Grüße an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2019)

Natürlich fahren wir heute, wer das hier liest, ist zu spät.  

Start 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (1. März 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2019)

moin,
 gleich geht es los.
Um 14 Uhr, ab in den Teuto. 
Maik ist heute vorne.


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2019)

Natürlich fahren wir heute, wie immer, 
Start 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. April 2019)

Hallo Jung`s und Mädel`s
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Schneekufen? ne, Winterreifenpflicht  
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. April 2019)

Moin
Mittwoch Abend den 17.04.19 um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Beleuchtung ist noch angesagt.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (18. April 2019)

Hallo Jung`s und Mädel`s
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Schneekufen? ne, Winterreifenpflicht ? ne , das schönste Wetter steht uns bevor 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2019)

Hallo
Morgen radeln? Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer nicht kommt, hat selber Schuld.


----------



## Kalles (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Gleich um 18/45 Uhr Treff in Hilter. Auf zur Tour.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Denkt an den
wiehen-cross.de
am Sonntag. Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Kalles (31. Mai 2019)

Neu
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de  
Sonntag www.wiehen-cross.de zieht euch warm an 
Ich stelle dort aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jung`s und Mädel`s
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
perfektes Bike Wetter steht uns bevor 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. Juni 2019)

Morgen, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder bei Sonnenschein, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2019)

Morgen, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. August 2019)

Moin
Mittwoch Abend den 21.08.19 um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Beleuchtung ist angesagt.  
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Der Freie Treff findet immer noch regelmäßig statt.
Jetzt Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MarquezB (20. Januar 2020)

Hi Kalle, 

sag mal, wenn man ein Levo testen möchte, wie frühzeitig müsst ihr das für eine solche Tour wissen?!


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2020)

Morgen, Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter schönes Wetter 
Gruß Kalle 
Wenn die Levos nicht verliehen sind, kannst du sie kurzfristig bekommen.
Sicherer ist es, wenn du dich früher meldest.


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2020)

Heute, Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. März 2020)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei herlichem Wetter.   

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. März 2020)

Hallo
Morgen, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Super Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. März 2020)

Hi
Ich muß meine Beteiligung an den Touren bis auf weiteres absagen, wegen Corona. 
Viele scheinen noch nicht verstanden zu haben , was Zurückhaltung heißt, wodurch wir alle leiden müssen. 
Da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als alleine zu fahren , und das nur zum trainieren um nicht die Krankenhäuser noch mehr zu stressen, also locker. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Wird Zeit, das wir uns wieder bewegen.
Werde beim Ordnungsamt anfragen und wenn nichts dagegen spricht am nächsten Samstag wieder fahren.
Ich melde mich hier am Dienstag.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Aussage Ordnungsamt Landkreis.
Es Gilt bis zum 10.06. noch die 2 Haushaltsregelung. Am 08.06. wird neu beschlossen wie es weiter geht.
Wenn wir die Abstandsregelung einhalten ,dazu konnte er nichts sagen, was uns vom Fahren abhält.
Wir fahren eh mit 3-5 m Abstand.
Wenn mehr als 5 Personen kommen, dann machen wir 2 Gruppen.

Dann bis Samstag, Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Schnüffeltücher nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kalles (13. Juni 2020)

Heute um 14 Uhr Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2020)

HI, BOCK MORGEN EINE TOUR MIT ZU RADELN ?
Mit 66 fängt das Leben erst an, ab morgen geht es nur noch Berg auf.
14 Uhr vom Parkplatz


----------



## Kalles (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Heute mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Eine Tour für für Jeden , der Spaß am Radeln hat.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo

Heute um 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Morgen Start um 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei schönem Wetter natürlich.  

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Biker
Morgen bei schönem, warmen Gewitterwetter (26°)geht es in die Blüsen. 
Wer "Bock" hat, kann sich uns anschließen. ?
Treff 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, kommt jemand mit morgen?


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Wir fahren wieder Mittwochs 19 Uhr u. Samstags 14 Uhr
Start jeweils vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, die Bock zum Mountainbiken haben oder möchten.


----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Mittwoch 27.10.21 um 19 Uhr
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2021)

Hallo
Samstags um 14 Uhr
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bitte hier melden wenn jemand mit möchte.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo
Die Teilnehmer der Samstagstour bitte ich sich tel. oder hier im IBC anzumelden.
Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist erforderlich.
Wer das Levo, oder Levo SL testen möchte während der Ausfahrt, bitte melden.
Das Scott Strike ist auch als Tester vorhanden.
Tel. 01753726047

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2021)

Moin
Samstag den 25.12. werde ich nicht fahren, wegen Familienfeier.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gemütliches Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Wer hat Bock auf eine nette Tour?
Wie immer fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dauer ca. 2,5 bis 3 std.
Gruß Kalle


----------

